#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  F.B.I. to Investigate Arrest of Black Man Who Died During Arrest

## Looper

The F.B.I. and Minnesota law enforcement authorities are investigating the arrest of a black man who died after being handcuffed and pinned to the ground by an officers knee, in an episode filmed by a bystander and denounced by the mayor on Tuesday.

The arrest took place on Monday evening, the Minneapolis Police Department said in a statement, after officers responded to a call about a man suspected of forgery. The police said the man, believed to be in his 40s, was found sitting on top of a blue car and appeared to be under the influence.

He was ordered to step from his car, the departments statement said. After he got out, he physically resisted officers. Officers were able to get the suspect into handcuffs and noted he appeared to be suffering medical distress.

The statement said that officers called for an ambulance and that the man was taken to Hennepin County Medical Center, where he died a short time later.

On Tuesday morning, without referring to the video recorded by a bystander, the police updated a statement, titled Man Dies After Medical Incident During Police Interaction, that said additional information had been made available and that the F.B.I. was joining the investigation.

The bystander video that circulated widely on social media Monday night shows a white Minneapolis police officer pressing his knee into a black mans neck during an arrest, as the man repeatedly says I cant breathe and please I cant breathe.

Within minutes the man, lying face down in the street with his hands cuffed behind his back, becomes silent and motionless, the video shows; the officer continues to pin the man to the pavement with his knee.

Bystanders plead and curse, begging the officer to stop and telling him the mans nose is bleeding. Another officer faces the people gathered on the sidewalk. An ambulance medic arrives and, reaching under the officers knee, feels for a pulse on the mans neck.

The medic turns away, and a stretcher is wheeled over. The arrested man is then rolled onto the stretcher, loaded into an ambulance and taken away.

The video did not show what happened before the officer pinned the man to the ground by his neck. Chief Medaria Arradondo of the Minneapolis Police said at a news conference Tuesday that he had received information the night before that he deemed necessary to contact the special agent in charge of the Minneapolis bureau of the F.B.I.

He said he asked the agency to investigate, and declined to comment on what information he received.

Would you like recommendations for more stories like this?

The F.B.I. is conducting a federal civil rights investigation, the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension said in a statement. The state bureau also said that it was conducting its own investigation at the request of the police department, and that it would release its findings to the Hennepin County district attorneys office.

The name of the man will be released by the county medical examiners office after his family has been notified and the autopsy is completed, it said. The names of the officers would be released after interviews, it added.

Senator Amy Klobuchar, Democrat of Minnesota, called in a statement for a complete and thorough investigation into the encounter, which she described as another horrifying and gut-wrenching instance of an African-American man dying.

The mayor of Minneapolis, Jacob Frey, on Tuesday described the event as awful and traumatic.

Being black in America should not be a death sentence. For five minutes, we watched a white officer press his knee into a black mans neck. Five minutes, Mr. Frey said in a statement.

When you hear someone calling for help, youre supposed to help. This officer failed in the most basic, human sense, he said. All I keep coming back to is this: This man should not have died.

The police departments statement said that no weapons were used, and that the officers body cameras were recording. Mr. Frey said at a news conference that he had seen the video taken and posted by a civilian but not the body camera footage.

Whatever the investigation reveals, it does not change the simple truth: He should still be with us this morning, the mayor said. I believe what I saw and what I saw is wrong on every level.

F.B.I. to Investigate Arrest of Black Man Who Died After Being Pinned by Officer - The New York Times

The video looks damning. The guy just slowly suffocates while the officer is kneeling on his neck.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I saw another video today. A black guy in Central Park asked some woman to put her dog on a lead (it's compulsory), and she told him she was going to call the police:




> She warns him: "I am going to tell them an African American man is threatening my life."
> 
> The woman, who's been identified as Amy Cooper (no relation), tells police: "There is a man, African American, he has a bicycle helmet - he is recording me and threatening me and my dog."
> 
> Appearing to become hysterical, she pleads: "Please send the cops immediately!"


That's the kind of thing that gets a black man killed.

Listen to her faking fucking fear.

Her company has suspended her, they should sack the fucking bitch. She nearly strangled her dog while she was doing it.

These fucking Karens are getting everywhere.

----------


## panama hat

> The video looks damning. The guy just slowly suffocates while the officer is kneeling on his neck.


Did the black guy look like someone who may or may not have been seen in an area he wasn't supposed to be, according to some white trash . . . or dared look at a whitey . . . 






> That's the kind of thing that gets a black man killed.


If the cops had arrived, not sure if they did, he would have been dealt with like a criminal by the cops, until the video would have surfaced.

Ok, now - where are our purveyors of mocking Black Lives Matter or 'this isn't racism' etc etc etc

----------


## tomcat

...white woman fired from her job and dog taken from her; 4 white officers involved in police killing fired and (I assume) awaiting prosecution...phone cameras and internet are important weapons against white supremacists and police thuggery...

----------


## Norton

> The video did not show what happened before the officer pinned the man to the ground by his neck


Irrelevant. The guy was cuffed face down on the pavement and was no threat to anyone. Cop with the knee deserves life without parole. Bend over white boy!

----------


## panama hat

> Irrelevant. The guy was cuffed face down on the pavement and was no threat to anyone. Cop with the knee deserves life without parole. Bend over white boy!


Right, the cop is not judge, jury and executioner.  The man was subdued and couldn't move.  The cop killed him.  Simple.

----------


## Saint Willy

> The bystander video that circulated widely on social media Monday night shows a white Minneapolis police officer pressing his knee into a black man’s neck during an arrest, as the man repeatedly says “I can’t breathe” and “please I can’t breathe.”
> 
> Within minutes the man, lying face down in the street with his hands cuffed behind his back, becomes silent and motionless, the video shows; the officer continues to pin the man to the pavement with his knee.


Brutal. Absolutely brutal.

----------


## Latindancer

Only about ten years ago we had a case in Australia in which the white cop took in an aboriginal man who died and upon autopsy it was found that the deceased's liver had been ruptured.... virtually torn in half. The cop claimed he had fallen on the guy on some steps and was let off murder charges.

----------


## panama hat

^ Yea, the whole 'Aboriginal Deaths in Custody' issue is a nasty one as well

----------


## Saint Willy

They've fired the 4 officers in the arrest. 

https://www.xxx.xxx.xx/news/2020-05-27/four-minneapolis-officers-fired-after-death-of-black-man/12289670

*US police officers fired after death of black man who pleaded for help as one knelt on his neck in Minneapolis*

Four Minneapolis police officers have been fired after one of them was filmed kneeling on the neck of an unarmed black man who later died in hospital.


*Key points:*


The incident is under investigation by the FBI and state authoritiesWitnesses pleaded with officers to free the manHe was heard calling his mother's name before his death
The video, shot by bystanders, shows the man pleading for help as a white officer kneels on his neck.
"Please, please, please, I can't breathe. Please, man," the man is heard telling the officer.
The incident, which happened on Monday, is under investigation by the FBI and state law enforcement authorities.
It has drawn comparisons to the case of Eric Garner, an unarmed black man who died in 2014 in New York after he was placed in a chokehold by police.
Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey said the decision to sack the officers involved in the arrest was "the right call", and apologised to the black community


Four responding MPD officers involved in the death of George Floyd have been terminated.

This is the right call."Being black in America should not be a death sentence," Mr Frey wrote on Facebook."For five minutes, we watched a white officer press his knee into a black man's neck. Five minutes. When you hear someone calling for help, you're supposed to help. This officer failed in the most basic, human sense."
*'Abusive, excessive and inhumane use of force'*



Police say they will carry out a full internal investigation into the death.(AP: Elizabeth Flores)The man who died was identified as George Floyd by Ben Crump, a prominent civil rights and personal injury attorney who said he had been hired by Mr Floyd's family.
Police said he matched the description of a suspect in a forgery case at a grocery store, and that he resisted arrest.
The video shows the officer kneeling on his neck for a period of minutes.
He eventually stops moving, but the officer leaves his knee on his neck for several minutes more.


People join hands and pray around a makeshift memorial at the scene of the man's death.(AP: Elizabeth Flores)The bystanders became increasingly agitated as the man pleaded with police.
One told officers they needed to let him breathe. Another yelled at them to check the man's pulse.
"We all watched the horrific death of George Floyd on video as witnesses begged the police officer to take him into the police car and get off his neck," Mr Crump said in a statement."This abusive, excessive and inhumane use of force cost the life of a man who was being detained by the police for questioning about a non-violent charge."
Charles McMillian, 60, of Minneapolis, said he saw police trying to get Mr Floyd into the back of the squad car, and heard him tell them he was claustrophobic.
After having the officer's knee on his neck, Mr McMillian said, Mr Floyd started calling his mother's name, "and then he died".
"It's sad because it didn’t have to happen," Mr McMillian said.
*'Seatbelt' or chokehold?*



The death is the latest in a series of racially charged cases in the US.(AP: Elizabeth Flores)Minneapolis Police Chief Medaria Arradondo said the department would conduct a full internal investigation.
Experts on police use of force said the officer clearly restrained the man for too long. They noted he was under control, and not fighting.
Andrew Scott, a former police chief who now testifies as an expert witness in use-of-force cases, called Mr Floyd's death "a combination of not being trained properly or disregarding their training".
"He couldn't move. He was telling them he couldn't breathe, and they ignored him," Mr Scott said."I can't even describe it. It was difficult to watch."
In the case of Eric Garner, the officer involved said he was using a legal manoeuvre called "the seatbelt" to restrain Mr Garner, who he said had been resisting arrest.


The death drew comparisons to the case of Eric Garner, an unarmed black man who died in 2014 in New York.(AP: Mark Lennihan)But the medical examiner referred to it as a chokehold in the autopsy report and said it contributed to his death. Chokeholds are banned under New York police policy.
A grand jury later decided against indicting the officers involved in Mr Garner's death, sparking protests around the country.
In Minneapolis, kneeling on a suspect's neck is allowed under the department's use-of-force policy for officers who have received training in how to compress a neck without applying direct pressure to the airway.
It is considered a "non-deadly force option", according to the department's policy handbook.
A chokehold is considered a deadly force option and involves someone obstructing the airway. According to the department's use-of-force policy, officers are to use only an amount of force that would be objectively reasonable.
The Hennepin County Attorney's Office, which would handle any prosecution of police on state charges, said in a statement that it was "shocked and saddened" by the video and pledged to handle the case fairly.
The death came amid anger over the killing of Ahmaud Arbery, who was fatally shot in Georgia. Two white men, a father and son, have been charged with murder.
Mr Crump also represents Mr Arbery's father.

----------


## cyrille

> Listen to her faking fucking fear.


That bit really is cringeworthy.

----------


## panama hat

> Did the black guy look like someone who may or may not have been seen in an area





> Police said he matched the description of a suspect in a forgery case at a grocery store,


Picked it like a dirty nose

----------


## Dillinger

> Picked it like a dirty nose


Well done, you've won the internet today.  





> Did the black guy look like someone who may or may not have been seen in an area


Isn't that why they are called 'suspects' because they are suspected of doing something?




> according to some white trash . . . or dared look at a whitey .


You are getting all excited over the  racist angle  and letting your imagination run wild again . :Smile: 

The main issue I see here is police brutality. 





> Ok, now - where are our purveyors of mocking Black Lives Matter or 'this isn't racism' etc etc etc


 l'm not one for prejudicial labelling like some  and am more of a proponent for 'Human Lives' matter. 


R.I.P George.

----------


## jabir

> Did the black guy look like someone who may or may not have been seen in an area he wasn't supposed to be, according to some white trash . . . or dared look at a whitey . . . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the cops had arrived, not sure if they did, he would have been dealt with like a criminal by the cops, until the video would have surfaced.
> 
> Ok, now - where are our purveyors of mocking Black Lives Matter or 'this isn't racism' etc etc etc


Problem that there isn't always someone recording the event; sad that it's needed but good on the black guy for being clued in.

----------


## panama hat

> Problem that there isn't always someone recording the event; sad that it's needed but good on the black guy for being clued in.


Imagine he hadn't recorded it . . . 




> Well done, you've won the internet today.


That was neither the point nor the intention.  Habeas corpus backhoe. 




> Isn't that why they are called 'suspects' because they are suspected of doing something?


See above




> You are getting all excited over the racist angle and letting your imagination run wild again .


Except that I'm not excited about it, no idea why you'd think so.  It is clearly a race angle there . . . again.  You do realise there's a pattern, don't you?




> The main issue I see here is police brutality.


Yup - with a racial bent - you have been keeping up with the thread, haven't you?

----------


## cyrille

> You are getting all excited over the racist angle and letting your imagination run wild again .


Well input from an obvious racist is good for balance.  :Very Happy: 

The 'excitement' and 'imagination' seem to be all in your head, though.

----------


## Dillinger

Another labelling bigot :Smile:  





I've just watched the video, of George crying out whilst the kunts got his knee on his neck.

That cop needs hanging but life in fear and torture in a State prison would be better imo.

The other 3 have been sacked for being accomplices? Or is there more to the story?

Rotten honkey bastards

----------


## kmart

Unbelievable. Where TF do US cops get their training these days? Or do they just recruit directly from the military service guys returning from phoney, illegal wars.

----------


## cyrille

> Where TF do US cops get their training these days?


You think their behaviour is worse than in the past?

I'd say there are just more people able to record it.

My reaction is more 'WTF must their behaviour have been like last century?!'

----------


## panama hat

> My reaction is more 'WTF must their behaviour have been like last century?!'


Well, there was segregation not so long ago . . . lynchings etc . . . definitely nothing systemic. Clearly

----------


## cyrille

Nah, sometimes they just happened to be black.












Well OK. All the time.  :Sad: 


I was thinking more 1990s...before the widespread use of the smartphone.   :Wink: 


Though clearly some cops are still dumb enough to think that makes no difference.

----------


## panama hat

> I was thinking more 1990s...before the widespread use of the smartphone. 
> 
> 
> Though clearly some cops are still dumb enough to think that makes no difference.


True . . . the smartphone - creation of the devil for some . . . and some cops are even dumber by not realising what bodycams do

----------


## Cujo

The riots are kicking off now.

Hundreds demand justice in Minneapolis after police killing of George Floyd | Minnesota | The Guardian

----------


## bsnub

> Or do they just recruit directly from the military service guys returning from phoney, illegal wars.


Yes lots of them are ex-military, and they are hyper aggressive in many cases when responding to a crime scene. America used to have more community oriented police that actually walked a beat and in many cases lived in the area. Not the case anymore.

----------


## Klondyke

> Or do they just recruit directly from the military service guys returning from phoney, illegal wars.


If the state tries to be a "world police", then what the home policemen should be like?

----------


## HuangLao

> Unbelievable. Where TF do US cops get their training these days? Or do they just recruit directly from the military service guys returning from phoney, illegal wars.



Hence, the subtle creation of the policing/militarism state -

----------


## raycarey

> Cop with the knee deserves life without parole.


c'mon, you know that's not going to happen.

worst case scenario for him in a criminal trial is that he loses his job.

a civil trial is another matter.

----------


## raycarey

> Only about ten years ago we had a case in Australia in which the white cop took in an aboriginal man who died and upon autopsy it was found that the deceased's liver had been ruptured.... virtually torn in half. The cop claimed he had fallen on the guy on some steps and was let off murder charges.


horrible...but how about the black guy in arkansas in 2012 who was handcuffed (behind his back) put in the back of a police car, but somehow managed to shoot himself in head (after two separate searches).....and his death was ruled a suicide.

----------


## raycarey

> l'm not one for prejudicial labelling

----------


## cyrille

> some cops are even dumber by not realising what bodycams do


Well the department still makes the decision about what happens to the footage from that, no?

So I'd say this cop's conduct right in front of a bystander who is obviously recording it is considerably dumber than that.

My brother used to be a copper in the UK Midlands 30 years ago, and the preferred method there was to 'drive the long way' back to the station.

----------


## panama hat

> So I'd say this cop's conduct right in front of a bystander who is obviously recording it is considerably dumber than that.


No argument there






> but how about the black guy in arkansas in 2012....


Just recently the black guy (do we need to say that they are black?) who sold single cigarette sticks and was choked to death by the cops . . . trial and the cops were let off

----------


## AntRobertson

Seems legit:

----------


## panama hat

Yup . . .

----------


## harrybarracuda

I trust it won't end here....




> *4 Minneapolis Cops Fired After Death Of Arrested Man*

----------


## AntRobertson

So white people protesting wearing face masks are allowed to walk into State buildings with a small arsenal unimpeded, people protesting George Floyd's death are hit with tear gas and rubber bullets*:

Police in riot gear spray tear gas and fire rubber bullets at protest over George Floyd's death | Daily Mail Online

*Edit: by masked cops, ironically enough.

----------


## cyrille

What a country.  :Sad:

----------


## SKkin

> Where TF do US cops get their training these days?


Well since you asked....

Why We Should Be Alarmed That Israeli Forces and U.S. Police Are Training Together
Why We Should Be Alarmed That Israeli Forces and U.S. Police Are Training Together - FPIF

Joint US-Israel Police & Law Enforcement Training

U.S. Police Routinely Travel to Israel to Learn Methods of Brutality and Repression

Concern as US police officers are trained in Israel  Middle East Monitor

----------


## Cujo

> Seems legit:


Is that cop playing pocketpool while h suffocates a guy?
It rubs the lotion.....

----------


## beachbound



----------


## panama hat

He's simply taking a knee . . . clearly


(Discussed in another thread, but deserves its own)

----------


## Seekingasylum

At least they are learning how to react and Minneapolis is a war zone.

The sooner they start killing white police trash the sooner they will get justice.

Stringing up fat white cops from the trees and leaving their rotting corpses for the vermin to eat is the way forward.

----------


## kmart

^Gangsta!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

Lynch that fucking cop and the midget one who watched as well. I'm shaking with rage watching that. The guy is begging for his life and they just murdered him.

----------


## AntRobertson

Funny how the police manage to subdue and arrest guys like Dylan Roof and James Holmes after they have shot and killed heaps of people yet black men such as George Floyd here have an unfortunate habit of being killed during arrests for even suspected crimes.

And by 'funny' I mean it actually isn't funny at all. It's a clear racial bias.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Lynch that fucking cop and the midget one who watched as well. I'm shaking with rage watching that. The guy is begging for his life and they just murdered him.


It seems like they just got transferred to inactive post, just like in Thailand.

----------


## Headworx

Aaaaaaaaaaaand the riots and looting have started. Nothing says #blacklivesmatter like seeing a black man running down the street with a stolen tv on his shoulder.

----------


## tomcat

> Nothing says #blacklivesmatter like seeing a black man running down the street with a stolen tv on his shoulder.


...reparations...

----------


## Dillinger

^ No, I think they were Sonys

----------


## harrybarracuda

It really doesn't help their case when some use peaceful protests as an excuse for arson and looting.

The irony of that T-shirt...

Mayor Frey calls for peace as looting, flames erupt around police station - StarTribune.com

----------


## Cujo

(Insert joke here)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Aaaaaaaaaaaand the riots and looting have started. Nothing says #blacklivesmatter like seeing a black man running down the street with a stolen tv on his shoulder.

----------


## HuangLao

Ah...the modern age of everyday mobile gadgetry.

Ain't it grand....

----------


## Headworx

^^Fucken hell, Darnell is stocking up for the summer  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Third world country, what else does one expect.

----------


## HuangLao

> Third world country, what else does one expect.



Fourth World.
Yet, not recognized as such.

----------


## Iceman123

In 2019, almost 1,100 Americans were killed by police. About a quarter were black, but African-Americans only make up 13 per cent of the population.

I think that the policing in America is to blame much more so than outright racism.

----------


## bsnub

> I think that the policing in America is to blame much more so than outright racism.


Wrong. The police are inherently racist. Most are from rural backgrounds and ex military. They do not live in the cities they police. That is a problem.

----------


## Saint Willy

TRAYVON MARTIN (Walking home with iced tea and Skittles. Shot by George Zinneman, who was found not guilty.)

KEITH SCOTT (Sitting in car, reading. Shot by police officer, who was not charged.)

ATATIANA JEFFERSON (Looking out her window, shot by police officer, who is still under indictment for murder.)

JONATHAN FERRELL (Asking for help after auto accident. Shot twelve times by police, case ended in mistrial.)

JORDAN EDWARDS (Riding in a car. Shot in the back of the head by police officer, who was found guilty of murder.)

STEPHON CLARK (Holdng a cel phone. Shot 8 times, 6 in the back. Officers not charged.)

AMADOU DIALLO (While taking out wallet, officers fired 41 shots by four officers, who were all acquitted.)

RENISHA MCBRIDE (Auto accident, knocked on door for help. Homeowner was found guilty of second-degree murder.)

TAMIR RICE (Playing with toy gun, shot by police officer arriving on scene. Officer was not charged.

SEAN BELL (Hosting a bachelor party, 50 rounds fired by police officers, who were found not guilty of charges.)

WALTER SCOTT (Pulled over for brake light, shot in the back by police officer, who pleaded guilty to civil rights violations.)

PHILANDO CASTILE (Pulled over in car, told officer he had a legally registered weapon in car. Officer acquitted of all charges.)

AIYANA JONES (Sleeping, accidentally shot by officer in a raid on wrong apartment. Officer cleared of all charges.)

TERRENCE CRUTCHER (Disabled vehicle, shot by police officer, who was found not guilty of manslaughter.)

ALTON STERLING (Selling CDs, shot at close range while being arrested. No charges filed.)

FREDDIE GRAY (Beaten to death by officers while being transported in police van. All officers involved were acquitted.)

JOHN CRAWFORD (Shopping at WalMart, holding a BB gun on sale, police officer was not charged.)

MICHAEL BROWN (Shot by twelve times by officer, including in the back. No charges filed.)

JORDAN DAVIS (Killed because he was playing loud music. Shooter found guilty of first-degree murder.)

SANDRA BLAND (Pulled over for traffic ticket, tasered and arrested. Suspicious “suicide” while in jail. No charges.)

BOTHAM JEAN (Shot at home, which police officer mistook for her own. Officer found guilty of murder.)

OSCAR GRANT (Handcuffed and face-down, officer shot him in the back. Officer found guilty of involuntary manslaughter.)

COREY JONES (Waiting by his disabled vehicle, was shot three times by police officer, who was found guilty of murder.)

AHMAUD AUBREY (Jogging, shot by two men who claimed they suspected him of burglaries. Both men charged with murder and aggravated assault” Chyna Smith

----------


## Loy Toy

There may be murder charges laid and depending upon autopsy results according to a police representative.

If I saw a human treating a dog in the same fashion I would intervene in some way to stop the torture.

One of the worst actions I have ever seen and to watch the other police just stand by and allow it to continue is sickening.

The riots, attacks on other innocent police, buildings burning and looting is also disturbing.

----------


## Saint Willy



----------


## Klondyke

> US Congress Passes Uyghur Rights Act Authorizing Sanctions For Abuses in Xinjiang


Hopefully, the Chinese are now so busy, will not notice the abuses in other countries...

----------


## armstrong

> Lynch that fucking cop and the midget one who watched as well. I'm shaking with rage watching that. The guy is begging for his life and they just murdered him.


But they gon do what they gon do right cujo?

----------


## Cujo

> But they gon do what they gon do right cujo?


Ya'll kin say thet agin (spits into the spitton, TING)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> OSCAR GRANT (Handcuffed and face-down, officer shot him in the back. Officer found guilty of involuntary manslaughter.)


That was fucking shocking. One guy pinned an unarmed man down, the other one shot him in the back and killed him.

It was just an execution. "Involuntary manslaughter" they called it.

----------


## Loy Toy

I just watched an extended version of the video right up to when the ambulance arrived and took the victim away.

This was murder without doubt.

Fucking disgusting action and the killer will have to pay.

----------


## panama hat

> Hopefully, the Chinese are now so busy, will not notice the abuses in other countries...


China is the master in man rights abuse




> TRAYVON MARTIN (Walking home with iced tea and Skittles. Shot by George Zinneman, who was found not guilty.)


 . . . and the list goes on in the hundreds every year

----------


## Norton

Awaiting soon to come news conference. Will be interesting to see what they have to say.

----------


## Saint Willy

> There *may* be murder charges laid and depending upon autopsy results according to a police representative.





> Leaders in the city have been urging the public for calm in recent days, according to the report.




How about leaders in city do more than lip service? 

Looting and rioting and killing cops feels like the only way.

----------


## misskit

Yikes!

Right-Wing ‘Race War’ Wannabes Could Make Police Protests Go Nuclear

Protesters in Minneapolis didn’t know the precise affiliation of a man who showed up on Tuesday at the first night of unrest over the death of 46-year-old George Floyd in police custody. What they did know was that he was white and heavily armed.

“There was what we think was a white supremacist who was fully armed with clips and everything, who some of the men in the crowd were able to identify and remove,” Nekima Levy-Armstrong, a civil rights attorney who attended the Tuesday protests, told The Daily Beast. “He [the armed white man] actually said, ‘You all just saved some lives tonight.’”

The Minneapolis protests this week—which resulted in fires and broken windows and reports of at least one adjacent shooting death—aren’t just drawing racial justice activists. They’re attracting attention from heavily-armed forces on the right. Some of them, members of a growing white supremacist movement, openly hope to co-opt the protests to start a race war. Others claim to make common cause with anti-police protesters, but may be inclined to turn guns on protesters when they appear to threaten private property. 


Both are a potential powder keg as protesters take to the streets in cities across the country, and hint at a new coalition of volatile right-wing ideologies.

MORE https://www.thedailybeast.com/right-...clear?ref=home

----------


## AntRobertson

Jaysus... It's work at times to remember and remind that not everyone in that country is a nutter

----------


## pickel

There's a lot of boogaloo bois headed to Minnie for the Big Luau.

----------


## Cujo

> 


Where all the white people at? Not a very diverse group of looters.
In fact I think it's a conspiracy,  they never show the Asian looters.

----------


## panama hat

> “He [the armed white man] actually said, ‘You all just saved some lives tonight.’”


And when push comes to shove and he is confronted by ten black men with guns this cretin would piss himself 




> Where all the white people at? Not a very diverse group of looters.


Are you that much of a simpleton?

Let me try:



All these criminals are white . . . ergo sum all criminals are white and all whites are criminals.


Wow, it's just so easy being a bigot

----------


## AntRobertson

George Floyd killed whilst being arrested on suspicion of forgery, these two beauts apprehended after stabbing a person (who is now in critical condition) and barricading themselves in a room, no issues with 'resisting arrest' there apparently:

----------


## Cujo

I'm just making the observation that I've seen lots of photos over years of people in the states looting and they almost never show a racially diverse group of looters. The photographers are obviously bigots is what I'm saying.

----------


## AntRobertson

_"A white Minneapolis police officer who knelt on the neck of a handcuffed black man who lost consciousness and died opened fire on two people during his 19-year career and had nearly 20 complaints and two letters of reprimand filed against him."

_George Floyd killing: Accused police officer opened fire on 2 people - NZ Herald

----------


## pickel

> And when push comes to shove and he is confronted by ten black men with guns this cretin would piss himself 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that much of a simpleton?
> 
> Let me try:
> 
> Attachment 51468
> ...


Have you ever seen advertising for home security systems in the States? Every single fucking one of the criminals is white. Would you consider that bigoted?

----------


## Cujo

> Have you ever seen advertising for home security systems in the States? Every single fucking one of the criminals is white. Would you consider that bigoted?


If they depicted a black guy as the criminal they'd be accused of being stereotyping bigots.

----------


## Cujo

> _"A white Minneapolis police officer who knelt on the neck of a handcuffed black man who lost consciousness and died opened fire on two people during his 19-year career and had nearly 20 complaints and two letters of reprimand filed against him."
> 
> _George Floyd killing: Accused police officer opened fire on 2 people - NZ Herald


Yes we know, there are two threads dedicated to that specific incident.
Your point?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Yes we know, there are two threads dedicated to that specific incident.
> Your point?


My point was to link to an article showing some history on this cop in a thread where it's topical. 

Where's the issue with that?

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Cujo

> My point was to link to an article showing some history on this cop in a thread where it's topical. 
> 
> Where's the issue with that?
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


None, sorry, carry on,

----------


## Cujo

It's going off now.

The rioting crowd has set fire to the police station with the cops inside.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes we know, there are two threads dedicated to that specific incident.
> Your point?


His record I would imagine.

----------


## Cujo

When the looting starts the shooting starts.
Holy shit.

----------


## Norton

Minnesota police arrest CNN reporter Omar Jimenez and crew - CNN Video

CNN's Omar Jimenez was taken into police custody during a live broadcast at the site of the protests in Minneapolis, after clearly identifying himself to officers. Jimenez's crew were also placed in handcuffs.

----------


## panama hat

> Omar Jimenez


Obviously a Black Mexican Muslim . . . no wonder the cops arrested him . . . or he filmed police brutality in action

----------


## raycarey

the gov. or MN just took responsibility and apologized for the arrest...he's also trying to get the CNN crew released ASAP.

still...
not 
a 
good 
look.

----------


## taxexile

Omar Jimenez was taken into police custody.

----------


## raycarey

and for the idiots who think twitter putting an advisory note on trump's tweets which they determine violate their policies is an infringement of his first amendment rights......THIS is what infringement of 1st amendment rights looks like:

----------


## Norton

Omar and his team out and back on the streets reporting.

----------


## raycarey

^
yeah, good news.  

but as far as the cops are concerned, they have no chance of getting the high ground back because they've already demonstrated their poor judgement in a crisis on live TV.

----------


## raycarey

one of the worst aspects of this incident is that it was broadcast all over the world... including places that don't respect the right of a free and independent press.

how far we've fallen in such a short period of time.

----------


## misskit

> The rioting crowd has set fire to the police station with the cops inside.


Just on the news here. The police had been evacuated. No one was in that building. Luckily.

----------


## bsnub

Fuck the police.

----------


## Cujo

> Fuck the police.


No shit.

Check this out. Police state U.S.A.





I'm sure Trump will be delighted but don't those koonts have to say WHY they're arresting somebody?

----------


## raycarey

^
good job keeping up, per usual.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cujo

> and for the idiots who think twitter putting an advisory note on trump's tweets which they determine violate their policies is an infringement of his first amendment rights......THIS is what infringement of 1st amendment rights looks like:


Seriously, WTF? I thought they had to tell people what the were being arrested for.
Police state U.S.A.

----------


## raycarey

this is already a complete clusterfcuk, but it's beginning to really spin out of control.

there are news reports of violent clashes between protesters and police in CA, NY, CO, KY and OH.

where is the bottom?

----------


## AntRobertson

Trump's AmeriKKKa.

----------


## pickel

> It's not up to me to prove you wrong, you made the ridiculous statement and I'm calling you on it. That's how it works.


Since you are usually quick to provide facts to discredit what other posters say, I can only assume you couldn't find a link.




> So this is how you normally post? Hmm . . .


Meaning what, exactly?

----------


## Neverna

> where is the bottom?


Sitting in the Whitehouse.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump's AmeriKKKa.


Oh come on now, he's clearly guilty of "Reporting while being black" and "Working for CNN".

----------


## raycarey

how a true leader (and decent human being) responds to a crisis...



Barack Obama

----------


## raycarey

when the protesters are white...



and when the protesters are black....

----------


## misskit

*Ex-officer Derek Chauvin taken into custody for George Floyd’s killing*

Former police officer Derek Chauvin has been taken into custody by Minnesota state authorities.


The Minneapolis police officer lost his job this week after he pinned George Floyd to the ground with a knee on the black man’s neck during an arrest, and the 46-year-old was pronounced dead a short time later.


The killing has prompted days of protest that reached a fever pitch Thursday night, after the county prosecutor announced that he did not have enough evidence to support a criminal charge.

Ex-officer Derek Chauvin taken into custody for George Floyd’s killing – Raw Story

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the county prosecutor announced that he did not have enough evidence to support a criminal charge.


Well if you're black it needs a lot more than just numerous close up videos and eyewitness reports.

----------


## Saint Willy

> *Ex-officer Derek Chauvin taken into custody for George Floyd’s killing*
> 
> Former police officer Derek Chauvin has been taken into custody by Minnesota state authorities.
> 
> 
> The Minneapolis police officer lost his job this week after he pinned George Floyd to the ground with a knee on the black man’s neck during an arrest, and the 46-year-old was pronounced dead a short time later.
> 
> 
> The killing has prompted days of protest that reached a fever pitch Thursday night, after the county prosecutor announced that he did not have enough evidence to support a criminal charge.
> ...


Sad that the country has to burn before they do anything. 

Perhaps the prosecutor can be charged also? Obstruction of justice?

----------


## YourDaddy

> Fuck the police.


I think you'd be safe in Amerika in your Tesla.

Nothing worry

----------


## HuangLao

Being arrested and charged [the killer cop{s}] is one thing.
Being thoroughly convicted and reprimanded to a real prison is another.

We'll see what transpires.

----------


## tomcat

> *Ex-officer Derek Chauvin taken into custody for George Floyd’s killing*
> 
> Former police officer Derek Chauvin has been taken into custody by Minnesota state authorities.
> 
> 
> The Minneapolis police officer lost his job this week after he pinned George Floyd to the ground with a knee on the black man’s neck during an arrest, and the 46-year-old was pronounced dead a short time later.
> 
> 
> The killing has prompted days of protest that reached a fever pitch Thursday night, after the county prosecutor announced that he did not have enough evidence to support a criminal charge.
> ...


...a post on twitter claims his wife is divorcing him...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Charged with "Third Degree Murder" and "Manslaughter".

No charges against the rest, despite new footage showing at least two others pinning the deceased down while Chauvin murdered him.

----------


## HuangLao

> Charged with "Third Degree Murder" and "Manslaughter".
> 
> No charges against the rest, despite new footage showing at least two others pinning the deceased down while Chauvin murdered him.



Charges against the other three are pending further investigation, yet highly certain that the appropriate charges are to come.
They were just as complicit as the principle murdering cop.
You know how that is - birds of a feather KLAN together. 

You should understand these things, Har....

----------


## raycarey

these atlanta cops are showing considerable restraint....

----------


## Cujo

> these atlanta cops are showing considerable restraint....


Yes, look at those nigs niggin'. What do they hope to achieve.

Where are the water cannons?
It's time.

Checkout this. It's getting beyond the pale 





The commentators keep referring to them as 'protesters' but I think it's got to the point where they could be refered to as something else. Rioters.

----------


## Cujo

Here's a good speech. Go to min 3. Joe should tap this one for veep.

----------


## raycarey

> Yes, look at those nigs niggin'.


impressive.

moving on.....

it might take a few days, but eventually the media (and people in general) are going to start to wonder why there are so many white people on video committing acts of vandalism.

----------


## sabang

Do you think only black people should be allowed to loot?

----------


## misskit

White people are out there looting allowed or not! I saw them on the news this morning.


A bad turn. Deaths.

A 19-year-old man was shot dead by an unknown gunman at a protest in Detroit and a Federal Protective Service officer was shot dead while trying to protect the Down Town Federal Building in Oakland, California.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/police...death?ref=home

----------


## lom

Loot the weapon shops!

----------


## HuangLao

Revolution and insurrection, for whatever cause, seems to be the current fashion.
A couple of dozen major cities experiencing degrees of protesting, riots, looting, fires and general mayhem - all within a 24 hr period.

.....as it continues.

----------


## SKkin

Most likely well seeded with provocateurs.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Most likely well seeded with provocateurs.


You mean like when all those right wing groups fund tweets and facebook posts encouraging people to go outside with their masks and guns and descend on state capitols?

----------


## misskit

^This was being talked about on the news just now. Investigations underway.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^This was being talked about on the news just now. Investigations underway.


Uh Oh, I see another law enforcement official losing his job.

----------


## HuangLao

> Most likely well seeded with provocateurs.


This theory has been suggested.
Yet, what shape have such provocateurs and [planted] agitators taken....undercover?

Government, police, white supremacists, radical anarchists? 

Or....none of this pretense is true.

Perhaps, a particular segment of the population are using any justification to rebel/revolt.

----------


## Headworx

Bloody hell it's all kicking off over there now. Stay safe Jeff.

----------


## tomcat

> Perhaps, a particular segment of the population are using any justification to rebel/revolt.


...perhaps a particular segment of the population has had 300 years of justification for rebellion/revolution...

----------


## cyrille

At least he'll be able to placate any rebels with a dobbie.

----------


## HuangLao

> ...perhaps a particular segment of the population has had 300 years of justification for rebellion/revolution...



Historically, a decent portion of the world - forced upon by imaginary empire, one that you [et al] built. 
In your name.

----------


## bowie

> what shape have such provocateurs and [planted] agitators taken


Well, saw the news blurb on CNN with the mayor of Minneapolis speaking, not verbatim but close to the gist of what he said - he said the agitators are not for Minneapolis, residents of Minneapolis would not do harm to their own city. The agitators hide behind the residents of Minneapolis while they loot, vandalize and destroy the city. They come to the front of the line and throw the brick or molotov cocktail then run behind the crowd and hide. 

He went on to say that the out-of-state agitators are being tracked down and will be caught. Then something along the lines of monitoring the "Dark Web" where they come from. Also went on to tell the residents if you know where they (the agitators) are staying, report their location to the police so we can arrest them and bring this to an end. 

It was a fairly emotional speech he gave. It was obvious he was both very tired and quite distraught with the situation. His concluding statement was to tell people to stay at home as venturing out is only helping the agitators commit their crimes.

----------


## lom

MABA  :Firedevil:

----------


## Cujo

Nearly 100% white folks here.

----------


## Klondyke

Hopefully, the voice of the "peaceful" protesters will be heard - similarly as it is required from the "peaceful" protesters anywhere else....

----------


## bsnub

My city Seattle is now under a curfew. The mayor announced it as of 5pm today until 5am. It will continue tomorrow. Lots of rioting and looting the downtown area and the police have locked the area down there off. Thugs threw Molotov cocktails on several vehicles including two police cars. It is a mess here right now.

National guard is on the way.

----------


## Klondyke

*Pentagon puts elite military police units on standby as Donald Trump prepares to deploy the Army to the streets to quash domestic unrest for the first time since LA riots in 1992

*Pentagon tells active-duty military police to be ready to deploy to Minneapolis

Trump communicated orders verbally to Defense Secretary Mark Esper

Minneapolis has seen looting and unrest since death of George Floyd, 46

Cop was filmed pinning Floyd to the ground with his knee on his neck

Insurrection Act of 1807 gives Trump authority to use army for domestic unrest

Last time military was sent to put down riot was in Los Angeles in 1992

Rioting erupted in LA in wake of acquittal of officers who beat Rodney King

As unrest spread across dozens of American cities on Friday, the Pentagon took the rare step of ordering the Army to put several active-duty US military police units on the ready to deploy to Minneapolis, where the police killing of George Floyd sparked the widespread protests.

Read more
Pentagon puts military police on standby as Donald Trump prepares to deploy the Army to the streets | Daily Mail Online

----------


## HuangLao

Up the revolution.....

----------


## sabang

Black Lives Matter. I wonder how many more Downtown street parties it will take before The Man listens, and acts upon it. 
P'ssst- if you wanna get the ear of bought and paid for US politicians, not just platitudes- hit Big business where it hurts.

----------


## Headworx

> Up the revolution.....


The FBI commenting on the F.B.I.  :rofl:

----------


## HuangLao

> Black Lives Matter. I wonder how many more Downtown street parties it will take before The Man listens, and acts upon it. 
> P'ssst- if you wanna get the ear of bought and paid for US politicians, not just platitudes- hit Big business where it hurts.


Exactly.
Live one's protest. 


.....and still, most don't get it.

----------


## panama hat

And the line between protestors and looters is blurred . . . what a shame

----------


## Norton

> LA riots in 1992


Was Rodney then. George this time.

เผาทารกเผา

----------


## Klondyke

Dear riots, please only with masks and distancing...

*Minneapolis mayor urges protesters to wear masks and practice social distancing*

The mayor of Minneapolis told individuals protesting that their anger is “understandable” and “right" but urged them to make sure they are wearing masks and practicing social distancing during their demonstrations.

“The City encourages everyone to exercise caution to stay safe while participating in demonstrations, including wearing masks and physical distancing as much as possible to prevent the spread of COVID-19,” Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey’s office wrote in a statement addressed to individuals who took to the streets following the death of George Floyd while in police custody. “The City has made hundreds of masks available to protesters this week.”

Minneapolis mayor urges protesters to wear masks and practice social distancing

----------


## Klondyke

*Cornel West: America Is A Failed Social Experiment, Neoliberal Wing Of Democratic Party Must Be Fought (video)*

On Date May 29, 2020

Dr. Cornel West said on Friday we are witnessing the failed social experiment that is the United States of America in the protests and riots that have followed the death of George Floyd at the hands of Minneapolis police. West told CNN host Anderson Cooper that what is going on is rebellion to a failed capitalist economy that does not protect the people. West, a professor, denounced the neoliberal wing of the Democratic party that is all about "black faces in high places" but not actual change. The professor remarked even those black faces often lose legitimacy because they ingriatiate themselves into the establishment neo-liberal Democratic party.

"I think we are witnessing America as a failed social experiment," West said. "What I mean by that is that the history of black people for over 200 and some years in America has been looking at America's failure, its capitalist economy could not generate and deliver in such a way people can live lives of decency. The nation-state, it's criminal justice system, it's legal system could not generate protection of rights and liberties."

Read more
Cornel West: America Is A Failed Social Experiment, Neoliberal Wing Of Democratic Party Must Be Fought | Video | RealClearPolitics

----------


## Klondyke

*Minneapolis Police Department releases transcript of 911 call that led to George Floyd's death

*It shouldn't have ended the way it did

The Minneapolis Police Department released the transcript of the call to police that resulted in Floyd George's death, revealing that it was a relatively routine call that resulted in the use of deadly force against an already handcuffed and restrained man.

Floyd was accused of attempting to pay for something at the Cup Foods deli with a counterfeit $20 bill. The deli owner said he instructed one of his employees to notify police, which he said was normal protocol in that situation. Floyd did not flee the scene, and was sitting in his car when officers arrived.

The caller tells the police operator that Floyd bought some cigarettes with a fake $20, and that the employees noticed the bill was fake before Floyd left, according to the transcript.

"We tell them to give us their phone, put their (inaudible) thing back and everything and he was also drunk and everything and return to give us our cigarettes back and so he can, so he can go home but he doesn't want to do that, and he's sitting on his car cause he is awfully drunk and he's not in control of himself," the caller says to the operator, CNN reported.

The operator gets the details about Floyd's car and his physical description. The transcript notes a sigh from the operator after the caller says, "It's a black guy." The caller asks how the operator's day is going, to which the operator responds, "Not too bad," before getting the caller's name and phone number, and instructing him to call back if Floyd leaves before officers get there. The call ends.

Police arrived shortly after, removing Floyd from his car and handcuffing him without any apparent problems. There is still a gap in available footage of the incident, so it's unknown how an apparently uneventful arrest led to Floyd being held down on his stomach by three officers, with one of them driving his knee into Floyd's neck for more than seven minutes.

Floyd had no pulse and was unresponsive by the time first responders got to the scene. They attempted to revive him in the ambulance and at the hospital, but his condition never improved and he was pronounced dead.

Read the full 911 call transcript below, courtesy of CNN:




> Operator: 911 what's the address of the emergency?
> 
> Caller: This is ah 3759 Chicago Ave.
> 
> Operator: How can I help you?
> 
> Caller: Um someone comes our store and give us fake bills and we realize it before he left the store, and we ran back outside, they was sitting on their car. We tell them to give us their phone, put their (inaudible) thing back and everything and he was also drunk and everything and return to give us our cigarettes back and so he can, so he can go home but he doesn't want to do that, and he's sitting on his car cause he is awfully drunk and he's not in control of himself.
> 
> Operator: Okay, what type of vehicle does he have?
> ...


Minneapolis Police Department releases transcript of 911 call that led to George Floyd's death - TAthasTA

----------


## AntRobertson

> the neoliberal wing of the Democratic party


Huh? Neo-liberalism is associated with laissz-faire economics, Reganism, free-markets and all that good stuff -- i.e. pretty much the policy manual of the GOP.

Is it the "liberal" part which confuses people.

----------


## panama hat

For someone who says he doesn't care about US politics Klondyke is certainly quite vocal about it. 




> Huh? Neo-liberalism is associated with laissz-faire economics, Reganism, free-markets and all that good stuff -- i.e. pretty much the policy manual of the GOP.


It best suits the quackbots in the Libertarian sector of the right




> Is it the "liberal" part which confuses people.


Like the words 'social' and 'socialism'

----------


## Saint Willy

Remember Socal?

----------


## panama hat

Klondyke is socal?

Sweet black baby Jesus . . . it is tiresome

----------


## HuangLao

> Huh? Neo-liberalism is associated with laissz-faire economics, Reganism, free-markets and all that good stuff -- i.e. pretty much the policy manual of the GOP.
> 
> Is it the "liberal" part which confuses people.



If I'm not mistaken, the "Liberal" code and namesake derives from the old defined American Libertarian ideals [of the elite Barry Goldwater/William Buckley/Lyndon LaRouche concepts] which are more subtly Fascists in design and make up than anything that might want to promote itself as "New Liberal"......whatever the fuck that is.

Twisted semantics are easily fashioned, and accepted, into the linguistic lexicon.

----------


## Norton

Old fart's like me should recognize. Same, same but different.

"They're rioting in africa
they're starving in spain
there's hurricanes in florida
and texas needs rain

the whole world is festering with unhappy souls
the french hate the germans the germans hate the poles
Italians hate Yugoslavs, South Africans hate the Dutch
And i don't like anybody very much

But we can be thankful and tranquil and proud
That Man's been endowed with the mushroom shaped cloud
And we know for certain that some lovely day
Some one will set the spark off and we will all be blown away

They're rioting in Africa
There's strife in Iran
What nature doesn't do to us
Will be done by our fellow man!"

----------


## tomcat

...The Kingston Trio...

----------


## misskit

*Another night of chaos and fury as protesters come out despite curfews*


Several cities across the US erupted in war zone-like scenes as crowds defied curfews nearly a week since the death of George Floyd, who spent his last moments pinned under an officer's knee, begging for his life.


Outraged, hurt and shouting through masks worn to protect themselves from coronavirus, thousands poured onto streets in demonstrations. While some were peaceful, others ended in chaos and devastation.


Some people launched fireworks and threw bottles at the officers. Others torched buildings, burned police cars and looted stores.


Police responded with rubber bullets, tear gas and arrests. Mayors from at least 25 cities ordered people off the streets. Some states called in National Guard soldiers by the hundreds to respond to the unrest.


Read the full story here. George Floyd protests: Another night of chaos and fury as protesters come out despite curfews - CNN

----------


## Norton

> Twisted semantics are easily fashioned, and accepted, into the linguistic lexicon.


Labels Jeff. Thousands of them. They have become excuses for folks to stop thinking and to simply pigeonhole others. May be quick and convenient but are usually wrong and misleading.

----------


## panama hat

> And we know for certain that some lovely day
> Some one will set the spark off and we will all be blown away


That seemed like such a distant possibility until recently again . . .

----------


## HuangLao

> That seemed like such a distant possibility until recently again . . .


Yet, the expanding U.S. empire has had it's way with the world forever.
Coming home to roost. 

Rather reflective.

----------


## Cujo

Gee, I wonder why everyone's so angry.
I wonder if at the core of it is multi million dollar salaries and bonuses for executives of the companies that are hugely profitable and benefitting from tax breaks while working and blue collar people have to work 3 jobs to get by and one serious illness in the family will bankrupt and destroy them.
It needs to change. This culture of greed and selfishness that is america,
The first step is universal healthcare and fair and substantial unemployment benefits.
America.
TAKE CARE OF YOUR PEOPLE.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Cujo

It blows me away there has been no public statement from Trump about all of this.

----------


## bsnub

> It blows me away there has been no public statement from Trump about all of this.


He was busy blathering on about China.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Klondyke is socal?
> 
> Sweet black baby Jesus . . . it is tiresome


no no.

just thought of him as you explained that socialism and social are different words, I recall him arguing that Hitler was into socialism because he party was originally the national socialists.

----------


## Saint Willy

> It blows me away there has been no public statement from Trump about all of this.


he’s threatened them on Twitter...

----------


## Cujo

> He was busy blathering on about China.


Absolutely true. Hoping it would distract. It's not working.

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by panama hat  
> Klondyke is socal?
> 
> Sweet black baby Jesus . . . it is tiresome
> no no.
> 
> just thought of him as you explained that socialism and social are different words, I recall him arguing that Hitler was into socialism because he party was originally the national socialists.


Any link to my post?

----------


## jabir

They're all going mad, half the country hoping to cause enough mayhem for Biden to stand a chance in November. Anyway I blame Trump for everything, if he can walk around without a mask why should the police not kill people!

----------


## Klondyke

LA, Seattle, Nashville, Oklahoma City, Salt Lake City, Atlanta, Chicago, Detroit, NYC, DC...
Philly, Miami, Vegas, Cleveland, Denver, Des Moines, Dallas, Indianapolis, Charlotte, Kansas City...
Pittsburgh, Columbia, Wilmington, Portland, Phoenix, Tampa, San Fran,...




Protests over police killings rage in dozens of US cities

----------


## Neverna

> He was busy blathering on about China.


Last November, Trump signed into law legislation backing protesters in Hong Kong. When will he pass a law to support the protesters in the USA?

----------


## panama hat

> Last November, Trump signed into law legislation backing protesters in Hong Kong. When will he pass a law to support the protesters in the USA?


Absolutely right

----------


## Saint Willy

> Last November, Trump signed into law legislation backing protesters in Hong Kong. When will he pass a law to support the protesters in the USA?


depends, he also likes white (GOP voting) protestors. "very fine people"

----------


## bowie

High profile cases where a black man or woman died at the hands of police – list compiled from multiple sources. The source linked below provides overviews of 81 cases – outrageous enough and sure to bring your blood to a boil

Now this list captures quite a few, and, I’m certain there is some poetic license employed in a few of the reports. It captures many, many cases that can only be characterized as abuse of power to the point of out and out murder. And, I am certain it misses, overlooks or ignores a great many cases that would be considered borderline. 

A problem exists and it is fairly well documented here. How do you solve the problem?

Now, not to denigrate the protest or protestors, but, in the USA there have been many of these protests and they have delivered absolutely nothing except rhetoric. When the incidents come to life we have all the politicians out there expressing their deep outrage and sometimes passing a piece of worthless legislation that does absolutely nothing to solve the problem.

Only my two cents of   :Rant: 

Now, on the subject of these protests during the Covid-19 Pandemic  :Thinking:  certainly a case of check your brain at the door - a man died at the hands of the police, not the first, won't be the last - these protests have a defined history of accomplishing little - Why risk your life? Bored with staying at home? Sheltering in place to protect you, yours, your neighbors and humanity in general too much work?

If you start dry coughing in a few days...



Black Men And Boys Killed By Police | NewsOne

May 20 Nathosha McDade
May 20 George Floyd
May 20 Yassin Mohamed
May 20 Finan Berhe
May 20 Sean Reed
Apr 20 Steven Taylor
Jan 20 Darius Tarver
Jan 20 William Green
Jan 20 Samuel Mallard
Jan 20 Kwame Jones
Dec 19 Michael Dean
Dec 19 James Johnson
Nov 19 Ariane McCree
Oct 19 Christopher Whitfield
Aug 19 De’von Bailey
June 19 Brandon Webber
June 19 JaQuavion Slaton
June 19 Ryan Twyman
June 19 Eric Logan
June 19 Miles Hall
Feb 19 Willie McCoy
Jan 19 Jimmy Atchison
Jan 19 D’ettrick Griffin
Dec 18 Jonathan Hart
Nov 18 Emantic Bradford
Nov 18 Jemel Roberson
Sep 18 DeAndre Ballard
Sep 18 Botham Shem Jean
Jun 18 Maurice Granton
Mar 18 Stephon Clark
Mar 18 Danny Thomas
Aug 17 Patrick Harmon
Jul 17 DeJuan Guillory
Apr 17 Jordan Edwards
Sep 16 Alfred Olango
Sep 16 Keith Scott
Sep 16 Terrence Sterling
Sep 16 Terence Crutcher
Aug 16 Jamarion Robinson
July 16 Alton Sterling
July 16 Philando Castile
Feb 16 Gregory Gunn
Feb 16 Akiel Denkins
Dec 15 Quintonio LeGrier
Dec 15 Mario Woods
Nov 15 Jamar Clark
Sep 15 Jeremy McDole
Aug 15 Christian Taylor
July 15 Sam Dubose
May 15 Brendon Glenn
Apr 15 William Chapman 
Apr 15 Freddie Gray
Apr 15 Walter Scott
Apr 15 Eric Harris
Mar 15 Phillip White
Mar 15 Tony Robinson
Mar 15 Anthony Hill
Mar 15 Charley Keunang
Dec 14 Jerame Reid
Dec 14 Rumain Brisbon
Nov 14 Tamir Rice 
Nov 14 Akai Gurley
Nov 14 Tanisha Anderson
Oct 14 Laquan McDonald
Aug 14 Dante Parker
Aug 14 Ezell Ford
Aug 14 Michael Brown
Aug 14 John Crawford
Aug 14 Kajieme Powell
July 14 Eric Garner
Apr 14 Dontre Hamilton
Mar 14 Victor White
Jan 14 Gregory Hill
Jan 14 Jordan Baker
Sep 13 Jonathan Ferrell
July 13 Larry Jackson
May 13 Terrance Franklin
Mar 12 Kendrec McDade
Mar 12 Wendall Allen
Feb 12 Manuel Loggins
Feb 12 Ramarley Graham
Feb 12 Trayvon Martin        
Dec 11 Anthony Smith
Dec 09 Julius Johnson

----------


## panama hat

> a man died at the hands of the police, not the first, won't be the last - these protests have a defined history of accomplishing little


True, but nothing wrong with protesting and creating a stir . . . as long as the protests and looting and arson are separated as they are not the same then let people protest.

----------


## cyrille

> Now, on the subject of these protests during the Covid-19 Pandemic  certainly a case of check your brain at the door - a man died at the hands of the police, not the first, won't be the last - these protests have a defined history of accomplishing little - Why risk your life? Bored with staying at home? Sheltering in place to protect you, yours, your neighbors and humanity in general too much work?
> 
> If you start dry coughing in a few days...


Quite a contrast to your views on _other people_ returning to work, then. Employees should get back to servicing Captain Capitalism, blacks first in many cases, but would-be protestors should 'shelter in place' and 'protect humanity'.

----------


## Klondyke

Can somebody imagine if now at the "peaceful" protests somebody from Russia embassy appeared, would distribute the Russian flags and invite few leaders of the (rioters) - no sorry protesters - to Moscow for a support, also to EU in Brussels, something like has been happening at the "peaceful" protests in HK?  

And the many flamed declarations of (US) Russian govt to the world? 

Just looking back few weeks and replacing the "US" with "Russia", so easy with Word processor. What would be the outrage of the "international community", also an emergency meeting of UN SC ? 

Not to speak about the Navy flotilla sailing to the coast of Russia... 

But please lets not forget the plight of Uighurs and Tibetans...

(Thanks in advance to the righteous and unbiased members of my fan club for their reddings and for their appreciation of my stoopid thoughts - in case they have understood my poor English)

----------


## AntRobertson

Reports of white dudes with walkie-talkies apparently coordinating / initiating riot actions:

White supremacy groups are hoping to leverage George Floyd’s death into their longed-for ‘race war’ – Alternet.org

----------


## bowie

> Quite a contrast to your views on other people returning to work


cyrille - thanks oh so much for your interpretation of my opinion. For the record, your interpretation is flawed and biased.

My view on persons returning to work at full pay utilizing, to the greatest extent possible, PPE and distancing guidelines to minimize their potential exposure to the Covid. Is, the sooner, the better. They, the workers, need to right their financial plans for their futures. "Servicing Captain Capitalism" only highlights your biased interpretation. 

Now, how you can connect the dots between my denigration of Protestors versus my support of return to work with precautionary measures only highlights your bias. However, that being said - We Do All Have Our Own Opinions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AntRobertson

> We Do All Have Our Own Opinions.





> your interpretation is flawed and biased


Some think they have their own facts too.

----------


## bowie

> Some think they have their own facts too.


Do You?

----------


## tomcat

> Some think they have their own facts too.


...and some think their opinions are the facts...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Do You?


Nope.




> ...and some think their opinions are the facts...


Yep, that's a better way of putting it.

----------


## Klondyke

^Who was the one saying 


> I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it


(Quite a good motto for TD...)

----------


## kmart

> Reports of white dudes with walkie-talkies apparently coordinating / initiating riot actions:
> 
> White supremacy groups are hoping to leverage George Floyds death into their longed-for race war  Alternet.org


Not surprising that there are _agent provocateurs_ out there fanning the flames. The end-game is always a justification for more crackdowns, surveillance, and loss of civil rights. So I doubt that it's the work of some ramshackle "white supremacy" cowboys..

----------


## Cujo

the YouTube videos I've seen have mostly been white people.

----------


## bowie

> Reports of white dudes with walkie-talkies apparently coordinating / initiating riot actions:
> White supremacy groups are hoping to leverage George Floyd’s death into their longed-for ‘race war’ – Alternet.org





> Some think they have their own facts too.


So, Ant, are you quoting a case of "Their Own Facts" with Alternet? or just providing a good example?

----------


## AntRobertson

> So, Ant, are you quoting a case of "Their Own Facts" with Alternate? or just providing a good example of "Their Own Facts"?


Eh? How is that post in any way ambiguous to you.

And it's Alter_net_ not Alternate.

----------


## YourDaddy

Probably 2 mil tomorrow due to rioting. Couldn't happen to a nicer country. Just look at some of the poosters here lolz

Fat asses prolly wouldn't even be able to put a facemask over their obese mugz

Lard of da free

----------


## bowie

> And it's Alternet not Alternate.


Thanks for spellchecking that - no wonder I couldn't fact check their opinion piece.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

AlterNet - Media Bias/Fact Check
In general, AlterNet consistently publishes pro-Left news stories and those that denigrate the right.
*A factual search reveals that AlterNet has a Mixed claim via Snopes and false claim from Check Your Fact.*
Overall, we rate AlterNet far Left Biased based on story selection and wording that always favors the left. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to a few failed fact checks as well as the promotion of pseudoscience. (5/13/2016) Updated (D. Van Zandt 12/30/2019)

Yea, lets hear it for pseudoscience! Rah, Rah, Rah

----------


## AntRobertson

> Not surprising that there are agent provocateurs out there fanning the flames. The end-game is always a justification for more crackdowns, surveillance, and loss of civil rights. So I doubt that it's the work of some ramshackle "white supremacy" cowboys..


I don't know about that but this is really odd to say the least.

Enter a riot zone. Smash windows. Leave. Dressed in all black with a full gas mask and an umbrella.  :Dunno:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Thanks for spellchecking that - no wonder I couldn't fact check their opinion piece.


I'm actually starting to wonder if you even bothered opening the link / reading it.

In any event you are barking up the wrong tree trying to tie it to me. 

Go back and start over, read the post again.

----------


## kmart

> I don't know about that but this is really odd to say the least.
> 
> Enter a riot zone. Smash windows. Leave. Dressed in all black with a full gas mask and an umbrella.


Did he leave in a black helicopter?  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

No, Ant...

Posting a link to "reports of", without a disclaimer, is presenting the info as factual and supported by.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Posting a link to "reports of", without a disclaimer, is presenting the info as factual and supported by.


No it really isn't. 

This is an Internet forum not a news organisation with editorial standards.

Disclaimer requirement for posting a link!?  :rofl:  You are being ridiculous.

----------


## bowie

No, I'm being practical.

----------


## AntRobertson

> No, I'm being practical.


OK then I look forward to the disclaimer you include with every post.

Do you have a boilerplate?

 :smiley laughing: 





Ps. And let's be honest here, you're being churlish over my earlier comment and making a bit of a tit of yourself.

----------


## bowie

No, I provide a disclaimer when I post a link I disagree with. A rare situation.

----------


## baldrick

> these protests have a defined history of accomplishing little


dunno - the russkis are trolling the sh1t out of the facebook and  twitter retards - firing up all sorts of crazy

good chance they will out themselves with their over eagerness to exploit the rampaging seppos who like to believe what they hear

----------


## AntRobertson

> No, I provide a disclaimer when I post a link I disagree with. A rare situation.


Cool.

I'm going to be needing one to disclaim liability for any errors I make in over-estimating the intelligence of the TD audience. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Watching what is going on in DC. This is gonna end in tears.

----------


## baldrick

> but, in the USA there have been many of these protests and they have delivered absolutely nothing except rhetoric


Civil Rights Act of 1968 - Wikipedia

----------


## bowie

^ Good Point.

Hopefully the US is again at a point where decisive action will be taken to minimize, if not eliminate, the problem.

We can only hope...

----------


## Klondyke

> dunno - the russkis are trolling the sh1t out of the facebook and twitter retards - firing up all sorts of crazy


Another good point for "Russiagate" beside their meddling, Novichok, MH17, Crimea, all their threats and the cheap oil, why they do all that?

----------


## raycarey

> Last November, Trump signed into law legislation backing protesters in Hong Kong. When will he pass a law to support the protesters in the USA?


the examples of trump's hypocrisy are endless if you go down this road.

----------


## Cujo

Check out this rant

https://twitter.com/i/status/1267301709719560193

----------


## AntRobertson

"Cowering clown in a bunker"

 :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> Check out this rant


Rappaport - brilliant

----------


## misskit

*Large truck drives through crowd of protesters in Minneapolis*

A large truck was seen driving at full speed into a crowd of protesters Sunday on a bridge in Minneapolis, sending people running for safety.


The Minnesota Department of Public Safety called it "very disturbing actions by a truck driver on I-35W, inciting a crowd of peaceful demonstrators."


The truck driver was injured and is under arrest, the department said. It doesnt appear any protesters were hit by the truck, according to the department.


The truck was swarmed and video from the scene showed someone on the hood as it moved.

MORE Large truck drives through crowd of protesters in Minneapolis

----------


## raycarey

^
this guy's name will eventually be released....does anyone doubt his social media is loaded with MAGAt shit?

IMO they should charge him with attempted murder.

----------


## English Noodles

The investigation is complete. Turns out he died of Covid19.

Everyone can go home now.

----------


## bsnub

> The investigation is complete. Turns out he died of Covid19.
> 
> Everyone can go home now.


We all wish.




> this guy's name will eventually be  released....does anyone doubt his social media is loaded with MAGAt  shit?


Nice thing was that he got the shit kicked out of him. The crowed was gracious they did not really fuck him up he went to the hospital with non life threatening injuries.

----------


## HuangLao

> The investigation is complete. Turns out he died of Covid19.
> 
> Everyone can go home now.



Damn....they're good at what they do.

----------


## misskit

*Bogdan Vechirko Accused of Driving Tanker Truck Through Minneapolis Crowd*

Bogdan Vechirko has been named as the truck driver accused of driving a tanker truck through a crowd of protesters in Minneapolis, Minnesota on the I-35W bridge. No protesters were injured.

Jail records for Hennepin County show that Bogdan Vechirko is 35 years old and was taken into custody at 8:58 p.m. on May 31. His address is given as Otsego, Minnesota. Campaign finance records, which you can see later in this article, show that he has donated money to support Donald Trump and the Republican National Committee. 

MORE Bogdan Vechirko: Truck Driver Accused of Driving Into Crowd | Heavy.com

----------


## bsnub

> Jail records for Hennepin County show that Bogdan Vechirko is 35 years  old and was taken into custody at 8:58 p.m. on May 31. His address is  given as Otsego, Minnesota. Campaign finance records, which you can see  later in this article, show that he has donated money to support Donald  Trump and the Republican National Committee.


Pop goes the weasel.

Bogdan Vechirko: Truck Driver Accused of Driving Into Crowd | Heavy.com

----------


## Klondyke

> *Bogdan Vechirko Accused of Driving Tanker Truck Through Minneapolis Crowd*
> 
> ... he has donated money to support Donald Trump and the Republican National Committee. 
> 
> MORE Bogdan Vechirko: Truck Driver Accused of Driving Into Crowd | Heavy.com



Damned Trump...

----------


## misskit

Damed Russians!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

^Anyway, all the police violence is surely an isolated case. Wondering what the people want to achieve? After all, everybody knows the broad population is well cared for, as in no other country...

----------


## bsnub

> Anyway, all the police violence is surely an isolated case. Wondering what the people want to achieve? After all, everybody knows the broad population is well cared for, as in no other country...


WTF? How am I to understand this?

----------


## Cujo

> We all wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thing was that he got the shit kicked out of him. The crowed was gracious they did not really fuck him up he went to the hospital with non life threatening injuries.


Turns out he wasn't aware the road was closed and crawling with people. He was cruising along and suddenly come across that mob.
Apparently he did a good job stopping without Jack knifing. According to a report I saw on YouTube.

----------


## bsnub

^ 

Fake

I stand corrected...

----------


## Dillinger

The wanky mod has taken it down :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> The new mod has taken it down


Not my post.

----------


## Cujo

> Turns out he wasn't aware the road was closed and crawling with people. He was cruising along and suddenly come across that mob.
> Apparently he did a good job stopping without Jack knifing. According to a report I saw on YouTube.


Snubles redded me and called me a racist for this post.
Am I missing something ?

----------


## helge

> Am I missing something ?


No
 :Smile: 

...

----------


## helge

> Large truck drives through crowd


Some euro muslims are pissed off right now

Copyright infringement if I ever saw one

----------


## panama hat

> WTF? How am I to understand this?


You're not, it's just another badly translated Klondyke brainfart

----------


## sabang

Vlad's Army has come to save the day. I wonder what might have happened if a black lorry driver had driven a petrol tanker into a group of white protesters? In Lynchburg TN.

----------


## panama hat

> I wonder what might have happened if a black lorry driver had driven a petrol tanker into a group of white protesters? In Lynchburg TN.


Your answer is in your question

----------


## Saint Willy

It was a rhetorical quesiton.

----------


## panama hat

Yea, duuuuuhhhhh - sezzz u


(being the adult and showing Pickel how it's done)

----------


## Cujo

He's threatening to call in the “heavily armed” military now.

----------


## misskit

He can only call them into DC because its not a state. Individual governors have to ask for any military to be sent to their states.

----------


## AntRobertson

It's a coward and man-child playing at being tough.

----------


## panama hat

> He's threatening to call in the “heavily armed” military now.


So, he skipped the unarmed and lightly-armed military and went straight to the 'heavily armed' ones.  

What a man . . . served in the military, received numerous citations for bravery . . . Oh, hang on . . .

----------


## sabang

I think the clowns ego was stung when it was revealed he scuttled to the WH bunker yesterday.

----------


## aging one

....

----------


## pickel

Best thing I've seen since this began. Well worth a watch, you'll be glad you did.

I don't know how to embed YouTube links so click on it to open if it doesn't work.

Black FBI agent arrested by white police officers, see what happens at the end.

----------


## AntRobertson

The look on their faces when they clocked the ID.  :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

*Sanders says 'ultra-rich' have been ‘looting’ for 40 years, amid looting of businesses and banks*
Destruction to businesses, retailers and banks has been reported in major cities including NYC, D.C., Philadelphia, Boston, Oakland and Phoenix

As looters target corporations and banks in protest across the county, Sen. Bernie Sanders, a former Democratic presidential candidate, says "ultra-rich" individuals have been "looting" in America for 40 years.

"The richest 400 Americans sit on $3 trillion – the size of the entire UK economy," Sanders, a Vermont Independent who caucuses with Senate Democrats, tweeted Sunday. "The billionaire class now pays a lower tax rate than people living paycheck to paycheck. The looting of America has been going on for over 40 years – and the culprits are the ultra-rich."

Sanders has not denounced the actions of the violent protestors, who have set fires in cities and looted large retailers such as Target and banks including Chase.

In New York City, looters smashed the windows of luxury retailers and loaded merchandise into vehicles on Sunday. In Washington D.C., businesses in Georgetown and other areas were looted. 

The congressional office for Sanders, a democratic socialist, did not respond to an immediate request for comment Monday.

Like Sanders, Sen. Elizabeth Warren was a 2020 Democrat president candidate who often criticizes millionaires, billionaires and corporations as contributors to income inequality in the U.S.

Warren hasn't addressed the six straight nights of riots and looting in U.S. cities, sparked by the death of George Floyd, who died May 29 after being arrested by Minneapolis police.

Boston, in Warren's home state of Massachusetts, is one of the cities that has seen violent protests including looting and vehicles set on fire. Her office also did not respond to a request for comment before publication.

Sanders says 'ultra-rich' have been ‘looting’ for 40 years, amid looting of businesses and banks | Just The News

----------


## Cujo

I'm waiting for bubba and his boys in cammo carrying AR15s to arrive in pickup trucks to sort out these coloured commies like they said they would but I reckon they're cowering in cabins in the woods.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Best thing I've seen since this began. Well worth a watch, you'll be glad you did.
> 
> I don't know how to embed YouTube links so click on it to open if it doesn't work.
> 
> Black FBI agent arrested by white police officers, see what happens at the end.


When baldy orange cunto sees that he'll be whinging about the guy swearing at them.

----------


## Cujo

Bishop outraged that Trump uses Church and sacred symbols for photo op after sanctioning violence against peaceful protesters.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Authorities in Minnesota said on Monday that George Floyd's death was a homicide that occurred while he was being restrained by law enforcement.

In an autopsy, the Hennepin County Medical Examiner listed Floyd's cause of death as a "cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint, and neck compression."

The autopsy listed other "significant" conditions, including hypertensive heart disease, fentanyl intoxication and recent methamphetamine use.

The document's release came hours after pathologists hired by Floyds' family concluded that he died after blood and air flow was cut off to his brain, causing him to die by mechanical asphyxia.That autopsy, conducted by Dr. Michael Baden, the former chief medical examiner of New York City, found that he had no underlying medical problems that caused or contributed to his death.

"He was in good health," Baden said.

George Floyd death ruled homicide by medical examiner - AOL

----------


## Latindancer

*Australian journalists bashed on camera as police clear George Floyd protesters outside White House.*Australian journalists assaulted as police clear George Floyd protesters outside White House - ABC News

----------


## sabang

It beggars belief that the other three Police officers present have not been charged with anything.

This is interesting-

*‘They’re gonna blame us’: Viral videos show black people urging white protesters not to get violent*

*As chaos continues to unfold in America, black protesters are expressing fear that their white counterparts are putting them at risk.

*
As thousands of Americans flood the streets to protest George Floyd’s death, many black protesters have expressed concerns that white protesters are putting them at risk.
Black protesters have responded to white protesters defacing property on social media.
One viral video depicts a white woman writing “Black Lives Matter” in spray paint on a Starbucks.
A black woman filmed the incident, and tells the white woman to stop, saying police officers and the wider public will blame it on black people.

..... In a similar video, taken in Oakland California, a crowd of people who appear to be mostly white smash the windows of a restaurant while a black woman holding a megaphone begs them to stop.

.... Yesterday on social media, footage emerged of a citizen damaging property during a protest being removed from the area.
In the footage, peaceful protesters could be seen surrounding a hooded demonstrator wearing a backpack, who was attempting to smash public property.
The person was lifted up and handed over to police, with one protester shouting, “Get the white people!” as they are removed.
The crowd could be heard cheering as the hooded protester was handed over to police.


Full Article- George Floyd protests: Protesters urge nonviolence in viral videos

----------


## HuangLao

Kinda interesting how some traditionalists associate open freedom and democracy with hard line Christianity and militarism. 

Not challenged nor questioned by most. 
Subliminally accepted, as such a conditioning is written in their DNA as well. 

Bit odd and disconnected.

----------


## bsnub



----------


## misskit

*Twitter suspends fake antifa account run by white supremacists*

Twitter has suspended a fake "antifa" profile on its platform, which the tech giant says was linked to the white nationalist group Identity Evropa, for making posts inciting violence during ongoing protests in the United States, according to US reports.


The recently created account, @ANTIFA_US, issued tweets calling for violence and rioting. "Tonight's the night, Comrades," the account tweeted. "Tonight we say ‘F--- The City' and we move into residential areas… the white hoods… and we take what's ours ..." 
The post ended with #BlackLivesMatter and #F***America, and the profile's photo included the antifa logo.

MORE Twitter suspends fake antifa account run by white supremacists | News | DW | 02.06.2020

----------


## bsnub

> Twitter suspends fake antifa account run by white supremacists


Surprise surprise. These are Trumps very fine people. Antifa is a decentralized organization with no central leadership. It is anarchist in its foundation. Antifa exists for one reason. To combat white supremacists and Nazi's so no surprise that the orange moron would brand them as terrorists.

----------


## misskit

*Fringe groups point finger back at Trump, Democrats*

Extremist movements on the left and right are pushing back at claims by President Donald Trump and others — including some Democrats — that their members are primarily to blame for the violent unrest convulsing the country in recent days.

In interviews with POLITICO, followers of both the far-left Antifa and the far-right Boogaloo Bois — diffuse, mostly white, movements without any clear hierarchy or central organization — pointed their fingers back at government officials and expressed their support for black protest leaders.

"This is really just one more attempt from the Trump administration to distract from real problems," said “David,” a spokesman for Rose City Antifa of Portland, Ore., who offered only a pseudonym in responding to statements from President Donald Trump and administration officials blaming the movement for the outbreak of violence.

Patrick Fairbairn, an administrator of several Boogaloo Facebook groups, said most people affiliated with the movement were showing up at at sites of unrest to protect protesters, and he offered praise for Black Lives Matter.


"If they haven’t been heard and they need to be heard, they’ve got to do it their way," said Fairbairn, who identified himself as 23-year-old electrician. "The worst thing is to have this artificial separation between the people."


On Friday, another far-right group, Oath Keepers, which is affiliated with the militia movement, condemned Trump’s statement that “when looting starts, the shooting starts.”

MORE. Fringe groups point finger back at Trump, Democrats - POLITICO

----------


## Cujo

Shit is out of control.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1267641851215036416

----------


## Neverna

^ FFS. Those cops don't have a fucking clue.

----------


## Cujo

oops,DP, solly

----------


## Norton

> Those cops don't have a fucking clue.


I don't either. Nor do the majority in the US. Until we do get a clue nothing will change. We will get recurring same, same but different. Blacklash.

Mr. Backlash, Mr. Backlash
Just who do think I am
You raise my taxes, freeze my wages
And send my son to vietnam
You give me second class houses
And second class schools


Do you think that all the colored folks
Are just second class fools
Mr. Backlash, I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues


When I try to find a job
To earn a little cash
All you got to offer
Is your mean old white backlash


But the world is big
Big and bright and round
And it's full of folks like me
Who are black, yellow, beige and brown

Mr. Backlash, I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues
Mr. Backlash, Mr. Backlash
Just what do you think I got to lose

I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues
You're the one will have the blues
Not me, just wait and see

Langston Hughes / Nina Simone

Nina Simone, may she rest in peace, was one of my heroes back in the day.

If your interested, Google, Blacklash Blues Nina Simone and watch her in action.

----------


## misskit

Interesting compilation of riot videos from BET.

White Extremists Terrorize and Loot: 14 Videos of Destruction Black People Will Be Blamed For | BET

----------


## cyrille

^ 

"I can only hope that this person isn't stealing, and that maybe she's an employee."

 :smiley laughing: 

https://twitter.com/fadumofiasco/sta...39984457523200

----------


## misskit

There’s a few. The third one is good, where the woman threatens to smack around the occupants of a car who were passing out bricks to black people. She gives them hell.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mayhem.

Las Vegas Cop on Life Support After Being Shot in the Head by Rioter – Summit News

----------


## English Noodles

> Mayhem.
> 
> Las Vegas Cop on Life Support After Being Shot in the Head by Rioter – Summit News


Such peaceful protest.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Best thing I've seen since this began. Well worth a watch, you'll be glad you did.
> 
> I don't know how to embed YouTube links so click on it to open if it doesn't work.
> 
> Black FBI agent arrested by white police officers, see what happens at the end.


FAKE ! Not an FBI agent.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Saw a video of these people. Civilians with machine guns, scary those rednecks.

*Armed Patriots patrol Coeur dAlene*

Coeur d'Alene Press

----------


## Norton

> Armed ‘Patriots’ patrol Coeur d’Alene


Wonder if these "Patriot's" suffer from bone spurs?

----------


## Saint Willy

> Best thing I've seen since this began. Well worth a watch, you'll be glad you did.
> 
> I don't know how to embed YouTube links so click on it to open if it doesn't work.
> 
> Black FBI agent arrested by white police officers, see what happens at the end.





> 





*29. The context in which this video is being shared is misleading. There's no indication that the man being arrested is an FBI agent. The poster of one of the earliest versions of the video also said it was filmed a year ago.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/janelytvynenko/hoax-misleading-claims-george-floyd-protests*

----------


## panama hat

^ Doesn't disprove it, though

----------


## Saint Willy

This quote, while not proof itself, should give one pause. 




> The poster of one of the earliest versions of the video also said it was filmed a year ago.

----------


## panama hat

In this day of 'fake news' and simple lies embedded as reality . . . who knows

----------


## misskit

*American carnage*

The list of victims has swiftly grown since George Floyd died in police custody just eight days ago.


The big picture: Protests against police brutality have turned into a showcase of police brutality, with tear gas and rubber bullets deployed against crowds. The police have the arsenals at their disposal, but we're also seeing law enforcement officers becoming targets.


The AP reports the wounded toll is in the dozens from vehicles plowing into crowds, police officers suffering head injuries and broken bones, and protesters ending up in emergency rooms.


Police officers have also been shot in St. Louis and Las Vegas, CNN reports.


Among those killed across the U.S. since Floyd's death:


David McAtee, 53, shot by law enforcement in Louisville, Kentucky. None of the officers had body cameras activated at the time. Police claimed on Tuesday that it appears McAtee fired first, citing new surveillance video footage.


David Patrick Underwood, 53, shot while on duty as law enforcement in Oakland, California. The FBI hasn't announced a motive in his death.


Chris Beaty, 38, shot in Indianapolis, Indiana. Police haven't confirmed whether it was related to the protests.


Calvin L. Horton Jr., 43, shot outside a pawn shop in Minneapolis, Minnesota. The owner was booked but has yet to be charged.


James Scurlock, 22, shot by a bar owner after an altercation in Omaha, Nebraska. Local authorities won't press charges, saying it was self-defense.


Italia Kelly, 22, shot when trying to get into a friend's car while leaving a protest in Davenport, Iowa.



The bottom line: Untold others have injuries ranging from bruises to potential coronavirus exposure to the aftereffects of tear gas.
American carnage in the wake of George Floyd'&#39;'s death - Axios

----------


## bsnub

> Doesn't disprove it, though


Fully debunked here...




> Various posts on social media concluded the man was secretly an FBI  agent. However, the Rochester (MN) Police Department confirmed to  Reuters via email that, “Contrary to social media rumors, the individual  was not a Federal Bureau of Investigations (FBI) agent.” The department  said: “During the brief detention, identification was located showing  he was not the individual the officers knew had a warrant.  The  individual was immediately released.“ Rochester Police also confirmed  that the incident took place on June 1, 2019. A press release from the  RPD on the exchange is visible  here  .




Fact check: Man detained in Rochester, Minnesota is not an FBI agent - Reuters

----------


## HuangLao

Imagine this collective uproar and protests when the U.S. engages in another one of it's unnecessary foreign interventions - expanding the empire. 

Tragically, these things would never come about. 
Priorities.


American tend to miss the big picture or any picture, for that matter.

----------


## Klondyke

Yawn... Quite boring topic  - unlike currently on all TV stations.... 

And not so outrageous here as the plight of Uighurs, Tibetans, HK, you name it...

----------


## Cujo

Regarding the 'FBI' agent.
As soon as they saw his ID they realised they'd fucked up so he was obviously someone in authority. Also he talked about writing a report so maybe a cop. Either way same result.

----------


## bowie

A few comments concerning this thread: 1) although the underlying premise is cop bias against minorities, cops are bias against any civilian, black, brown, red, yellow and white - bias against all colors less blue. 2) there are many cops who are good and go out of their way to police their brothers in uniform, holding them to a higher standard - the uniform is judged and more harshly judged by those in uniform, 3) we cannot stereotype the uniform as biased against minorities, the police deserve the same non-prejudicial treatment that the minorities deserve. 

Now that being said, how do you fix the problem:
a) legislation allowing civil suits against the cops ain't going to do squat, the PBA and FOP will demand states and municipalities procure insurance to protect the BIB against any judgement. So, meaningless legislation will be passed so the politicians can say "See we did our job". 
b) Why the F*ck can the police turn off their body cams. Why? What is wrong with this picture? Their is no good cop out there that will turn off their body cam. It is a protective device that can only help them. I cannot think of a situation that would warrant or justify a police officer shutting off their body cam. Back to the Question - Why can they turn them off? Why aren't they issued body cams that are always on? That cannot be turned off? Then, in the event of a situation without no film footage we would know where the guilt lies. 
c) We have IAD to police the police. How does a "bad cop" such as this slip through the cracks? Do not cops go through a psych analysis to catch this type of behavior prone individual before an incident such as this occurs? Now, along the lines of the FBI agent incident, why is their not a "bait car" team out their checking up on, and looking for, bad cops? If such a team, there would have to be quite a few, roamed the inner cities, I figure rogue cops would think twice, although maybe not. 

Now, I have witnessed bad cop on non-minority interactions - the color of skin or ethnicity may, in fact, cause predisposition in how a cop views a situation. But, I do believe that the majority of cops are good or reasonable. A case of a few bad apples. But, what is the solution?, and, how do you go about cleaning up the few bad apples?

The question isn't does a problem exist, The Question Is "How Do You Fix The Problem?"

----------


## pickel

I looked at the date of the video and thought it was new. It's still relevant though because it's about police harrassment of blacks, regardless of whether or not they are FBI agents.

----------


## cyrille

Clearly recruitment and monitoring needs to be more rigorous.

I'll bet the (non-racist) colleagues of that cop who triggered this whole situation reacted with something like "What a surprise!" and rolling their eyes.

The answers are not that complicated, so one has to question the will.

Beyond that...few people like being lectured by foreigners. Take Piers Morgan.

Pleeeease!  :Wink:

----------


## bowie

> It's still relevant


It is very relevant and a potential step in making some progress about this issue - as in a post above - a "bait car" type reverse string scenario may provide good results in making the bad or questionable cop think twice.

----------


## panama hat

> Yawn... Quite boring topic - unlike currently on all TV stations....
> 
> And not so outrageous here as the plight of Uighurs, Tibetans, HK, you name it...


Boring yet you constantly post on it . . . what does that make you?  As for Uighurs, Tibetans etc... start a thread, many already have or are you too thick or hypocritical to acknowledge that again?
You can continue filling them with your China and Russia-apologist crap

----------


## bowie

> few people like being lectured by foreigners.


Yes, and the boys in blue are no exception. Yet they seem to hold a very negative view towards their fellow boys in blue who get caught, and a very negative view concerning IAD who they believe overstep their bounds are are to by-the-book and provide no flexibility. As far as IAD is concerned they, the BIB will hedge their answers to IAD investigations. There is a lot of protect the badge and fellow officers among the BIB.

i.e. Unless you have served you cannot know what it is like attitude.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you were the Police Commissioner of city/state/municipality, what steps would you implement, or actions would you take, to prevent a situation such as Martin, Gavin, Floyd or any of the other mentioned in this thread from occurring "on your watch?"


Trayvon Martin wasn't shot by a cop. He was shot by some curtain-twitching fat wanker with a tiny penis and the obligatory compensatory gun, who started a fight he lost and decided to shoot instead.

It's not just the police, it's the whole judicial system.

The disproportionate percentage of blacks in jail may to an extent be a result of them being in a significantly poorer social demographic.

But Blacks in US courts generally receive significantly worse sentences for the same offence than whites, and that is down to the system.

The whole justice system is systemically racist.

If you are black, you are more likely to be stopped by the police, more likely to be searched by the police, more likely to be arrested by the police, more likely to be charged by prosecuters, and will likely receive a longer sentence than white people.

Oh, and it's a shitload more likely that the cops will kill you.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Trayvon Martin wasn't shot by a cop. He was shot by some curtain-twitching fat wanker with a tiny penis and the obligatory compensatory gun, who started a fight he lost and decided to shoot instead.
> 
> It's not just the police, it's the whole judicial system.
> 
> The disproportionate percentage of blacks in jail may to an extent be a result of them being in a significantly poorer social demographic.
> 
> But Blacks in US courts generally receive significantly worse sentences for the same offence than whites, and that is down to the system.
> 
> The whole justice system is systemically racist.
> ...


That.

And it extends to society as a whole also.

It’s not just limited to some arbitrary focus and grounds for discussion or what someone who isn’t impacted by it sees.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> ^ Doesn't disprove it, though


Ohh common P.H.

If this guy would have been an F.B.I. agent, then he handled the situation just as unprofessional as the cops did. I would say even worse! Because he is supposedly higher educated and better trained.
By the way, when a policeman ask me to ID myself I thank him for doing his job and being concerned.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Regarding the 'FBI' agent.
> As soon as they saw his ID they realised they'd fucked up so he was obviously someone in authority. Also he talked about writing a report so maybe a cop. Either way same result.


...or maybe not the person they where looking for?

----------


## pickel

> By the way, when a policeman ask me to ID myself I thank him for doing his job and being concerned.


Would you consider that to be a German trait?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Would you consider that to be a German trait?


Do you lock your doors at night ?

----------


## panama hat

> If this guy would have been an F.B.I. agent, then he handled the situation just as unprofessional as the cops did. I would say even worse! Because he is supposedly higher educated and better trained.


Of course.  I was referring to the vid being real and timely




> By the way, when a policeman ask me to ID myself I thank him for doing his job and being concerned.





> Would you consider that to be a German trait?


It's a normal 'trait'.  Why wouldn't you show him your ID?

----------


## misskit

*'No way I was staying home': Trump's response leads more protesters to White House*


Protesters ignored Tuesday's 7 p.m. curfew and a large group took a knee a day after they were forcefully removed to clear a path for President Donald Trump.

WASHINGTON — A massive crowd of protesters ignored the Washington curfew and gathered outside the White House on Tuesday, a day after U.S. Park Police, the Secret Service, the National Guard and other federal law enforcement agencies forcefully and dramatically cleared the area of demonstrators to allow President Donald Trump to visit a riot-damaged church across the street.


The show of force didn't stop thousands of demonstrators from gathering to protest the death of George Floyd and police brutality Tuesday, with some telling NBC News that they were motivated to join the protests because of the government's response.


"It ignited a fire in us," Alondra Pacheco, 20, said of the spectacle Monday, when law enforcement came "at peaceful people just so he could walk across the street."


Pacheco had been out to the protests over the weekend, but another woman from Washington said she was joining the protests for the first time.


"I've been giving what money I can to groups but after what he did — deploying the military against Americans — there was just no way I was staying home. He just really came for Americans," said the woman, who asked not to be identified because she was recently furloughed because of the coronavirus and didn't want to negatively affect her employment prospects.

A large group across the street from the White House took a knee at 7 p.m. ET, when the curfew went into effect, and announced that they weren't going anywhere, chanting, "F--- your curfew." They also chanted "Vote him out" and "Who do you protect?"


More protesters appeared to be out than on Monday. Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., and her husband were seen in the crowd around 6:30 p.m., the same time federal forces had started using flash-bang grenades, pepper balls and physical force to clear the streets Monday.


MORE '&#39;'No way I was staying home'&#39;': Trump'&#39;'s response leads more protesters to White House

----------


## misskit

^VIDEOTear gas used to disperse protesters at Washington'&#39;'s Lafayette Park

----------


## pickel

> It's a normal 'trait'. Why wouldn't you show him your ID?


Because unless your being arrested, it's none of their fucking business.

"Papers please, may I see your papers." Say that in a German accent and you might get the point I was trying to make.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well what do you know... it seems even Republicans are getting a bit fucking tired of it... or scared of re-electing a fucking prick that could make things worse.




> Controversial US Congressman Steve King, who has been criticised for a string of remarks on race and immigration, lost his bid to secure a 10th term in office on Tuesday.
> 
> The Republican has held his Iowa seat since 2002, but was beaten to the party's nomination in a primary vote by state senator Randy Feenstra.
> 
> It comes amid mass protests in the US against racism and police brutality.
> 
> They follow the death in police custody of unarmed black man George Floyd.
> 
> Last year Mr King was stripped of his House committee seats after questioning why terms like "white supremacy" were offensive.
> ...


Steve King: Controversial Iowa Republican loses re-election bid - BBC News

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Because unless your being arrested, it's none of their fucking business.
> 
> "Papers please, may I see your papers." Say that in a German accent and you might get the point I was trying to make.


Is your point racist? 
Most countries ask you at their borders and their policemen inside their country without a German accent.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Have you ever left your country?
Why do people have no problem showing their ID to a policemen when visiting another country?

----------


## deeks

Cop asks for id ask why.    Think about it, you call the the cops, I had some guy in my back yard coming up to the door and when i approached him he took off over the fence he was a black guy about 6 foot 2 thin dressed in a red top and grey sweatpants, so the cops driving around see someone matching, he says im a teacher, ive been here all day at this day care center with the kids running up to the cops, or the guy that takes off running and a chase starts, ?????????????????????

----------


## deeks

> Because unless your being arrested, it's none of their fucking business.
> 
> "Papers please, may I see your papers." Say that in a German accent and you might get the point I was trying to make.


So you have just been robbed on a night out while getting into your car, you tell the cops it was two guys one was short and stocky and the other was tall and thin, the cops on patrol see two guys matching your description and ask them for id, they say "vee urr vnot int germany" so the cops say "ok"

----------


## beachbound

All four cops have been charged, and they changed the initial 3rd degree murder, to 2nd degree.

CNN International - Breaking News, US News, World News and Video

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## misskit

*Antifa? Boogaloo? Who are the extremists blamed for stirring up trouble at protests and what are their goals?

*Former Dallas FBI chief says groups likely using demonstrations to raise their profile
Antifa? Boogaloo? Who are the extremists blamed for stirring up trouble at protests and what are their goals?

----------


## pickel

> Is your point racist? 
> Most countries ask you at their borders and their policemen inside their country without a German accent. 
> Have you ever left your country?
> Why do people have no problem showing their ID to a policemen when visiting another country?


But we're not talking about border guards are we.

----------


## panama hat

> Because unless your being arrested, it's none of their fucking business.


It is, actually, their business.  Not every country is like the US where the cops are known to profile and harass . . . 




> "Papers please, may I see your papers." Say that in a German accent and you might get the point I was trying to make.


Oh, I 'got the point'.  You were making a bigoted remark that harks back to whatever WWII shows you used to watch on tv.  You now use that stereotype to make a point about police checking your id.




> But we're not talking about border guards are we.


Herman wrote:. 



> Most countries ask you at their borders *and their policemen inside their country*





> *Why do people have no problem showing their ID to a policemen when visiting another country?*


Cherry-picking from quotes, Pickel.  

In many countries you are required to show your id when asked, hardly a German or police-state thing.

----------


## Latindancer

*Trump Justice Department Killed Police Reform Programs That Could Have Helped Minneapolis*

Trump Justice Department Killed Police Reform Programs That Could Have Helped Minneapolis

----------


## Saint Willy

of course they did.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

Seems Mr Floyd had quite an interesting and violent past.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Seems Mr Floyd had quite an interesting and violent past.


uha? 

And what does that have to do with anything?

----------


## English Noodles

> And what does that have to do with anything?


Are you not interested in his life?

----------


## Saint Willy

> Are you not interested in his life?


Why would I be? 

The only relevant part of his life to this thread or discussion was his last 8 minutes.

----------


## pickel

> Seems Mr Floyd had quite an interesting and violent past.


So did the cop. Eighteen previous IA investigations.

Ironically, they used to work security at the same bar. The bar owner said the cop was always afraid, and quick to pull out the pepper spray.

----------


## English Noodles

> Why would I be?


Oh I see. You have no interest in the man, the person, his dreams and aspirations, his successes and his short comings, you just see his life as that few minutes when he was on the ground with a knee on his neck. Got it.

----------


## Chittychangchang



----------


## panama hat

I guess EN is saying that having had an interesting past makes it acceptable for a cop to murder him.  

Does having had a drug-filled present and past apply for the same treatment?

----------


## English Noodles

> So did the cop. Eighteen previous IA investigations.
> 
> Ironically, they used to work security at the same bar. The bar owner said the cop was always afraid, and quick to pull out the pepper spray.


All irrelevant to KW.

----------


## panama hat

> All irrelevant to KW.


Why should it be relevant to him?  What is relevant is the murder.  Why is that irrelevant to you?

----------


## English Noodles

> I guess EN is saying that having had an interesting past makes it acceptable for a cop to murder him.


You guess wrong as usual.




> Does having had a drug-filled present and past apply for the same treatment?


No idea, I'm randomly drug tested on regular basis for work purposes so I don't have a chance to find out, let me know if you do.

----------


## Saint Willy

Nice try, but weak troll, Noodles.

----------


## panama hat

> I'm randomly drug tested on regular basis


Of course you are

----------


## English Noodles

> Of course you are


Obviously.

----------


## pickel

> It is, actually, their business. Not every country is like the US where the cops are known to profile and harass . . .


I'm sure the Maoris would disagree with you.




> Cherry-picking from quotes, Pickel.


Nonsense, you misread it. 




> In many countries you are required to show your id when asked, hardly a German or police-state thing.


So it's bad if your black, but okay if you're white? It's bad both ways, and it's still none of their business if your not committing a crime.

----------


## misskit

More about the brick planted around the protests...

*White House Deletes Tweet Claiming Jewish Center's Security Barrier Is Actually an Antifa Setup*

The official White House Twitter account circulated a video on Wednesday afternoon falsely claiming antifa had placed bricks and stones on sidewalks to incite violence amid widespread protests over the death of George Floyd. The video, which has since been deleted, was actually of a year-old security barrier outside a Jewish community center in Los Angeles meant to protect against anti-Semitic car attacks. The Chabad of Sherman Oaks took to Facebook earlier this week to debunk conspiracy theories surrounding its anti-ramming security barriers and announce that the barriers would be temporarily removed to alleviate peoples concerns that they could be used in protests.

https://twitter.com/ddale8/status/12...n-antifa-setup

https://www.thedailybeast.com/white-...n-antifa-setup

----------


## panama hat

> I'm sure the Maoris would disagree with you.


No idea, it doesn't happen here as far as I am aware.




> Nonsense, you misread it.


Sorry.




> So it's bad if your black, but okay if you're white? It's bad both ways, and it's still none of their business if your not committing a crime.


Why would you think that's what I meant?  You say it's none of their business, but it is legally their business.

----------


## tomcat

What to do if you're thinking of joining demonstrations in the US:

----------


## HuangLao

Remember: Suspected when black or brown or whatever.
Been of the unwritten nature forever. 
Club code.

----------


## Norton

Back to a kinder gentler time. Ronnie n Ray in the house of the good ole boys did well.
Perhaps we would all be better off blind.

----------


## misskit

*Prosecutors: 3 men plotted to terrorize Vegas protests

*LAS VEGAS (AP) — Three Nevada men with ties to a loose movement of right-wing extremists advocating the overthrow of the U.S. government have been arrested on terrorism-related charges in what authorities say was a conspiracy to spark violence during recent protests in Las Vegas.


Federal prosecutors say the three white men with U.S. military experience are accused of conspiring to carry out a plan that began in April in conjunction with protests to reopen businesses closed because of the coronavirus and later sought to capitalize on protests over the death of George Floyd, a black man who died in Minneapolis after a white officer pressed his knee into his neck for several minutes even after he stopped moving and pleading for air.


The three men were arrested Saturday on the way to a protest in downtown Las Vegas after filling gas cans at a parking lot and making Molotov cocktails in glass bottles, according to a copy of the criminal complaint obtained by The Associated Press.


“People have a right to peacefully protest. These men are agitators and instigators. Their point was to hijack the protests into violence,” Nicholas Trutanich, U.S. attorney in Nevada, told AP. He referred to what he called “real and legitimate outrage” over Floyd’s death.


The complaint filed in U.S. District Court in Las Vegas on Wednesday said they self-identified as part of the “boogaloo” movement, which U.S. prosecutors said in the document is “a term used by extremists to signify coming civil war and/or fall of civilization.”


Stephen T. Parshall, 35, Andrew T. Lynam Jr., 23, and William L. Loomis, 40, were being held on $1 million bond each in the Clark County jail Wednesday, according to court records.

Each currently faces two federal charges — conspiracy to damage and destroy by fire and explosive, and possession of unregistered firearms. In state court, they’ve been accused of felony conspiracy, terrorism and explosives possession.


Attorney Monte Levy, representing Loomis, declined to comment about the state case and did not immediately respond to a question about whether she’ll represent Loomis in federal court.


A deputy public defender representing Parshall declined to comment and an attorney appointed to represent Lynam did not immediately respond to messages.


The complaint said Lynam is an Army reservist, with Parshall formerly enlisted in the Navy and Loomis formerly enlisted in the Air Force.


A confidential informant met Lynam and Parshall at an early April rally in Las Vegas calling for the reopening of the state’s economy, the federal complaint said. The men were carrying firearms and during the rally, Lynam said the group “was not for joking around and that it was for people who wanted to violently overthrow the United States government,” according to the complaint.


The informant said that during a May 27 meeting, Parshall and Loomis “discussed causing an incident to incite chaos and possibly a riot, in response to the death of a suspect (referring to George Floyd) in police custody in Minneapolis.”

“Loomis stated he wanted to target a power substation and wanted to throw a type of ‘firebomb’ or incendiary to cause destruction,” the complaint said.


However, on May 28, Lynam instructed the group to observe the riots occurring throughout the country and use that momentum as a driving force to possibly take action against the Lake Mead Fee Station, federal land north of the Hoover Dam, on May 30.


The informant stated that Parshall and Loomis’ “idea behind the explosion was to hopefully create civil unrest and rioting throughout Las Vegas.”

“They wanted to use the momentum of the George Floyd death in police custody in the city of Minneapolis to hopefully stir enough confusion and excitement, that others see the explosions and police presence and begin to riot in the streets out of anger,” the complaint said.


On May 28, FBI agents observed Parshall buy fireworks at Moapa Paiute Travel Plaza. The next day Parshall indicated to the informant that he had glass bottles, rags and gasoline Molotov cocktails, the complaint said.


On May 30, all three and the informant agreed to take part in the Black Lives Matter protest in downtown Las Vegas, the complaint said.






The anti-government “boogaloo” movement is a loose network of gun enthusiasts who often express support for overthrowing the U.S. government. Its name, a reference to a 1984 movie sequel called “Breakin’ 2: Electric Boogaloo,” is a code word for a second civil war.


The movement is rooted in online meme culture, but the coronavirus pandemic has become a catalyst for real-world activity. Many “boogaloo” followers have shown up at COVID-19 lockdown protests armed with rifles and wearing tactical vests over Hawaiian shirts and leis, a nod to the “big luau” derivation of the movement’s name.


While some “boogaloo” promoters insist they aren’t genuinely advocating for violence, law-enforcement officials say they have foiled bombing and shooting plots by people who have connections to the movement or at least used its terminology.

MORE Prosecutors: 3 men plotted to terrorize Vegas protests | The Seattle Times

----------


## tomcat

> The anti-government “boogaloo” movement is a loose network of gun enthusiasts who often express support for overthrowing the U.S. government. Its name, a reference to a 1984 movie sequel called “Breakin’ 2: Electric Boogaloo,” is a code word for a second civil war.
> 
> 
> The movement is rooted in online meme culture, but the coronavirus pandemic has become a catalyst for real-world activity. Many “boogaloo” followers have shown up at COVID-19 lockdown protests armed with rifles and wearing tactical vests over Hawaiian shirts and leis, a nod to the “big luau” derivation of the movement’s name.


...more Bubba-fied nonsense...

----------


## misskit

Hope this kid sues the pants off Trump.


*Ohio man denies Trump tweet that he's an 'anarchist' after video goes viral
*
Nathan Caraway is denying what some on social media have said is proof that an "anarchist" paid off young people to sow dissent at a protest.

Ohio man denies Trump tweet that he'''s an '''anarchist''' after video goes viral

----------


## jabir

Used to be in the old days a fine line between centre-right and centre-left, while the major parties fought for that middle ground. But now in our surreal world that fine line separates far-right and far-left with the centre up for grabs by whoever wants it; but they have to find it first. Maybe the illusion was the old centre-line, not the new one, but either way it says powerful forces want them to stay that way. Bollix I wouldn't bother reading that so early in the day.

Anyway I haven't been following the riots, but the one thing they are not is spontaneous; definitely organised, probably by both sets of extremists, and almost certainly one of several different modes planned by higher ups months ago just waiting for an opportunity to launch. Like it or not many Americans on both wings hate America and want to see it fail, while many are out there trying to make it happen.

Meanwhile for the rest of time the left will cherry pick right wing extremism as the right cherry picks theirs, while the hapless spectators choose which to believe.

----------


## tomcat

> while the hapless spectators choose which to believe.


...any spectator who is hapless should be assaulted by a policeman's truncheon to clarify his thinking...

----------


## kmart

> Used to be in the old days a fine line between centre-right and centre-left, while the major parties fought for that middle ground. But now in our surreal world that fine line separates far-right and far-left with the centre up for grabs by whoever wants it; but they have to find it first.


Maybe we've all been conned into thinking that our only available political ambit runs from extreme left-extreme right. I'd place fascism, communism, and hard socialism all under "tyranny" at the same end of the spectrum.

----------


## Dillinger

> Clearly recruitment and monitoring needs to be more rigorous.


I think the solution is to  recruit more blacks and Hispanics  into their Police Force, especially in areas of high ethnic population.

I don't see many black cops on those riot vids. I wonder what the proportion is compared  to the UK police where they dropped the 5 o-levels and 6 foot height requirement to accommodate it.IIRC.

----------


## tomcat

> I think the solution is to  recruit more blacks and Hispanics  into their Police Force, especially in areas of high ethnic population.
> 
> I don't see many black cops on those riot vids. I wonder what the proportion is compared  to the UK police where they dropped the 5 o-levels and 6 foot height requirement to accommodate it.IIRC.


...many minorities don't want to be associated with repressive law enforcement...many police departments don't want to work with minorities, viewing them as a potential fifth column inside the ranks...

----------


## beachbound

Caller has a few choice words for Los Angeles police chief Michael Moore.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Its a BBC that Moore needs choking on

----------


## tomcat

> ^ Its a BBC that Moore needs choking on


...folks should decide for themselves what to choke on...

----------


## Latindancer

George Floyd had coronavirus before he died, autopsy reveals


By Associated Press13:22



A full autopsy of George Floyd  has revealed he had tested positive for COVID-19  but appeared asymptomatic.

The  20-page report released by the Hennepin County Medical Examiner's  Office today came with the family's permission.
The summary findings classified his May 25 death as a homicide.

The  full report by Chief Medical Examiner Andrew Baker spelled out clinical  details.







George Floyd protests LIVE: Former Secretary of Defence says Trump 'tries to divide us; Floyd's son visits Minneapolis; Second Nine reporter ambushed in London; New charges for accused police

----------


## OhOh

*Looting is the price of freedom!’ Washington has conveniently forgotten its cynical advice to post-invasion Iraq*

'_China, for example, which has been grappling with its own protests in  the territory of Hong Kong long before the world knew the name George  Floyd. Beijing has just announced it would move ahead with legislation  to fight “terrorism and foreign interference” in the city  state. Ironically, days later Trump said he would rank Antifa, the  leftist group many blame for much of the violence that has rocked  America, as a terrorist organization. So probably not the best time to  lecture Beijing, right?

__Donald J. Trump

__@realDonaldTrump

__14h_

_If you watch Fake News_ _@CNN
_
_  or MSDNC, you would think that the killers, terrorists, arsonists,  anarchists, thugs, hoodlums, looters, ANTIFA & others, would be the  nicest, kindest most wonderful people in the Whole Wide World. No, they  are what they are - very bad for our Country!_

_Dan Bongino          ✔              @dbongino     
_
_Bill DeBlasio has surrendered New York City to ANTIFA & the rioters._

_Hua Chunying 华春莹
_
_@SpokespersonCHN_

_"I can't breathe."_






_"US meddling in Hong Kong, however, has not been limited simply to  tweets. Last year, reminiscent of events in Kiev, a US diplomat met Hong  Kong activist Joshua Wong, the leader of the 2014 Umbrella Movement, as  anti-government protests were heating up. It is almost frightening to  imagine what the reaction from Washington would be if it had been  discovered that Chinese officials were secretly meeting with members of  Antifa, for example, at the height of protests in the US."
_

Attachment 51801

_"In April 2003 from then Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld as Baghdad  was suffering lawlessness and looting following the illicit US invasion  of Iraq.__“While no one condones looting…one can understand the  pent-up feelings that may result from decades of repression and people  who have had members of their family killed by that regime,” Rumsfeld remarked, with off-the-chart arrogance. “And  I don't think there’s anyone … (who wouldn’t) accept it as part of the  price of getting from a repressed regime to freedom.”_


https://www.rt.com/op-ed/490539-loot...eedom-cynical/

----------


## AntRobertson

Oh snap!

----------


## bowie

> I think the solution is to recruit more blacks and Hispanics into their Police Force, especially in areas of high ethnic population.


My old stomping grounds - suburb of Philadelphia PA. Population white 50% black 40% Hispanic & Asian 10%. Police force @ 80% White.

Police Chief at town hall meeting when confronted by a black church group demanding more black cops. Police Chiefs statement - my hands are tied, I am required by law to hire the highest scores on the test. I hire numbers, not races, not names, Numbers.

Now the town then pays for the police academy tuition for the recruit, or rookie, cops. They must pass the academy before receiving their shield. 


So, there is a bit more involved in the process than just hiring off the street. Now the township I lived in required a bachelors degree, and we paid about 25% more than Philadelphia - starting rookie pay. With overtime, the average cop with two/three years on the job with overtime was getting about six figures. 

Cop pay is public knowledge - haven't checked in a long, long time but I could call up the salaries paid to our township cops on the Township website. Name blanked out - listed by badge number or township position code. This went for all township employees from receptionist (lowest paid) to township manager (highest paid).

So, recruiting police applicants from the minority ranks has to start with or in the minority community. You have to submit to background check, drug test, provide references, pass a physical, a physical fitness test plus get a physiological certification. I believe some also require a lie detector test. All this prior to being allowed to take the entrance examination. 

Now, this applies only to the Township I lived in. But, the point I make is it is not a simple matter of hiring more minorities. And, on those lines we do have Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action policies in varying degrees.

----------


## tomcat

...^blah, blah, blah...man the bureaucratic barricades! The minorities are coming...more imaginative areas might charge fees at every turn, proof of ancestry documentation, permission letters from minority parents, blah, blah, etc...after which complacent white authorities throw up their hands and declare there's nothing they can do about it: rulez!...

----------


## cyrille

> Population white 50% black 40% Hispanic & Asian 10%. Police force @ 80% White.





> we do have Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action policies in varying degrees.


Policies clearly in need of review.

----------


## OhOh

> man the bureaucratic barricade





> Policies clearly in need of review.





> recruiting police applicants from the minority ranks has to start with or in the minority community. You have to submit to background check, drug test, provide references, pass a physical, a physical fitness test plus get a physiological certification. I believe some also require a lie detector test. All this prior to being allowed to take the entrance examination.


One would imagine some "minority groups, Ameristan/Chinese and Asians for example, would be the ideal policeman/woman/police x 174 other genders.

Highly intelligent, combat skills, obedient, paper reference creation, regurgitating acceptable answers ....

----------


## panama hat

> One would imagine some "minority groups, Ameristan/Chinese and Asians for example, would be the ideal policeman


One of the cops charged is Asian . . . please do pay attention

----------


## Klondyke

It's really outrageous, that the current govt has not eliminated the huge social and racial inequities... (that has lasted over 200 years)

----------


## bsnub

> Ameristan/Chinese and Asians for example





> Highly intelligent, combat skills, obedient, paper reference creation, regurgitating acceptable answers ....

----------


## cyrille

> It's really outrageous, that the current govt has not eliminated the huge social and racial inequities... (that has lasted over 200 years)



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Since you apparently haven't noticed, this is actually about murdering or not murdering citizens.

Nobody is saying that this started with Trump, either. His reaction to it has just been utterly abysmal.

Still at least your post made sense which is something of a triumph, really.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My old stomping grounds - suburb of Philadelphia PA. Population white 50% black 40% Hispanic & Asian 10%. Police force @ 80% White.
> 
> Police Chief at town hall meeting when confronted by a black church group demanding more black cops. Police Chiefs statement - my hands are tied, I am required by law to hire the highest scores on the test. I hire numbers, not races, not names, Numbers.
> 
> Now the town then pays for the police academy tuition for the recruit, or rookie, cops. They must pass the academy before receiving their shield. 
> 
> 
> So, there is a bit more involved in the process than just hiring off the street. Now the township I lived in required a bachelors degree, and we paid about 25% more than Philadelphia - starting rookie pay. With overtime, the average cop with two/three years on the job with overtime was getting about six figures. 
> 
> ...


More obstructive horseshit.

Much of the issues relate to white cops mishandling things like random traffic stops, in which blacks are the disproportionate target (have you noticed this word disproportionate yet?) and the the officers involved escalate things unnecessarily. Don't tell me you need a bachelors degree to do a traffic stop.

Create a new category for these (community officers or something) and hire some minorities to take care of these kind of things. I bet 9 times out of ten, the biggest problem will come from whining Karens and their male equivalent who are breaking traffic laws and normally get away with it.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> It's really outrageous, that the current govt has not eliminated the huge social and racial inequities... (that has lasted over 200 years)


The U.S. will ALWAYS have huge social inequities and therefore racial problems. The answer lies within the last sentence. What the U.S. needs is more socialism. But try to explain that to a U.S. citizens. There is a good chance that you will get shot no matter if you are black or white.
Americans are too dumb to understand what socialism is, and the rich have no interest of explaining it to them. Or should I say share their wealth  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

> Americans are too dumb to understand what socialism is


Umm...your lot have had their struggles with that too, no?

----------


## Klondyke

It has always held that the one who has the power - or gun or money - is always right, unlike the one who does not have...  (on a national and international level) 

Should it be changed now?

----------


## Latindancer

Another police officer kneeling on the neck of a protester, in a very similar position to the one that killed George Floyd.

Cop Kneels On Protester's Neck Until Another Cop Physically Removes It

----------


## Klondyke

(Did they already forget their cousins in HK?)*

TENSION BOILS OVER Ugly clashes outside No10 as barriers hurled after day of peaceful protest by Black Lives Matter activists (video)

*UGLY clashes broke out outside No10 Downing Street last night after a day of peaceful protests over the death of George Floyd by Black Lives Matter campaigners.

Around 15,000 people joined a Black Lives Matter rally in central London yesterday with police 'taking a knee' in front of calm crowds who were moved to take to the streets following the unarmed black man's death in Minneapolis, US.

Ugly clashes outside No10 as barriers hurled after day of peaceful protest by Black Lives Matter activists – The Sun

----------


## Dillinger

^ ^That's about a week old mate

----------


## baldrick



----------


## AntRobertson

That's about the perfect encapsulation right there.

----------


## bsnub

> That's about the perfect encapsulation right there.


On the left you have the protesters on the right you have Bowie and his ilk.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Bowie and his ilk


AKA. The real victims.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Klondyke

*21 excruciating seconds | Reporter asks Trudeau about Trump’s response to riots

*

----------


## bowie

> On the left you have the protesters on the right you have Bowie and his ilk.





> The real victims.


Ahh... not at all, at this point in time I'm just a spectator with no horse in the race, just a deep appreciation of the timing of my expatriation... 

I leave snubby with the most onerous task of picking up the pieces, cleaning up the mess and attempting to restore order. Good Luck my friend you will need it. I wish you well. 

May you find the future both challenging and prosperous.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> I leave snubby with the most onerous task of picking up the pieces, cleaning up the mess and attempting to restore order. Good Luck my friend you will need it. I wish you well.


Heh. I am not taking responsibility for this mess of a country, that lies with you boomers. Thanks for making a huge shit sandwich of a mess and the bailing on it. Typical of a boomer mentality.  :Smile: 




> May you find the future both challenging and prosperous.


Fortunately I am well positioned in the right part of the country and work in a booming already prosperous sector of the economy that is only going upwards. I will be fine. The country is another story.

----------


## baldrick



----------


## bsnub

*Pallets of bricks 'randomly' appear during protests in NYC, Kansas  City, Dallas and North Carolina sparking theories they were planted by  cops or extremists to stoke violence*Bricks 'randomly' appear during protests sparking theories they were planted to stoke violence | Daily Mail Online

----------


## misskit

Looks as though the bricks were already there in most cases. People only started noticing them when the protests started. I read the bricks in Dallas belonged to the city for a project they had going. The brick in New York were in front of some Jewish organizations and were vehicle barricades...stones in rebar boxes.

----------


## Klondyke

> ^ ^That's about a week old mate


.....



> 3 Jun 2020, 13:52Updated: 4 Jun 2020, 3:28

----------


## pickel

> *21 excruciating seconds | Reporter asks Trudeau about Trump’s response to riots
> 
> *


He's quick to call people asking for medical screening on flights from China racist, but can't find the words when it comes to a real one.

----------


## Cujo

it is getting to the point of ok you've made your point time to calm the fuck down. Whatever happened to good old fashioned water cannon.

----------


## pickel

> it is getting to the point of ok you've made your point time to calm the fuck down. Whatever happened to good old fashioned water cannon.


Most of the rioting and looting has calmed down. Whatever happened to 1st ammendment rights that allow for people to protest?

What's the matter Cujo, are they getting a little too "uppity" for you?

----------


## AntRobertson

> He's quick to call people asking for medical screening on flights from China racist, but can't find the words when it comes to a real one.


I guess he's kinda hamstrung by the dictates of diplomacy and all that but the cynic in me thinks that pause was all a little bit too much stage managed.

----------


## OhOh

The looting is expanding:

https://twitter.com/i/status/1268537061159710720

----------


## harrybarracuda

I can't find the video but on the news this morning, masked riot police just walked up to this guy and shoved him backwards. He landed on the pavement, sustained a head injury which appeared to render him unconscious and make him bleed. The last they heard he was taken to hospital.

The perpetrators did nothing to help him.

I would imagine a fat fucking lawsuit will be heading their way.

If only the stupid, fat, bald orange wanker had read the constitution.




> First Amendment. Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or _the right of the people peaceably to assemble_, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


_"Police later said that a man was injured after tripping and falling, the radio station said.__But after viewing the video, Buffalo police commissioner Byron Lockwood ordered an investigation and suspended the two officers, Brown said."_

Added: Video at this link.

Buffalo police officers suspended for pushing 75-year-old to ground during protests | US news | The Guardian

----------


## HuangLao

Do as I say not as I do.

The long standing and subliminal hypocrisy. 
Quite accepted is the general police state for us - yet, we'll righteously point the accusing fingers at one of them [usually one of the traditional and invented boogieman].

----------


## panama hat

> I can't find the video but on the news this morning, masked riot police just walked up to this guy and shoved him backwards. He landed on the pavement, sustained a head injury which appeared to render him unconscious and make him bleed. The last they heard he was taken to hospital.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing to help him.
> 
> I would imagine a fat fucking lawsuit will be heading their way.


The vid leads all the news reports here . . . friggin' animals

----------


## Cujo

> I can't find the video but on the news this morning, masked riot police just walked up to this guy and shoved him backwards. He landed on the pavement, sustained a head injury which appeared to render him unconscious and make him bleed. The last they heard he was taken to hospital.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing to help him.
> 
> I would imagine a fat fucking lawsuit will be heading their way.
> 
> If only the stupid, fat, bald orange wanker had read the constitution.
> 
> 
> ...


'Seriously, what a bunch of coonts. he should be charged with assault and failure to render assistance at the least. Same goes for the senior officer who told them to leave him there and keep moving.
Video here too from the other side right where the old guy was.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1268717966532792325

----------


## Cujo

Here's another one. Tackled hard from behind with his hands in the air.
The cops are just determined to prove the protesters case it seems.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1268251322467450880

----------


## Cujo

And more
http://twitter.com/i/status/1268575677286154246

----------


## tomcat

> The cops are just determined to prove the protesters case it seems.


...cops in many US areas are merely frustrated, highly armed and lightly trained Bubbas who took the job so they'd finally have someone to boss around...

----------


## taxexile

what on earth was that old guy thinking. 

walking up to and confronting an advancing line of armed american policemen known for their thuggery and brutality.

did he as a white man believe the liberal media that push the line that american policemen in their racist mindset will only brutalise people of colour but when confronted with a white person will treat them with respect and honour? 

if so he is very much mistaken.

the american police are driven by extreme macho and the brotherhood of brutality that defines them. they are quite happy to intimidate anyone who steps in their way, irrespective of colour, knowing that they will be protected by their superiors and more often than not, the judicial system.

i suspect his intentions were solely to provoke and elicit a reaction from the advancing line of police..... in which case he succeeded.


its also strange that very few of the media reports about this have mentioned that he is white, had this been a person of colour, the headlines would have screamed it and the streets would have been full of protesters within an hour. i dont hear of any white protests related to this incident of police brutality against a white man, or even of any black protests related to this incident.

----------


## HuangLao

> ...cops in many US areas are merely frustrated, highly armed and lightly trained Bubbas who took the job so they'd finally have someone to boss around...



As 95% are recruited from a militarism background and aspects, thereof.
There reflects the underlying problem.
Apologists for historied repressive policing system need not apply. 

Protect and serve the crown [metaphoric sense]

What might Dr. Strangelove say.

----------


## Cujo

> its also strange that very few of the media reports about this have mentioned that he is white, had this been a person of colour, the headlines would have screamed it and streets would have been full of protesters withing an hour. i dont hear of any white protests related to this incident, or even of any black protests related to this incident.


Interesting. I wonder how many blacks are feeling a little conflicted by this? (apparently it's getting wide publicity)
"Hey, fuck off, this is about BLACK people getting brutalized by the police, not WHITE people ffs"

----------


## taxexile

^

exactly.

----------


## HuangLao

> Interesting. I wonder how many blacks are feeling a little conflicted by this? (apparently it's getting wide publicity)
> "Hey, fuck off, this is about BLACK people getting brutalized by the police, not WHITE people ffs"


#whitefolksdontmatter

# eurocentrismfalshoods 

# blackathenaisrising

# edwardsaiddidntjustmakethisshitup

----------


## taxexile

poor old george. looks like he died in vain.

----------


## bsnub



----------


## bowie

http://www.aol.com/article/news/2020/06/05/buffalo-police-officers-suspended-after-video-shows-them-pushing-protester/24512660/

Buffalo cops seen pushing over elderly protester

Two officers were suspended without pay Thursday after a video showed a 75-year-old man being knocked down in the street, leaving him with serious injuries.

Mayor 'deeply disturbed'

----------


## bsnub

^

Ummm ok...

Most of us in the US saw this. It blew up on social media.

Cops pushed down an old boomer like you. I can see why you would be upset.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Cops pushed down an old boomer like you. I can see why you would be upset.


He would have taken them on . . . with LD by his side

----------


## bowie

> It blew up on social media.


Interesting - the Thai's really don't seem to care - but, they do know a tad bit more about heavy handed governments and the tactics that can be employed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bowie

> He would have taken them on


Not a chance... it never ends well... as nort said - it ends in tears, always has, always will, progress, unfortunately proceeds at a glacial pace...

and, with the current state of nonstop bickering among the USA's 537 bosses... progress?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cujo

> ^
> 
> Ummm ok...
> 
> Most of us in the US saw this. It blew up on social media.
> 
> Cops pushed down an old boomer like you. I can see why you would be upset.


They didn't just 'push him down' you retard.
He cracked his head on the pavement and was bleeding from the ear.
AND THEY WALKED RIGHT OVER HIM!!!!

I can assume you can't be that retarded and are just trolling like buttplug.

----------


## Neverna

When is the "well regulated militia" going to get involved?

----------


## misskit

> Cops pushed down an old boomer like you. I can see why you would be upset.


Watch it. Like me, too, bhole.  :Smile:

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks



----------


## English Noodles

I was reading that the Asian officer involved was only a trainee and it was only his third shift as such.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> what on earth was that old guy thinking. 
> 
> walking up to and confronting an advancing line of armed american policemen known for their thuggery and brutality.
> 
> did he as a white man believe the liberal media that push the line that american policemen in their racist mindset will only brutalise people of colour but when confronted with a white person will treat them with respect and honour? 
> 
> if so he is very much mistaken.
> 
> the american police are driven by extreme macho and the brotherhood of brutality that defines them. they are quite happy to intimidate anyone who steps in their way, irrespective of colour, knowing that they will be protected by their superiors and more often than not, the judicial system.
> ...


Actually I'd be surprised if this doesn't get a few trumpanzees off their sofas marching about the gubmint taking away their constitutional rights.

If it doesn't, it just proves they are charlatans and thickos.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When is the "well regulated militia" going to get involved?


I don't think they've read the first amendment.

All they harp on about is the 2nd, and they don't really understand the nuances of that either.

----------


## Saint Willy

> As 95% are recruited from a militarism background and aspects, thereof.


Really? 

95% ?

got evidence or making up shite again?

----------


## deeks



----------


## deeks

Dallas Man Viciously Beaten, Kicked For Defending Business

----------


## Cujo

> 


Just as the cops brutality is damaging their defense this shit is losing the demonstrators support, the fucking retards.
I mean I get it, up to the point they were looting and stealing his shit.
That shit has got to stop, it deligitimises their very legitimate grievances. It's going to put people who were originally onside against them. Just making themselves out to be a bunch of hoodlums and giving the authorities more reason to bring in the big guns and be more forecefull.
At the beginning of that I was like WTF, getting out with a bow and arrow, seriously? Then the crowd attacked him. I was, ok, he was asking for that. But then they started stealing shit from his car, they lost me. Fuckem, when the looting starts, the shooting starts.
They will lose support and eventually (maybe that's what Trump's waiting for) People will have had enough and be begging foe authorities to roll in with heavy weapons and get serious.
OK assholes, you've made your point, what can be gained by more violence and destruction.
I saw a clip earlier where an 'antifa' group got their asses handed to them by a group of pissed off, out of patience  neighbourhood guys with baseball bats and golf clubs.

----------


## deeks

Just wondering "is this about Floyd?"

----------


## deeks

> Really? 
> 
> 95% ?
> 
> got evidence or making up shite again?


'diversity"

----------


## deeks

> 'diversity"


I think its lowering standards to accept a "more diverse applicant" they pass at lower grade and end up panicking when confronted because they know they will get beaten up, The cops should show that they can go one on one with a violent offender to pass, In my opinion the more ex active duty military the better.

----------


## deeks

> Just as the cops brutality is damaging their defense this shit is losing the demonstrators support, the fucking retards.
> I mean I get it, up to the point they were looting and stealing his shit.
> That shit has got to stop, it deligitimises their very legitimate grievances. It's going to put people who were originally onside against them. Just making themselves out to be a bunch of hoodlums and giving the authorities more reason to bring in the big guns and be more forecefull.
> At the beginning of that I was like WTF, getting out with a bow and arrow, seriously? Then the crowd attacked him. I was, ok, he was asking for that. But then they started stealing shit from his car, they lost me. Fuckem, when the looting starts, the shooting stThey will lose support and eventually (maybe that's what Trump's waiting for) People will have had enough and be begging foe authorities to roll in with heavy weapons and get serious.
> OK assholes, you've made your point, what can be gained by more violence and destruction.
> I saw a clip earlier where an 'antifa' group got their asses handed to them by a group of pissed off, out of patience  neighbourhood guys with baseball bats and golf clubs.


When will it be the guy standing in front of his house with wife and kids inside?

----------


## deeks



----------


## harrybarracuda

So it seems Barr is quietly assemble a secret, unmarked police force of his own to deal with things.

Who needs a fucking constitution anyway?

Bill Barr is building his own personal army. It’s time to step up, Joe Biden | The Independent

----------


## bowie

> When will it be the guy standing in front of his house with wife and kids inside?


When the demonstrators start down your street... when the storeowner attempts to stop the looters... when gang graffiti shows up on you or your neighbors house, or your local storefront... when they torch a car on your street... when it is your personal property being vandalized...


when the shoe is on the other foot... when you become the victim of the collateral damage

----------


## deeks



----------


## Cujo

> 


Just as the cops brutality is damaging their defense this shit is losing the demonstrators support, the fucking retards.
I mean I get it, up to the point they were looting and stealing his shit.
That shit has got to stop, it deligitimises their very legitimate grievances. It's going to put people who were originally onside against them. Just making themselves out to be a bunch of hoodlums and giving the authorities more reason to bring in the big guns and be more forecefull.
At the beginning of that I was like WTF, getting out with a bow and arrow, seriously? Then the crowd attacked him. I was, ok, he was asking for that. But then they started stealing shit from his car, they lost me. Fuckem, when the looting starts, the shooting starts.
They will lose support and eventually (maybe that's what Trump's waiting for) People will have had enough and be begging foe authorities to roll in with heavy weapons and get serious.
OK assholes, you've made your point, what can be gained by more violence and destruction.
I saw a clip earlier where an 'antifa' group got their asses handed to them by a group of pissed off, out of patience  neighbourhood guys with baseball bats and golf clubs.

----------


## deeks

> So it seems Barr is quietly assemble a secret, unmarked police force of his own to deal with things.
> 
> Who needs a fucking constitution anyway?
> 
> Bill Barr is building his own personal army. It’s time to step up, Joe Biden | The Independent


Did yo actually read the article? its all hyperbolic.
And on top of that, Do really think that if these guys where doing anything unconstitutional there would not be dozens of court cases underway.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## deeks

I wonder how many of you guys have ever thought to yourself "fuck i wish the cops were here now"

----------


## deeks

> 


This will be another 48 hour wait to find out the truth thing.(noting the "federal troops')

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I wonder how many of you guys have ever thought to yourself "fuck i wish the cops were here now"


You're not really getting this are you?

----------


## pickel

> I was reading that the Asian officer involved was only a trainee and it was only his third shift as such.


Nope, he was an 8 year veteran, the other two were newbies.

----------


## deeks



----------


## English Noodles

> Nope, he was an 8 year veteran, the other two were newbies.


Aye, just checked, you're right mate.

----------


## deeks

They want the black cop released for killing a white woman.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They want the black cop released for killing a white woman.


Yeah, the one that got *12 and a half years.*....




> *Police killed at least 104 unarmed black people in 2015, nearly twice each week. (See which police departments were responsible for these deaths)**Nearly 1 in 3 black people killed by police in 2015 were identified as unarmed, though the actual number is likely higher due to underreporting**36% of unarmed people killed by police were black in 2015 despite black people being only 13% of the U.S. population**Unarmed black people were killed at 5x the rate of unarmed whites in 2015**Only 13 of the 104 cases in 2015 where an unarmed black person was killed by police resulted in officer(s) being charged with a crime. 4 of these cases have ended in a mistrial or charges against the officer(s) being dropped and 4 cases are still awaiting trial or have a trial underway. Only 4 cases (Matthew Ajibade, Eric Harris, Paterson Brown Jr., and William Chapman) have resulted in convictions of officers involved, with a fifth case (Walter Scott) resulting in the officer pleading guilty.**Of the 4 cases where the officer(s) involved have been convicted and sentenced, none were sentenced to serve more than 4 years in prison. Only 1 of 2 officers convicted for their involvement in Matthew Ajibade's death received jail time. He was sentenced to 1 year in jail and allowed to serve this time exclusively on weekends. The officer who killed Paterson Brown was sentenced to only 3 months in jail. Deputy Bates, who killed Eric Harris, was sentenced to 4 years in prison and Officer Cobb, who killed William Chapman, was sentenced to 2.5 years in prison. Officer Slager, who killed Walter Scott and pled guilty, has yet to be sentenced.
> 
> https://mappingpoliceviolence.org/unarmed*



Want to take a guess how many of the above were white?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The last one got 20 years, which considering what he did was probably the right sentence.

Walter Scott shooting from The Post and Courier on Vimeo

He would have probably got off without the video showing him executing the guy.

----------


## misskit

Divine intervention?

*National Guard troops hospitalized after lightning strike in DC’s Lafayette Park*

Two National Guard troops were struck by lightning in Lafayette Park, where some of their comrades had fired chemical irritants and less-lethal bullets on peaceful protesters.


The pair was hospitalized shortly after midnight after lightning struck the public square outside the White House, a little over three days after U.S. Park Police and the National Guard violently cleared out protesters ahead of a visit by President Donald Trump to a nearby church.


The troops were treated for serious but non-life-threatening injuries, according to a spokesman for D.C. Fire.

National Guard troops hospitalized after lightning strike in DC’s Lafayette Park – Raw Story

----------


## misskit

*The Story Behind Bill Barr’s Unmarked Federal Agents*


The motley assortment of police currently occupying Washington, D.C., is a window into the vast, complicated, obscure world of federal law enforcement.

Few sights from the nation’s protests in recent days have seemed more dystopian than the appearance of rows of heavily-armed riot police around Washington in drab military-style uniforms with no insignia, identifying emblems or name badges. Many of the apparently federal agents have refused to identify which agency they work for. “Tell us who you are, identify yourselves!” protesters demanded, as they stared down the helmeted, sunglass-wearing mostly white men outside the White House. Eagle-eyed protesters have identified some of them as belonging to Bureau of Prisons’ riot police units from Texas, but others remain a mystery.


The images of such military-style men in America’s capital are disconcerting, in part, because absent identifying signs of actual authority the rows of federal officers appear all-but indistinguishable from the open-carrying, white militia members cosplaying as survivalists who have gathered in other recent protests against pandemic stay-at-home orders. Some protesters have compared the anonymous armed officers to Russia’s “Little Green Men,” the soldiers-dressed-up-as-civilians who invaded and occupied eastern Ukraine. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi sent a letter to President Donald Trump Thursday demanding that federal officers identify themselves and their agency.

MORE The Story Behind Bill Barr’s Unmarked Federal Agents - POLITICO

----------


## Norton

Early AM here. Damn, things are really heating up over in the land of the free n the home of the brave.

----------


## helge

> Just as the cops brutality is damaging their defense this shit is losing the demonstrators support, the fucking retards.
> I mean I get it, up to the point they were looting and stealing his shit.
> That shit has got to stop, it deligitimises their very legitimate grievances. It's going to put people who were originally onside against them. Just making themselves out to be a bunch of hoodlums


Separate snot and beard

All demonstraters aren't looters, and all looters aren't demonstraters.

Most people know this

Hope so

The media finds looting and violence more interesting than demonstrating.

The nature of ratings

----------


## pickel

Here's a cop discretely giving armed White Supremacists a heads up. Discretely, because they didn't want to "look" like they're playing favorites.

Don't know if twitter vids embed here so heres the link:

https://twitter.com/Satellit3Heart/s...299675648?s=20

----------


## helge

Nice !

I guess a black cop wouldn't be able to do this

----------


## Chittychangchang

There's  a BLM protest tomorrow in our city centre,  I'm going for a new TV :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> when the looting starts, the shooting starts.


*What does When the looting starts the shooting starts' mean?*
The tweet can now only be read after clicking on a disclaimer from Twitter moderators which reads: This Tweet violated the Twitter Rules about glorifying violence. However, Twitter has determined that it may be in the publics interest for the Tweet to remain accessible.

But what does When the looting starts the shooting starts mean?

It probably wont surprise you to learn that its not an original quote from Trump. Instead, the President is actually echoing the words of late Miami police chief Walter Headley.





Infamous for his violent reprisals on black protesters in the 1960s, Headley said in 1967 that Miami didn't have problems with race riots because I've let the word filter down that when the looting starts, the shooting starts.

We don't mind being accused of police brutality, Headley added at the time. They haven't seen anything yet.

This is war. I meant it, every bit of it."

*When was the phrase first used?*




A young boy raises his fist during a demonstration in Atlanta, Georgia (Photo: Elijah Nouvelage/Getty Images)
Headley's first known use of the phrase came during a press conference following racially motivated civil unrest in the summer of 1967.

Headley announced that teams of officers equipped with "shotguns and dogs" would respond to the "young hoodlums" from "Negro districts" in Miami with lethal force, stating that "any force, up to and including death, is proper when apprehending a felon".

The police chief repeated the phrase a year later, when riots broke out in Miami during the 1968 Republican National Convention.





Headley  a Democrat  was on holiday at the time of the clashes between police and mostly black activists protesting the United States' unfair political, social, and economic systems.

But he told reporters that his officers know what to do, saying they can handle the situation when the looting starts, the shooting starts.

The phrase has also been attributed to the pro-segregationist former Governor of Alabama and multiple-time US presidential candidate George Wallace, but that assertion has since been disputed by fact checkers.

In fact, Wallace said "Shoot 'em dead on the spot...That may not prevent the burning and looting, but it sure will stop it after it starts."

----------


## Saint Willy

> Did yo actually read the article? its all hyperbolic.
> And on top of that, Do really think that if these guys where doing anything unconstitutional there would not be dozens of court cases underway.



Someone cut and paste it? I cannot read it without removing my adblokcer, which I refuse to do.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Separate snot and beard


A new phrase for me to learn.

----------


## bowie

> All demonstraters aren't looters, and all looters aren't demonstraters.
> Most people know this


And the majority of people concentrate only on the Looting, the Rioting, the Vandalism, the Arson - look at the news reports...

watching a passionate yet boring peaceful demonstration doesn't hold anybodies interest for more than a quick glance or two, Yet, give us a video of arson, looting, arrests, tear gas, rubber bullets, ohh yea, spell bound watching the news and begging for more  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cujo

So you're saying the rioting and looting are an essential part of the protests. 
The attention grabbing part.

----------


## bowie

No, what I'm saying is the majority of people concentrate only on the Looting, the Rioting, the Vandalism and the Arson.

The way to fix the problem is at the voting booths. The protests may voice the peoples opinion on a subject, but (see below), so does calling or writing your congressman. Write your congressman/woman and voice you opinion in writing. Tell him/her that you will also voice your opinion at the voting booth. Taking the time to document your opinion and provide it in writing to your representative has impact. Far more than most people believe or understand. 


When the peaceful protests turn into a violent riot with vandalization and looting - the protest itself has been defeated. The protests issue takes a back seat to the violence.

Today, when the people watch the news, there is a lingering or underlying minor thought that, oh yea a black guy died, as they turn their undivided attention to the displayed sensationalism of the videos showing police barricades, tear gas, burning cars, smashed storefront windows, vandalism...

----------


## OhOh

> So you're saying the rioting and looting are an essential part of the protests.
> The attention grabbing part.


Patience. The "director's" cut will be with us soon on Netfux. 

Seems to work elsewhere.

"Mission Accomplished" so, so many times. BS-nub will be along confirm all the victories if not the individual defeats.




> I'm going for a new TV


Know your train marshalling location for the BEST DEALS.







> When the peaceful protests turn into a violent riot with vandalization and looting - the protest itself has been defeated. The protests issue takes a back seat to the violence.


Examples of this pussy behaviour? 

Examples of escalations, "A Century of ameristani History 101". Suitable for Grades 1 to 3.

Available now at 99% discount and free overnight delivery from Axxxxn.

----------


## harrybarracuda

What Fox News said:




> *Minneapolis City Council vows to 'dismantle' police department: report*


Minneapolis City Council vows to '''dismantle''' police department: report | Fox News

What was actually said:




> Our city needs a public safety capacity that doesnt fear our residents. That doesnt need a gun at a community meeting. That considers itself part of our community. That doesnt resort quickly to pepper spray when people are understandably angry. That doesnt murder black people.
> 
> We can reimagine what public safety means, what skills we recruit for, and what tools we do and do not need. We can play a role in combating the systems of white supremacy in public safety that the death of black and brown lives has laid bare. We can invest in cultural competency and mental health training, de-escalation and conflict resolution. 
> 
> We can send a city response that that is appropriate to each situation and makes it better. We can resolve confusion over a $20 grocery transaction without drawing a weapon or pulling out handcuffs.
> 
> Mostlyand this might be the hardest part to envision and make realwe need to be more deeply engaged with each other. We need to build the relationship networks, skills, and capacity in our communities to support each other in resolving conflicts and keeping each other safe before things escalate dangerously. Our isolation from each other has required us to outsource the management of social interactions. We have to get relational.
> 
> Now is the time for us to put all of these ideas into practice, and we know that community members have a lot more. The whole world is watching. We can declare policing as we know it a thing of the past, and create a compassionate, non-violent future.


I'''m a Minneapolis City Council Member. We Must Disband the PoliceHere'''s What Could Come Next | Time

----------


## Cujo

I imagine BOC will be in fits of rage about this. (Check out the last line)


Washington DC mayor calls on Trump to pull troops and federal forces out of city | US news | The Guardian




> Washington DC mayor calls on Trump to pull troops and federal forces out of city
> Muriel Bowser objects to unidentified forces – from Green Berets to prison guards – operating outside police chain of command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington’s mayor has called on Donald Trump to withdraw thousands of national guard soldiers and federal law enforcement officers from the capital, complaining about unidentified units operating outside the police chain of command.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cujo

> .


That is fucking disgraceful.

----------


## Cujo

Check out these assholes. I wonder why the cops are hard on the African Americans.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## Saint Willy

> Check out these assholes. I wonder why the cops are hard on the African Americans.


Because they like to generalise?

----------


## Cujo

> Because they like to generalise?


What do they base their generalisations on I wonder.

----------


## helge

> What do they base their generalizations on I wonder.


You base it on an inability to distinguish

----------


## harrybarracuda

There are 30-odd million people with no income, and the blacks have been hit disproportionately harder (baldy was bragging about unemployment falling yesterday, when it has not fallen for African Americans).

TBH I am not surprised either they or white folk are nicking stuff.

----------


## AntRobertson

> What do they base their generalizations on I wonder.


Prejudices and bigotry.

The looters are a small part of the protesters and an even smaller, tiny and insignificant, part of black people as a whole.

If they're to be held as representatives for all black people then the slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas are for all whites.

----------


## helge

> then the slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas are for all whites.


As a non believer in Original Sin, I must assume, that even Billy Bob is a product of the country he is born in.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If they're to be held as representatives for all black people then the slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas are for all whites.


When you say "whites", you mean trumpanzees, right?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Billy Bob is a product of the country he is born in.


...and probably a relationship between close relatives.  :Very Happy: 




> When you say "whites", you mean trumpanzees, right?


Pretty much. Used interchangeably.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

*'Des Moines is not immune to this': Iowa protesters march for racial justice — and get results*


After a week of demonstrations led by black activists, the all-white Des Moines City Council is planning a vote on a ban of racial profiling by police.

'&#39;'Des Moines is not immune to this'&#39;': Iowa protesters march for racial justice — and get results

----------


## Klondyke

Not that I would be in favor of riots, however, is there any known case that a peaceful protests had changed anything? Any "peaceful" revolution?
How many millions marched in London streets "welcoming" GWB, anything had been changed on the Iraq war? 

But perhaps now, after these days?  When I heard Joe Biden few days ago - incidentally live - speaking his emotional speech I was so touched and could not hold my tears... So, I was unable to count how many times he mentioned MLK jr....  

Pity, that in his some 50 years of service for the American people he was not given the chance to make for them more...

----------


## bowie

> Not that I would be in favor of riots, however, is a peaceful protests had changed anything? Any "peaceful" revolution? How many millions marched in London streets "welcoming" GWB, anything had been changed on the Iraq war? But perhaps now, after these days?


Well, can't be certain of any real change brought about by a "Peaceful Protest" However, once the protests turn violent they keep the police, jails and the courts busy. Many fines are issued. On the basis of looting many TV's distributed and liquor cabinets filled, not to mention a whole slew of insurance claims are filed.

So far this peaceful protest has garnered, at a minimum, the following:

WIKIPEDIA "At least twelve major cities declared a curfew on the evening of May 30, and as of June 2, governors in 24 states and Washington, D.C, had called in the National Guard, with over 17,000 troops activated due to the mass unrest. From the beginning of the protests to June 3, at least 11,000 people had been arrested, including all four police officers responsible for the arrest resulting in the death of George Floyd."

----------


## HuangLao

After some 11-12 days of the dissenting/revolutionary-like protest, one might get the feeling that the overall ideal has morphed into general discontented type of rebellion. 

Seems to be long overdue. 
Yet, nothing real or reformed will come of it, unfortunately. 

As a collective, they might practice the art of living one's protest - 

Wish the good American people were just as passionate towards the obscene military/imperial build up the world over. 
After all, it's in their name and activities present themselves to continue to prop up their seemingly fanciful existence. 

Never mind - most are oblivious to such things and certainly don't see the association with their general domestic suppression, raison d'etre and noble causes.

----------


## Looper

*Buffalo police riot squad quit to back officers who shoved man*

An entire tactical unit of a US police department has quit after two officers accused of brutality were placed on unpaid leave, reports local media.

In a video that went viral on Thursday, officers in the city of Buffalo, New York, were seen shoving an elderly man to the ground.

The 75-year-old was seriously injured, and taken to hospital.

All 57 officers in the riot squad have now reportedly resigned in protest at their two colleagues' suspension.

According to the Buffalo News, the members have stepped down from the Emergency Response Team, but not the police department itself.


John Evans, president of the local police union, told the newspaper: "Our position is these officers were simply following orders from Deputy Police Commissioner Joseph Gramaglia to clear the square.

"It doesn't specify clear the square of men, 50 and under or 15 to 40. They were simply doing their job. I don't know how much contact was made. He did slip in my estimation. He fell backwards."

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said on Friday the two officers should be fired, and called for the incident to be investigated for "possible criminal charges".

In a statement, Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown said: "We can confirm that contingency plans are in place to maintain police services and ensure public safety within our community."

He added that Buffalo police are continuing to work with other law enforcement agencies.

The officers were enforcing a curfew as a result of protests that have spread nationwide since the death in Minneapolis last month of an unarmed black man, George Floyd, after a policeman knelt on his neck for nearly nine minutes.

What does the Buffalo video show?

The man is seen approaching a group of riot police as they advance.

Two of the officers appear to push the 75-year-old, causing him to fall backwards and hit his head.

An initial statement from Buffalo Police Department said the man had "tripped" and fallen during a "skirmish involving protesters".

Police spokesman Jeff Rinaldo later attributed the statement to officers not directly involved in the incident.


Who is the elderly man?

His name is Martin Gugino, and authorities said he was taken to hospital, where he was in a stable but serious condition on Friday.

Mr Gugino is a longtime social justice activist in Buffalo, according to advocacy group Push (People United for Sustainable Housing).

He "has been a tireless fighter against injustice of all types for many years in our city both with Push and other grassroots organisations," they said in a statement, condemning police for his treatment.

Buffalo police riot squad quit to back officers who shoved man - BBC News

----------


## harrybarracuda

> John Evans, president of the local police union, told the newspaper: "Our position is these officers were simply following orders"


Damn, that seems familiar. Can anyone remind me where I might have heard that before?

----------


## Klondyke

Pity also that at any "Peaceful revolutions" when a democracy in an oversea country is to be installed, dictators removed, regime changed -  the rioting always have occurred, lost lives and damaged cities, also treasures of irreplaceable values are looted and disappearing "somewhere"...

----------


## bowie

> In a statement, Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown said: "We can confirm that contingency plans are in place to maintain police services and ensure public safety within our community." He added that Buffalo police are continuing to work with other law enforcement agencies.


Aren't you glad you do not reside in Buffalo...

Buffalo, NY Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
With a crime rate of 51 per one thousand residents, Buffalo has one of the highest crime rates in America compared to all communities of all sizes...

----------


## Klondyke

^There is surely one positive factor thanks to these protests (beside the "Black Lives Matter" - at last  :tieme: ) : 

Many potential immigrants will think twice before his pilgrimage to the "American Dream"...  (no need to build the Wall)

----------


## sabang

^^ With a police force like that, I can see why.

----------


## HuangLao

> ^There is surely one positive factor thanks to these protests (beside the "Black Lives Matter" - at last ) : 
> 
> Many potential immigrants will think twice before his pilgrimage to the "American Dream"...  (no need to build the Wall)




No need to worry along those lines, the expanding American Empire will find it's way to them in one form or another.
This is one of the larger pictures that most aren't getting. 

The very white American empire has treated the brown/black/red/yellow folks the same - domestic and foreign - forever.

----------


## helge

Is the NFL top kneeling now ?

Had half an eye on the News while reading here

----------


## panama hat

> Aren't you glad you do not reside in Buffalo...





> ^^ With a police force like that, I can see why.


Yup





> Is the NFL top kneeling now ?


Yes, and Trump is furious about it.  :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

> John Evans, president of the local police union, told the newspaper: "Our position is these officers were simply following orders"






> Damn, that seems familiar. Can anyone remind me where I might have heard that before?
> 
> 
> Attachment 52060



Yes, it seems quite familiar, happening not so far from here... (However, not so spectacular court proceeding ....)

----------


## misskit

Wouldn’t you know it? It’s that damn George Soros at work again.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



*In Klamath Falls, Oregon, victory declared over antifa, which never showed up*

*Towns from Washington state to Indiana have seen armed groups begin patrolling the streets after rumors spread on social media about an antifa invasion.*

About 200 protesters came to Sugarman’s Corner, the local hotspot in downtown Klamath Falls, Oregon, last Sunday night to protest the killing of George Floyd.

Like in many of the protests that have recently sprung up in cities across the United States, the group was made up of white, black and Latino people, members of the Native American Klamath Tribes, and the LGBTQ community; a diverse coalition in a county of 68,000 where 9 out of every ten residents are white, according to Census estimates. They held signs, many of which have become common during recent protests: "Black Lives Matter" and "Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere."

Though it was a small gathering, they had company.

Just across the street, hundreds of their mostly white neighbors were there for decidedly different reasons. They leaned in front of local businesses The Daily Bagel and Rick's Smoke Shop wearing military fatigues and bulletproof vests, with blue bands tied around their arms. Most everyone seemed to be carrying something: flags, baseball bats, hammers and axes. But mostly, they carried guns.

They said they came with shotguns, rifles and pistols to protect their downtown businesses from outsiders. They had heard that antifa, paid by billionaire philanthropist George Soros, were being bused in from neighboring cities, hellbent on razing their idyllic town.

MORE In Klamath Falls, Oregon, victory declared over antifa, which never showed up

----------


## HermantheGerman

> ..... then the slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas are for all whites.


Now just imagine you would substitute some of these words for black people.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Anty would be throwing a fit from here to Africa.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Now just imagine you would substitute some of these words for black people. 
> Anty would be throwing a fit from here to Africa.


Imagine if you didn't miss the point.

Imagine...

----------


## raycarey

just a hunch, but something tells me herman doesn't have to imagine using slurs for black people.

----------


## Looper

> *Buffalo police riot squad quit to back officers who shoved man*


*Two Buffalo policemen charged for shoving 75-year-old protester
*
Two US policemen have been charged with second-degree assault after they were filmed pushing a 75-year old protester to the ground, seriously injuring him.

Aaron Torgalski, 39, and Robert McCabe, 32, pleaded not guilty in Buffalo, New York. They were released without bail, and face up to seven years in prison.

On Thursday, they were seen shoving Martin Gugino, who fell backwards on the pavement and started bleeding.

He remains in a local hospital in a serious but stable condition.



The two officers were enforcing a curfew in the city as a result of protests since the death of George Floyd in police custody in Minneapolis last month.

Aaron Torgalski and Robert McCabe, members of the Emergency Response Team, were suspended without pay after footage of the incident outside the City Hall went viral.

Fifty-seven of their colleagues - the entire unit - later resigned from the team in response to the officers' suspension.

    Thousands protest against racism in Washington DC
    'Pandemic of racism' led to Floyd's death, memorial told

On Saturday, a crowd of more than 100 supporters - including police officers and firefighters - protested outside the courthouse in Buffalo against the assault charges filed.
What are Buffalo prosecutors saying?

In a statement, Erie County District Attorney John Flynn said: "The two defendants, who are Buffalo Police officers, pushed a protestor outside of City Hall, causing him to fall and hit his head on the sidewalk."

He stressed that he was not taking sides in the high-profile case.

"We're on the same team here. We're all working each and every day to do justice, to keep our streets safe, to keep our communities safe.

"I'm partnered with law enforcement every day to do that. And when I have to prosecute one of my teammates it doesn't help the situation," Mr Flynn said.
What has been the reaction?

John Evans, president of the local police union, told the Buffalo News newspaper: "Our position is these officers were simply following orders from Deputy Police Commissioner Joseph Gramaglia to clear the square.

"It doesn't specify clear the square of men, 50 and under or 15 to 40. They were simply doing their job. I don't know how much contact was made. He did slip in my estimation. He fell backwards."


New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said on Friday the two officers should be fired, and called for the incident to be investigated for "possible criminal charges".

In a statement, Buffalo Mayor Byron Brown said: "We can confirm that contingency plans are in place to maintain police services and ensure public safety within our community."

An initial statement from Buffalo Police Department said the man - long-time social justice activist in Buffalo, according to advocacy group Push (People United for Sustainable Housing) - had "tripped" and fallen during a "skirmish involving protesters".

Police spokesman Jeff Rinaldo later attributed the statement to officers not directly involved in the incident.

Two Buffalo policemen charged for shoving 75-year-old protester - BBC News

----------


## panama hat

> Fifty-seven of their colleagues - the entire unit - later resigned from the team in response to the officers' suspension.


To be clear, they DIDN'T quite the police force.  They quit their (temporary?) unit.




> An initial statement from Buffalo Police Department said the man - long-time social justice activist in Buffalo, according to advocacy group Push (People United for Sustainable Housing) - had "tripped" and fallen during a "skirmish involving protesters".


Police issuing false reports???  Nevvvaaaaa

----------


## bowie

For those who think the politicians aren't listening...


http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/minneapolis-city-council-announces-intent-to-disband-police-department/ar-BB15amCL?li=BBnb7Kz


*
Minneapolis City Council announces intent to disband police department*
Estefan Saucedo     1 hr ago

A veto-proof majority of Minneapolis City Council members announced during a rally at Powderhorn Sunday that they are planning to disband the police department.
City Council members said they will invest in community-led safety initiatives instead of the police department.  :Smile: 
"Our commitment is to end our city’s toxic relationship with the Minneapolis Police Department, to end policing as we know it, and to re-create systems of public safety that actually keep us safe," Minneapolis City Council President Lisa Bender said at Sunday’s community meeting.  :Smile:  
The council members who took part in the announcement are Cam Gordon, Steve Fletcher, Phillipe Cunningham, Jeremiah Ellison, Andrea Jenkins, Alondra Cano, Lisa Bender and Jeremy Schroeder. 
The announcement comes after various entities such as the University of Minnesota, Minneapolis Public Schools, First Avenue, and others decided to end or limit their relationship with the police department.



*Minneapolis, MN Crime Rates and Statistics ...*

www.neighborhoodscout.com › Minnesota › Minneapolis
With a _crime rate_ of 50 per one thousand residents, _Minneapolis_ has one of the highest _crime rates_ in America compared to all communities of all sizes.
 


Will have to monitor Minneapolis real estate sales and pricing, gun sales, vigilantism and, of course, enrollment at the University of Minnesota – Paul Kersey, Where are you?

----------


## beachbound

So proud of my fellow countrymen…

White woman blocks BLM protest with her car, and  spits in the face of a young black teen.

----------


## cyrille

> Will have to monitor Minneapolis real estate sales and pricing, gun sales, vigilantism and, of course, enrollment at the University of Minnesota – Paul Kersey, Where are you?


$$$ always comes first, eh bowie.

----------


## Klondyke

> Two Buffalo policemen charged for shoving 75-year-old protester


And what about the gang of their colleagues walking by, watching the puddle of the blood?

----------


## Cujo

> For those who think the politicians aren't listening...
> 
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/minneapolis-city-council-announces-intent-to-disband-police-department/ar-BB15amCL?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> 
> *
> Minneapolis City Council announces intent to disband police department*
> Estefan Saucedo     1 hr ago
> ...


Considering they have one of the highest crime rates in the country you would think they'd kind of NEED a police force..
I think experiment of defunding and disbanding police forces will end in tears.

----------


## panama hat

> Considering they have one of the highest crime rates in the country


Minneapolis?  Serious?

----------


## Cujo

Caveat [compared to all communities of all sizes.]

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Considering they have one of the highest crime rates in the country you would think they'd kind of NEED a police force..
> I think experiment of defunding and disbanding police forces will end in tears.


The devil is in the detail.

They are not eliminated policing. They are disbanding the predominately white police force.

They actually came out with sensible solutions like, you know, using traffic cameras to issue tickets rather than pulling black drivers over and killing them for double parking.

----------


## bowie

> $$$ always comes first, eh bowie.


Yup, pretty much. Knee jerk reactions have far reaching consequences. Defunding a police department essentially means you no longer have a police force. 

Ring, ring, yes, I'd like to report a burglary in progress - I'm sorry, we no longer exist, call the mayor's office. Ring, ring, you have reached the mayor's office, our normal hours of operation are 9 AM to 4 PM. 

So, all calls go to 911 which refers them to the State Police, will they respond, yes, but, how long will it take them to respond???

Far reaching consequences, insurance companies are statistical data-miners. Of importance are crime rates, police response, etc. No police force, increased crime rate, home owners insurance goes through the roof to almost unaffordable rates. Can't afford homeowners insurance, try and get a mortgage. Can't get a mortgage, can't buy a property in the city limits. Less residents more taxes.

Now, of course, the monies saved on police salaries paid out - will be funding, or, in their terms, invested in community-led safety initiatives. Any guess on ROI and how long it will take, if ever, to achieve the breakeven point. 





> Minneapolis? Serious?


 Yes, go ahead, take a look.

The city of Minneapolis already has a ridiculous crime rate, see the actual crime statistics at this link:
www.neighborhoodscout.com › Minnesota › Minneapolis, now, this crime rate is with a police force of 800 sworn officers and 300 civilian employees in five precincts.


So,  the town council had a knee jerk reaction and is now on record to disband the police department. Putting 1,100 law enforcement folk onto the unemployment line. However, that will not happen.

After the protests have died down and people return to normal, about the same time the next crisis diverts the attention of the general public, the town council will announce that disbanding the police force is just not feasible after having studied the issue in length. I do wonder just how many feasibility studies will be conducted at taxpayer expense to reach that conclusion.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Klondyke

Actually, without the cameras held in hands of everybody, the police abuses had not been so apparent, hence, no such an outrage of the population. It started in L.A. with King. 
Ban the cameras...

----------


## panama hat

> Actually, without the cameras held in hands of everybody, the police abuses had not been so apparent


What?  Make sense, thanks

----------


## OhOh

> without the cameras held in hands of everybody


Unfortunately be they ordinary citizens or officials expensive, never break, guaranteed cameras, sometimes they do not work, allegedly.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Unfortunately be they ordinary citizens or officials expensive, never break, guaranteed cameras, sometimes they do not work, allegedly.


You're confusing smartphones with Thai CCTV, you dimwit.

----------


## HuangLao

It ain't rebellin' if you're still drinking what they're sellin'....

----------


## OhOh

> You're confusing smartphones with


3 maybe 4 police body cameras actually.

----------


## OhOh

*For This to Slip Would Be the ‘End of Empire’ 

*Alastair Crooke 

June 8, 2020


_"A hot humid day, but a gentle, warm breeze is blowing.  The smoke and tear gas swirl gently to and fro, hanging in the dense,  sweaty air, as shafts of dazzling sunlight scythe through the smokiness  at sharp angles. A mass protest is forming. Youths are chattering;  people moving aimlessly. It still has not solidified into purpose, yet  the raw tenseness of the coming conflict hangs, as palpably as does the  smoke in the air. It is evident – there will be violence today.__No, this is not America.

 This is the flashpoint crossroad between the  radical Jewish settler outpost of Beit El in the West Bank, and its  interface with the Palestinian town of Ramallah. Between the two, the  Israeli army are ranged, awaiting the hostilities to commence. This was  back, during the Second Palestinian Intifada; it was a time of near war,  and I was present, charged with observing this, and other unfolding  confrontations, on behalf of the EU.
_
_As usual, I head to the back of the sprawling mob, for it is only  from this perspective that one can understand the nature of events. You  observe the silent organisation in action. Young men smoothly and  unobtrusively, position the piles of stones that later would be hurled  (mostly ineffectually) at the soldiers who are stood just beyond the  range of stone-throwers. 

Then the protest managers are gone – vanished.
_
_I know what is about to unfold. I have just seen two snipers (in this  instance, Palestinians), slip into position, well-back, concealed on a  hillside over-looking the crossroads. It is a sad sight – the young  people massing before me are not dangerous; they generally are decent,  sincere young people, angry at the expanding settler-occupation, and  hyped by the ‘animators’ sent amongst the crowd to stoke emotions. They  are not bad young people.
_
_I am sad, because some, I know, will soon be dead, their families  mourning a child’s loss tonight. But they are the fodder – innocent  fodder – and this is war. At the height of confrontation, the snipers  begin. Just a couple of rounds, but enough; they fire with silenced  weapons. The Israelis soldiers cannot tell (unlike me), the source of  the firing. A number of Palestinian youth fall dead; the mood  incandescent. Purpose achieved.
_
_Why do I write about these twenty-year old events? Because I know  well the patterns. I have seen them often. It is a playbook widely used.  And I see familiar tell-tales emerging in the videos posted on the  current protests in America._
_Most notable, are the ubiquitous palettes of bricks that mysteriously  appear in the background to many videos of the protests (see here for a typical selection). Who is positioning them? Who is paying? U.S. commentator, Michael Snyder, too has noted  the “complex network of bicycle scouts to move ahead of demonstrators  in different directions of where police were, and where police were not,  for purposes of being able to direct groups from the larger group to …  where they thought officers would not be.”
_
_He observes too, the anticipatory raising of bail money; the  preparing of medical teams, ready to treat injuries; and of caches of  flammable materials (suitable for torching official vehicles),  pre-positioned in places where protests would later occur. All this –  with simultaneous protests in more than 380 U.S. cities – in my  experience, signals much bigger, silent backstage organization. And  behind ‘the organisation’, the instigators lie, far back: maybe even  thousands of miles back; and somewhere out there will be the financier.
_
_However, in the U.S., commentators say they see no leadership; the  protests are amorphous. That is not unusual to see no leadership – a  ‘leadership’ appears only if negotiations are sought and planned;  otherwise key actors are to be protected from arrest. The most telling  sign of a backstage organisation is that on one day, it is ‘full on’,  and the next all is quiet – as if a switch has been pulled. It often  has.
_
_Of course, the overwhelming majority of protestors in the U.S. this  last week, were – and are – decent sincere Americans, outraged at George  Floyd’s killing and continuing social and institutional racism. Was  this then, an Antifa  and anarchist operation, as the White House contends? I doubt it – any  more than those Palestinian youth in Beit El constituted anything other  than fodder for the front of stage. We simply don’t know the backstage.  Keep an open mind.
_
_Tom Luongo presciently suggests  that should we wish to understand better the context to these recent  events – and not be stuck at stage appearances – we need to look to Hong  Kong for indicators.
_
_Writing in October 2019, Luongo noted  that: “What started as peaceful protests against an extradition law and  worry over reunification with China has morphed into an ugly and  vicious assault on the city’s economic future. [This is] being  perpetrated by the so-called “Block Bloc”, roving bands of mask-wearing,  police-tactic defying vandals attacking randomly around the city to  disrupt people going to work”.
_
_An exasperated local man exclaims:  “Not only you [i.e. Block Bloc protestors are] harming the people  making their living in businesses, companies, shopping malls. You’re  destroying subway stations. You’re destroying our streets. You’re  destroying our hard-earned reputation as a safe, international business  centre. You’re destroying our economy”. The man cannot explain why there  was not a single police officer in sight, for hours, as the rampage  continued.
_
_What is going on? Luongo quotes  a September Bloomberg interview with HK tycoon, Jimmy Lai, billionaire  publisher of the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) scourge, the Apple Daily,  and the highly visible interlocutor of official Washington notables,  such as Mike Pence, Mike Pompeo and John Bolton. In it, Lai pronounced  himself convinced that if protests in HK turned violent, China would  have no choice but to send the People’s Armed Police units from Shenzen  into Hong Kong to put down unrest: “That,” Lai said on Bloomberg TV,  “will be a repeat of the Tiananmen Square massacre; and that will bring  in the whole world against China … Hong Kong will be done, and … China  will be done, too”.
_
_In brief, Lai proposes to ‘burn’ Hong Kong – to ‘save’ Hong Kong.  That is, ‘burn it to save it’ from the CCP – to keep its residue in the  ‘Anglo-sphere’.
_
_“Jimmy Lai”, Luongo writes, “is telling you what the strategy is  here. The goal is to thoroughly undermine China’s standing on the world  stage and raise that of the U.S. This is economic warfare, it’s a hybrid  war tactic. And the soldiers are radicalized kids in uniforms bonking  old men on the heads with sticks and taunting cops. Sound familiar?  Because that’s what’s going on in places like Portland, Oregon with  Antifa … And that cause is chaos”. (Recall, Luongo wrote this more than  six months ago)._
_Well, here we are today: Steve Bannon, closely allied with what he, himself, terms the U.S.’ China super-hawks, and allied with yet another Chinese billionaire financier, Guo Wengui (a fugitive  from the Chinese Authorities, and member at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club),  is pursuing an incandescent campaign of denigration and vitriol against  the Chinese Communist Party – intended, like Lai’s campaign, to destroy  utterly China’s global standing.
_
_Here it is again – the tightly-knit band of U.S. and exile  super-hawks want to ‘burn’ down the CCP, to ‘save’ what? To save the  ‘Empire Waning’ (America), through ‘burning’ the ‘Empire Rising’  (China). Bannon (at least, and to his credit), is explicit about the  risk: A failure to prevail in this this info-war mounted against the CCP, he says, will end in “kinetic war”.
_
_So, back to the U.S. protests, and drawing on Luongo’s insights from Hong Kong – I wrote  last week that Trump sees himself fighting a hidden global ‘war’ to  retain America’s present dominance over global money (the dollar) – now  America’s principal source of external power. For America to lose this  struggle to a putative multi-lateral cosmopolitan governance – Trump  perceives – would result in the whole, white Anglo-sphere’s ejection  from control over the global financial system – and its associated  political privilege. It would entail control of the global financial and  political system slipping away to an amorphous multi-lateral financial  governance, operated by an international institution, or some global  Central Bank. Since before WW1, control of global financial governance  has been in the hands of the Anglo-American nexus running between London  and New York. It still does, just about – albeit that today’s Wall  Street elite is cosmopolitan, rather than Anglo, yet still it is firmly  anchored to Washington, via the Fed and the U.S. Treasury. For this to  slip would be the ‘end of Empire’.
_
_To maintain the status of the dollar, Trump therefore has assiduously  devoted himself to disrupting the multi-lateral global order, sensing  this danger to the unique privileges conveyed by control of the world’s  monetary base. His particular concern would be to see a Europe that was  umbilically-linked to the financial and technological heavy-weight that  is China. This, in itself, effectively would presage a different world  financial governance.
_
_But, is the fear that the threat principally lies with Europe’s  Soros-style vision justified? There may – just as well – be a  fifth-column at home. The billionaires’ club of the very rich has long  ceased to be culturally ‘Anglo’. It has become a borderless,  ‘self-selecting’, governing entity unto itself._

_Perhaps an earlier ‘end of Époque’ metamorphosis shows us how readily  an old-established elite can swap horses in order to survive. In the  historical Sicilian novel, The Leopard, Prince Salina’s nephew tells his  uncle that the old order is ‘done’,  and with it, the family is ‘done’ too, unless … “Unless we ourselves  take a hand now, they’ll foist a republic on us. If we want things to  stay as they are, things will have to change”.
_
_It is clear that some billionaire oligarchs – whether American or not  – can see the ‘writing on the wall’: A financial crisis is coming. And  so, too, is a social one. A recent survey done by one such member,  showed that 55% of American millennials supported the end to the  capitalist system. Perhaps the brotherhood of billionaires is thinking  that ‘unless we ourselves take a hand now, they’ll foist socialism on  us’. If we want things to stay as they are, things will have to change.  The recent disorder in the U.S. will have unnerved them further.
_
_The push towards radical change – towards that global financial,  political and ecological governance that threatens dollar hegemony –  paradoxically may emerge from within: from within America’s own  financial elite. ‘Burning’ the dollar’s privileged global status may  become seen as the price for things to stay as they are – and for the  elite to be saved. The future of Empire hangs on this issue: Can U.S.  dollar hegemony be preserved, or might the financial ‘nobility’ see that  things must change – if they to stay as they are? That is, the  Revolution may come from within – and not necessarily from abroad.
_
_In recent days, Trump has pivoted to being the President of ‘Law and  Order’ – a shift which he explicitly connected to 1968, when, in  response to protests in Minneapolis after the police suffocation last  week of George Floyd, Trump tweeted: “When the looting begins, the  shooting starts”. These were the words used by Governor George Wallace,  the segregationist third-party candidate, in the 1968 Presidential  election: Republicans launched their “southern strategy” to win over  resentful white Democrats after the civil rights revolution.
_
_Trump is determined to prevail – but today is not 1968. Can a Law and  Order platform work now? U.S. demography in the south has shifted, and  it is not clear that the liberal, urban electorates of America would  sign up to a law-and-order platform, which implicitly appeals to white  anxieties?
_
_In a sense, President Trump finds himself between a rock and a hard  place. If the protests are not quelled, and “the right normal (not)  restored” (as per Esper’s words), Trump may lose those remaining ‘law  and order’ conservatives. But, were he to lose control and over-react  using the military, then it may be Trump who has his own ‘Tiananmen  Square’ – one, which Jimmy Lai (gleefully) predicted in Hong Kong’s case  would bring in the whole world against China: “Hong Kong will be done,  and … China will be done, too.”
_
_Or, in this instance, Trump might be done, and … the U.S. too."_

https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2020/06/08/for-this-to-slip-would-be-the-end-of-empire/


http://themostimportantnews.com/arch...-united-states

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 3 maybe 4 police body cameras actually.


You're right, it's difficult to tell what your puppy meant when he said:




> _without the cameras held in hands of everybody_

----------


## Cujo

Sometimes more is NOT less.
Sometimes it's just too fing much to be bothered with.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *For This to Slip Would Be the ‘End of Empire’*


I preferred this young lady who summed it up well:

----------


## OhOh

Thanks exceptional person.

----------


## OhOh

Where do the Gen-Z, the tech and media savvy stand in this. Fighting armed police/military with pop guns is so yesterday?

*Pentagon War Game Includes Scenario for Military Response to Domestic Gen Z Rebellion*_"In the face of protests composed largely of young people, the presence of America’s military on the streets of major cities has been a controversial development. But this isn’t the first time that Generation Z — those born after 1996 — has popped up on the Pentagon’s radar.

__Documents obtained by The Intercept via the Freedom of Information  Act reveal that a Pentagon war game, called the 2018 Joint Land, Air and  Sea Strategic Special Program, or JLASS, offered a scenario in which  members of Generation Z, driven by malaise and discontent, launch a  “Zbellion” in America in the mid-2020s."

JLASS Document
continues:

https://theintercept.com/2020/06/05/...ar-game-gen-z/

_

----------


## Looper

This whole unpleasant situation seems to be based on a misplaced framing of the problem I would say.

This is a story primarily about police brutality, not racism.

Is there any stats to show that blacks get harsher policing than whites?

Taking into account the fact that, due to unfortunate socioeconomic circumstances beyond their control, blacks do commit more crime than whites.

The socioeconomic problem is worth addressing but is there a statistically demonstrable issue with police violence being disproportionate w.r.t. race after the socioeconomic ethnic representation skew is factored in?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is there any stats to show that blacks get harsher policing than whites?


Yes. Lots of them. You must have your head up your arse.

----------


## Norton

> F.B.I. to Investigate Arrest of Black Man Who Died During Arrest


Jumping back to square 1. Would be a twist if FBI finds that Derek the killer was not a racist but just a bully who would have done same if twas a white guy under his knee.  :Wink:

----------


## helge

> Actually, without the cameras held in hands of everybody, the police abuses had not been so apparent, hence, no such an outrage of the population. It started in L.A. with King.
> Ban the cameras...


 :Smile: 
And Harry wouldn't misunderstand so much, if it wasn't for.................. Gutenberg

Fuck you, Johann


Good point,Klondike

They do have to be more carefull today

Although the Supreme Court has given the police a free pass if they feel"scared or threatened".( I heard  :Smile:  )

Scary, eh ?

----------


## panama hat

> Is there any stats to show that blacks get harsher policing than whites?


You're serious?

----------


## misskit

Feds Charge Branden Wolfe, 23, in Connection With Minneapolis Police Station Fire

Federal authorities on announced Monday that a 23-year-old man has been charged in connection to to the May 28 fire set to the Minneapolis Police Department’s Third Precinct station during protests over the police killing of George Floyd.


Branden Wolfe, of St. Paul, was charged with aiding and abetting arson at the police station after admitting the authorities he had been in the building, took property, and pushed a wooden barrel into the fire, the U.S. Attorney’s Office District of Minnesota announced Monday.

MORE https://www.thedailybeast.com/feds-c...-fire?ref=home

----------


## cyrille

> You're serious?


Should definitely stick to the shag threads.

----------


## misskit

*Ku Klux Klan leader drove truck into crowd of peaceful protesters, Virginia officials say*

A Virginia man who is alleged to have driven his truck into a crowd of peaceful protesters over the weekend is an "admitted leader" of the Ku Klux Klan, officials said Monday.


In a statement, Henrico County Commonwealth's Attorney Shannon Taylor described the man, identified as Harry Rogers, 36, as "a propagandist of Confederate ideology." A "cursory glance" at his social media accounts and his admissions to authorities revealed that he was a leader of the white supremacist group, she said.

MORE Ku Klux Klan leader drove truck into crowd of peaceful protesters, Virginia officials say

----------


## AntRobertson

> A Virginia man who is alleged to have driven his truck into a crowd of peaceful protesters over the weekend is an "admitted leader" of the Ku Klux Klan, officials said Monday.


Some People: Racism is no longer an issue in the U.S.
Ku Klux Klan Dude: Hold my beer...

----------


## Looper

> You're serious?


Of course there is frequent anecdotal evidence since every time there is an incident involving a black man and police it gets politically driven news coverage.

But is there statistical evidence showing that these highly publicised individual incidents combine to reflect a genuinely racially biased skew in excessive police brutality?

----------


## AntRobertson

> But is there statistical evidence showing that these incidents combine to reflect a genuinely racially biased skew in excessive police brutality?


Yes..

----------


## misskit

RESEARCH ARTICLE


*Risk of being killed by police use of force in the United States by age, race–ethnicity, and sex*

Abstract


We use data on police-involved deaths to estimate how the risk of being killed by police use of force in the United States varies across social groups. We estimate the lifetime and age-specific risks of being killed by police by race and sex. We also provide estimates of the proportion of all deaths accounted for by police use of force. We find that African American men and women, American Indian/Alaska Native men and women, and Latino men face higher lifetime risk of being killed by police than do their white peers. We find that Latina women and Asian/Pacific Islander men and women face lower risk of being killed by police than do their white peers. Risk is highest for black men, who (at current levels of risk) face about a 1 in 1,000 chance of being killed by police over the life course. The average lifetime odds of being killed by police are about 1 in 2,000 for men and about 1 in 33,000 for women. Risk peaks between the ages of 20 y and 35 y for all groups. For young men of color, police use of force is among the leading causes of death.

MORE Risk of being killed by police use of force in the United States by age, race–ethnicity, and sex | PNAS

----------


## cyrille

Of course the 'rote' reply to that would be that more black people being shot may not in itself indicate racial bias on the part of the police.

Nobody would seriously say that the stats on men vs women indicate sexism, after all.

Which might be why ant didn't bother with a longer reply.  :Very Happy:

----------


## raycarey

> Is there any stats to show that blacks get harsher policing than whites?


jesus fvcking wept.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^I even extended it by a full stop to take into account the five character minimum.

 :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> But is there statistical evidence showing that these highly publicised individual incidents combine to reflect a genuinely racially biased skew in excessive police brutality?


Not the first time you've asked . . . and you're getting the same responses.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Of course there is frequent anecdotal evidence since every time there is an incident involving a black man and police it gets politically driven news coverage.
> 
> But is there statistical evidence showing that these highly publicised individual incidents combine to reflect a genuinely racially biased skew in excessive police brutality?


Asked and answered.

Stop being so fucking obtuse.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Of course the 'rote' reply to that would be that more black people being shot may not in itself indicate racial bias on the part of the police.
> 
> Nobody would seriously say that the stats on men vs women indicate sexism, after all.
> 
> Which might be why ant didn't bother with a longer reply.


The key one is number of unarmed people killed by police.

There is no justification for shooting an unarmed man.

Yet the rate at which unarmed blacks are killed by police is significantly higher than it is for whites, like 2.5 times higher.

Blacks don't riot if a black man dies in a shootout with police.

It's the executions that get their goat (and a lot of other peoples).

----------


## cyrille

> ^^I even extended it by a full stop to take into account the five character minimum.


I can't say I've noticed, sir.....

----------


## AntRobertson

> Yet the rate at which unarmed blacks are killed by police is significantly higher than it is for whites, like 2.5 times higher.


Empirically speaking it seems that white mass murderers (e.g. the Dylan Roofs, Robert Bowers, and James Holmes's of this world) who don't top themselves have a significantly higher probability of surviving an arrest than an unarmed Black man does a routine traffic stop.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Is there any stats to show that blacks get harsher policing than whites?


Are you taking the piss?

Phaaaaaaark me.

----------


## Looper

> Not the first time you've asked . . . and you're getting the same responses.


I am not saying that there is not a problem with racism in the US police. Maybe there is. But we don't that there is until statistical evidence is produced. If there is a problem then I am as keen as the next fella for it to be sorted out.




> Yet the rate at which unarmed blacks are killed by police is significantly higher than it is for whites, like 2.5 times higher.


I am actually surprised it is as low as 2.5. I thought it should be higher than that.

Is that lower or higher than the ratio of blacks to whites in prison? People in prison have been found guilty by due process of criminality worthy of imprisonment. You might expect the ratio  of police fatal shootings to match this ratio.

If 2.5 is higher than the imprisonment ratio that may point to racism in police brutality.

If it is equal to the imprisonment ratio then that may point to there being no racism in police brutality.

If it is lower than the imprisonment ratio then that may point to there being positive discrimination against brutality against blacks by police.

----------


## Saint Willy

You don't get simple maths, do you?

or dumb arse troll.

----------


## helge

> drove truck into crowd


Hard to fathom

Hate ? Frustation ?

Some kind of nutter jihad ?

----------


## HermantheGerman

You want to hear simple math?
Ask a white/asian man if he would mind that his daughter marry a black person. All those white do gooder hypocrites will mumble give you all kind of excuses and at the end say ahhhhhh NO ! 
Except the lying hypocrites on TD.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hope you get my point you  slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> You want to hear simple math?
> Ask a white/asian man if he would mind that his daughter marry a black person. All those white do gooder hypocrites will mumble give you all kind of excuses and at the end say ahhhhhh NO ! 
> Except the lying hypocrites on TD. 
> 
> Hope you get my point you  slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas.



Why are white people afraid of blacks?
Now don't let the "German" in my avatar get in the way and don't answer with the usual racial slurs. Try being objective.
People from N.Z. don't qualify because they live in white ghettos.  :Tongue Tied:

----------


## helge

Could  we try with a stinking rich black guy, who would enjoy go fishing with FIL (me). :Smile: 

Most fathers are sceptics when it comes to SIL's (all races)

----------


## helge

> Why are white people afraid of blacks?


We watch a lot of TV series

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Could  we try with a stinking rich black guy, who would enjoy go fishing with FIL (me).
> 
> Most fathers are sceptics when it comes to SIL's (all races)


....at least your honest  :Smile: 

I would prefer intelligent AND rich, and my grandchildren a bit more white then black.  ::spin:: 

ahhhh.....wait.....depending where they live    ::spin::   ::spin::

----------


## HermantheGerman

> We watch a lot of TV series


What the hell are you watching?

----------


## helge

> .at least your honest


Hey!

Did I just sound like a father, who would welcome anyone, as long as they had money ?

Not so 

I feel so triggered and pinged-pawned

----------


## helge

> What the hell are you watching?


Krimi

It is always the negro or the butler, who did it

----------


## Klondyke

> What the hell are you watching?


Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (1967)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (1967) - IMDb

----------


## Klondyke

Just watched a German talkshow where black (cocoa) native Germans (fruit of the Allies armies) recalling their experience with (not only) police during their stay in USA...

(A conclusion: if you want to visit USA, you better wear a white skin...)

----------


## helge

> if you want to visit USA, you better wear a white skin..


I'm not going there; me and my pig coloured skin are Ami-sceptics

----------


## Looper

> You don't get simple maths, do you?
> 
> or dumb arse troll.


Isn't what I posted about the comparison of fatal shooting rates vs imprisonment rates possibly true?

I am not saying it is definitely correct and valid (I just thought it up as I posted it) but it seems like a reasonable possibility or starting point for a statistical analysis of accusations of police racism.

I don't understand why you think it is a troll.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Isn't what I posted about the comparison of fatal shooting rates vs imprisonment rates possibly true?


Valid question Loops but i fear you are not one of the righteous brothers on here, we need an expert, Reachy?

----------


## NamPikToot

In other news the righteous wankers are busy in the UK running around tidying up everything from history to TV programmes, fuk me the BBC radio is full of them crawling out the woodwork to out do each other on how society needs changing.

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/little-britain-blackface-removed-bbc-iplayer-brit-box-netflix-racism-a9556876.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am not saying that there is not a problem with racism in the US police. Maybe there is. But we don't that there is until statistical evidence is produced. If there is a problem then I am as keen as the next fella for it to be sorted out.


You're a fucking idiot, even if you're trying to troll.

----------


## Looper

> You're a fucking idiot, even if you're trying to troll.


I don't understand why you think it is a troll?

Are you genuinely interested in knowing whether or not the US police are racist? I am.

How can we know whether they are or not without comparing statistical analysis of police violence and shootings by race with other metrics that we would expect them to be in line with or not depending on whether racism is being exhibited?

Would you consider the US judicial system to be racist if it turns out that blacks are proportionally over-represented in the prison population compared with the general population?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't understand why you think it is a troll?


Because it's either that or you are one really dumb fucker.

If you are "interested in knowing" go and look up the many statistical reports on the death of unarmed blacks during arrest compared to whites.

That is what kicked off these riots and the answers are easy to find.

Yet you keep cretinously asking if it's true.

Look it up or shut the fuck up.

----------


## lom

> comparing statistical analysis of police violence and shootings by race with other metrics that we would expect them to be in line with


You can't compare with crime rate, police violence affects both criminals and non-criminals.
We don't expect them to be comparable, only you do.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Why are black teenagers stopped and searched  10x more likely than all other Londoners?

Because black London teenagers are 10 x more likely to be involved in gangs etc.

It's not rocket science or racism.

It's a sad fact which needs addressing through the education and social system.

----------


## AntRobertson

> You want to hear simple math?
> Ask a white/asian man if he would mind that his daughter marry a black person. All those white do gooder hypocrites will mumble give you all kind of excuses and at the end say ahhhhhh NO ! 
> Except the lying hypocrites on TD. 
> 
> Hope you get my point you  slack-jawed sister-fucking inbred Billy Bob yokel racist muthuafuckas.


That's not math but it is simple, Herman.

It also says more about you than anyone else.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I don't understand why you think it is a troll.


Because the answers to the 'questions' you are asking are so blatantly obvious and easy to find for yourself that it's hard to believe you: a) haven't bothered checking yourself; b) aren't trolling; c) and it's allowed to stand whilst responses to it are apparently disappearing.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why are black teenagers stopped and searched  10x more likely than all other Londoners?
> 
> Because black London teenagers are 10 x more likely to be involved in gangs etc.
> 
> It's not rocket science or racism.
> 
> It's a sad fact which needs addressing through the education and social system.


If you are going to quote statistics in a news thread, post the source or they're meaningless.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Just watched a German talkshow where black (cocoa) native Germans (fruit of the Allies armies) recalling their experience with (not only) police during their stay in USA...
> 
> (A conclusion: if you want to visit USA, you better wear a white skin...)



ALL German tourists know when traveling to the U.S. to watch out and behave when confronted with a U.S. cop. You can read it in every advisory. Actually it starts already at the airport with the immigration department. I usually try to pick a white (german last name) immigration officer. Ohhhh shit! Am I a racist again or just playing my skin?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Krimi
> 
> It is always the negro or the butler, who did it


I prefer black comedians! 
By the way, when watching a movie with a jewish director there is a big chance that there is some sort of nazi or bad german involved. Ohh shit am I a racist again.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Because it's either that or you are one really dumb fucker.
> 
> If you are "interested in knowing" go and look up the many statistical reports on the death of unarmed blacks during arrest compared to whites.
> 
> That is what kicked off these riots and the answers are easy to find.
> 
> Yet you keep cretinously asking if it's true.
> 
> Look it up or shut the fuck up.



You definitely don't qualify to tell anyone here to shut the fuck up. You are one of the biggest racist here on this forum ! Just look at the Covid-19 thread and your remarks about Chinese.
Now shut the fuck up you imbecile!

----------


## AntRobertson

You seem to be having a bit of a melt-down Herman?

Angry? Or is it just usual every day Yerman shoutiness?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ALL German tourists know when traveling to the U.S. to watch out and behave when confronted with a U.S. cop. You can read it in every advisory. Actually it starts already at the airport with the immigration department. I usually try to pick a white (german last name) immigration officer. Ohhhh shit! Am I a racist again or just playing my skin?


What if you get a blue suede shoe?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You definitely don't qualify to tell anyone here to shut the fuck up. You are one of the biggest racist here on this forum ! Just look at the Covid-19 thread and your remarks about Chinese.
> Now shut the fuck up you imbecile!


The chinkies aren't a race you fucking cretin.

They are a nation of 56 different ethnicities, and certain individuals across the spectrum are c u n t s like you.

P.S. The government are wont to discriminate against ones they don't like. That's called racism. You know, like you do.

----------


## OhOh

> If you are going to quote statistics in a news thread, post the source or they're meaningless.


 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> I usually try to pick a white (german last name) immigration officer. Ohhhh shit! Am I a racist again or just playing my skin?


Posting on a Thai centric site, are you not drawn to an Asian IO?




> certain individuals across TD are c u n t s like you.


FIFY.




> The government are wont to discriminate against ones they don't like. That's called racism.


Limited to China?

----------


## raycarey

> Why are black teenagers stopped and searched 10x more likely than all other Londoners?
> 
> Because black London teenagers are 10 x more likely to be involved in gangs etc.
> 
> It's not rocket science or racism.


this is a pathetic mix of willful ignorance, racism and flat out stupidity.

----------


## raycarey

and in case you were wondering if we had already hit bottom.....

nope

----------


## Klondyke

> Taking into account the fact that, due to unfortunate socioeconomic circumstances beyond their control, blacks do commit more crime than whites.
> 
> The socioeconomic problem is worth addressing but is there a statistically demonstrable issue with police violence being disproportionate w.r.t. race after the socioeconomic ethnic representation skew is factored in?


All these problems are really "socioeconomic", or something like this. And when taken in consideration that the richest country in the world has an enormous portion of population living really in poverty - who is afraid to speak it out?

There are student debts, car debts, credit cards debts, housing debts, all in trillion figures. 

So, is it so difficult to understand that because of such poverty the consequences result in general health and criminal problems?

Any party can address problem of the poverty? (there are just 2, do they care?)

----------


## OhOh

> Any party can address problem of the poverty? (there are just 2, do they care


Only about themselves and their interns.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Limited to China?


Absolutely not, and did I suggest that?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and in case you were wondering if we had already hit bottom.....
> 
> nope


Suspended from their jobs. One hopes they get more than that.

----------


## happynz

> usually try to pick a white (german last name) immigration officer. Ohhhh shit! Am I a racist again or just playing my skin?


I've travelled to the States a lot and I can't recall having the option of picking an immigration officer. 

Oh wait. You're just bullshitting to make a point. Carry on.

----------


## sabang

Why do so many US police forces send their cops to Israel for training?

----------


## beachbound

> Why do so many US police forces send their cops to Israel for training?




Interpersonal skills, and sensitivity training.

----------


## sabang

If I were an American Indian, I would feel distinctly threatened by that.

----------


## pickel

> Why do so many US police forces send their cops to Israel for training?


Would that be beat cops, or detectives learning intelligence gathering?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Would that be beat cops, or detectives learning intelligence gathering?


All policing.

So it includes crowd control, arrest management, etc.

Little wonder people are dying, if you're a Palestinian getting arrested in Israel your chances of survival are probably less then those of a black man in Alabama.

----------


## panama hat

> Why do so many US police forces send their cops to Israel for training?


Do they?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Why do so many US police forces send their cops to Israel for training?


We can bitch about cops all we want and of course their are some rotten apples. But pleeeeeeeeeze lets not forget one thing you Mary Poppins of this world:

*"People are loosing more and more their psychological barrier or inhibition or call it whatever you want."*

Blame it on TV the internet social inequality or whatever. 
I certainly don't want to be a policeman or wish that my kids take up this job. Their are just too many nuts and fruits running around out there. Some are sitting even up in higher places  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HermantheGerman

> The chinkies aren't a race you fucking cretin.
> 
> They are a nation of 56 different ethnicities, and certain individuals across the spectrum are c u n t s like you.
> 
> P.S. The government are wont to discriminate against ones they don't like. That's called racism. You know, like you do.


Chinkies is a an ethnic slur!
Who uses ethnic slurs?
Racists, cunts, assholes, imbeciles,idiots etc..... etc......Pick one they ALL fit you.

----------


## AntRobertson

> usually try to pick a white (german last name) immigration officer. Ohhhh shit! Am I a racist again or just playing my skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by happynz
> 
> ...


No answer there Herman? Just going to pretend it didn't happen?

OK then.

----------


## Looper

> All these problems are really "socioeconomic", or something like this. And when taken in consideration that the richest country in the world has an enormous portion of population living really in poverty - who is afraid to speak it out?


There is a problem with police violence in the US but there is little problem with poverty when comparing with living standards in other countries and also when comparing with living standards in the US in the past.

----------


## Latindancer

> *"People are losing more and more their psychological barrier or inhibition or call it whatever you want."*


It's unfortunate but true...they are heading down towards the lowest common denominator. And as in life, so here on TD.

----------


## Looper

> Because the answers to the 'questions' you are asking are so blatantly obvious and easy to find for yourself that it's hard to believe you: a) haven't bothered checking yourself


I genuinely have not checked but I suspect that relative police shooting rates will correlate more closely with relative incarceration rates than with the general population representation.

If skewed incarceration rates are not racist then why must skewed shooting rates be racist?




> b) aren't trolling; c) and it's allowed to stand whilst responses to it are apparently disappearing.


You are asserting that the US police are racist and need to be reformed based on the 'feeling' you get from the number of stories you read in the press. That is the availability heuristic at work. It is the reason people are scared of sharks when they go swimming at the beach even though sharks are statistically extremely unlikely to attack them.

I am merely asking whether that assertion of racism is true and trying to find metrics we can agree on that would confirm or deny the assertion.

I find the suggestion that I must be trolling and that my question should be moderated to be a worrying aspect of modern left wing politics. When you want voices that merely question your politics to be shut down then your politics are becoming dogma.

There is certainly a problem with US police violence, since statistics show that US police shoot and injure people at a higher rate than other police forces, but I don't believe there is clear evidence that the violence is racist. I am not saying it isn't but I don't believe we have seen actual evidence that it is either.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I genuinely have not checked but I suspect that.....


.... "I'm going to keep waffling and pretend the statistics match the opinion I've already decided without any quantifiable evidence".

----------


## AntRobertson

> I genuinely have not checked


And that's the problem.




> I find the suggestion that I must be trolling and that my question should be moderated to be a worrying aspect of modern left wing politics.



Calm down princess and save the melodrama.

Post whatever the fuck you want nobody is trying to stop you. I had simply credited you with more intelligence.

Why the fuck do White dudes have to insert themselves as the 'real' victims of everything.

----------


## sabang

Oh Gawd- both AFL (aussie rules) teams for the resume of season match have run on field and warmed up wearing black (Black?) tops, and then taken the knee prior to kick off. Colin Kaepernick matters. This is getting like, pass the bucket

----------


## panama hat

You've not heard of aboriginal mistreatment by police, systemic racism?  Aboriginal deaths in custody?

----------


## sabang

All of the above, and of course the demonstrations. But it's become a media circus.

----------


## bsnub

> All of the above, and of course the demonstrations. But it's become a media circus.


Ok boomer.

----------


## SKkin

> Why do so many US police forces send their cops to Israel for training?


https://israelpalestinenews.org/minn...eck-restraint/

----------


## AntRobertson

> All of the above, and of course the demonstrations. But it's become a media circus.


Well yeah. But really your discomfort with others demanding equal rights / treatment / equality while watching some sport is utterly trivial in the grand scheme of things.

If that's bothering you more than systemic injustice then it's your priorities that are the problem.

 :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson



----------


## AntRobertson

> systemic injustice


Speaking of which...

----------


## Headworx

^Jeezuz! Seems like indigenous people should be careful about putting themselves into situations where they'll end up in prison or police custody.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nicked that from here:




Ole mate has just recounted one story of a guy who was basically left to cook to death in the back of a divvy van.

 :Sad:

----------


## Saint Willy

> We can bitch about cops all we want and of course their are some rotten apples. But pleeeeeeeeeze lets not forget one thing you Mary Poppins of this world:
> 
> *"People are loosing more and more their psychological barrier or inhibition or call it whatever you want."*
> 
> Blame it on TV the internet social inequality or whatever. 
> I certainly don't want to be a policeman or wish that my kids take up this job. Their are just too many nuts and fruits running around out there. Some are sitting even up in higher places


Do you come with a translator?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Do you come with a translator?


Are you still trying to be a third world teacher?

----------


## Looper

Some sober and sensible analysis of the actual numbers from the veteran genius that is Sam Harris (audio only).




Very long at 1 hour 42 but worth every minute I would say.

The first 42 minutes are a kind of political preamble before he dives into the numbers so you could skip that if you want but I would recommend listening to the whole thing.

In summary the numbers are basically (from memory as I have only listened to the podcast once):-

60 million police interactions with the public per year
10 million of those lead to arrests
1000 of those lead to fatalities
50% of those fatalities are white
25% are black

Taking into account the skew in violent black on black shootings in black suburbs there is very little evidence that the police violence has any significant racist skew

Also black and hispanic cops are much more likely to shoot/kill black/hispanic civilians than white cops are, which suggests that there is actually a positive discrimination bias in favour of white cops going easy on black people.

Tragic that society has to be brought to a catastrophic state of disruption based on convictions that are formed largely on the basis of the availability heuristic and confirmation bias.

I think in the short term the media needs to start giving proportional coverage to police violence on whites to help the public form a more realistic picture of what is going on.

As Harris points out, this turmoil will be a disaster for society of it results in the best police officers leaving the force (who would want to be a police officer when all police are unfairly vilified as racists?) and letting lower quality candidates fill their places.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Are you still trying to be a third world teacher?


I dunno, you tell me you silly old racist

----------


## Saint Willy

^^ Yes, looper, a 1 hour 42 minute rant on a podcast is going to be more accurate than the dozens of studies world wide by bona fide researchers!

----------


## HuangLao

> https://israelpalestinenews.org/minn...eck-restraint/


It might be noted that it's quite known that American policing systems recruit and encourage from military circles. 
Here lies the underlying presence of a deeper policing/militaristic state. 

Both operate and function in terribly close fashion.

----------


## bowie

The other shoes are beginning to drop – So, Were You Peacefully Protesting or Criminally Looting?   

Redacted for size 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/19-year-old-accused-of-looting-smashing-store-window-in-video-that-went-viral/ar-BB15pUMa

*MADISON, Wis. (WMTV) --* A 19-year-old woman has been arrested in connection with looting one downtown Madison business as well as the smashing of a window at Power Nine Games that was caught on video by a NBC15 News team.

According to the Madison Police Dept., Gabrielle Kokesh, 19, was booked into the Dane Co. jail on a count of burglary and criminal damage to property. The Waunakee teen is accused of stealing from a business at 414 State Street on Saturday, May 30, the first night of the confrontations between police and protestors.

MPD spokesperson Joel DeSpain said the department’s Burglary Crime Unit is continuing to investigate, identify, and arrest people who may have damaged businesses or looted during the recent protests. *He added that they have “a wealth of looting images captured by media, security cameras, and other sources” to work with.*


Cameras, cameras, everywhere...

----------


## bsnub

> A 19-year-old woman has been arrested in connection with looting one downtown Madison business


Another white looter. What is up with these white bitches?

----------


## Looper

> ^^ Yes, looper, a 1 hour 42 minute rant on a podcast...


Willy, why don't you try listening to the first 10 minutes. If you think it sounds like a one sided political rant then turn it off.

I hope you listen to the whole thing but if you don't it will only have cost you 10 minutes of your life.

----------


## SKkin

> It might be noted that it's quite known that American policing systems recruit and encourage from military circles. 
> Here lies the underlying presence of a deeper policing/militaristic state. 
> 
> Both operate and function in terribly close fashion.


Not seeing much global media outrage about knees on the necks of Palestinians. Wonder why...Same standard doesn't apply there?

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

You would possibly think they would have learned how not to be so kneejerk, but no, they shot another one.

Admittedly he was running away with their taser although as usual they lied about that bit and claimed he was shot "while they struggled for the taser".

Then it was revealed he pointed it at them. From a distance. While running away.




> ATLANTA  An Atlanta police officer involved in the death of a Black man at a fast-food restaurant has been fired and another placed on administrative duty, authorities confirmed early Sunday. 
> 
> The moves follow Saturday's resignation of Atlanta Police Chief Erika Shields, who stepped down as the Friday night killing of Rayshard Brooks, 27, sparked a new wave of protests in Atlanta after turbulent demonstrations that followed the death of George Floyd in Minneapolis had simmered down.
> 
> The terminated officer was identified as Garrett Rolfe, who was hired in October 2013, Atlanta Police Department Sergeant John Chafee told USA TODAY. The other officer placed on administrative duty is Devin Brosnan, who was hired in September 2018.
> 
> According to the Georgia Bureau of Investigation, Brooks, 27, was shot by an officer while fleeing during a struggle at a Wendy's drive-thru late Friday. Brooks had been asleep in his car at the drive-thru, causing other customers to drive around the car, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation said. 
> 
> Police were dispatched to the Wendy's around 10:30 p.m., and conducted a sobriety test on Brooks, who failed the test, according to the officials.
> ...


Atlanta shooting: Black man dies after police shooting at Wendy's


Then later when the video came out.....




> A bystanders video showed Brooks struggling with two officers on the ground outside the Wendys before breaking free and running across the parking lot with what appears to be a police TASER in his hand.
> 
> A second videotape from the restaurants cameras shows Brooks turning as he runs and possibly aiming the TASER at the pursuing officers before one of them fires his gun and Brooks falls to the ground.
> 
> Brooks ran the length of about six cars when he turned back toward an officer and pointed what he had in his hand at the policeman, Vic Reynolds, director of the GBI, told a press conference.
> 
> At that point, the Atlanta officer reaches down and retrieves his weapon from his holster, discharges it, strikes Mr. Brooks there on the parking lot and he goes down, Reynolds said.
> 
> Protesters burn down Wendy's in Atlanta after police shooting - Reuters

----------


## Klondyke

> knees on the necks of Palestinians. Wonder why...Same standard doesn't apply there?


Wasn't it what the Pelosi and her Melody Boys kneeled for? 

BTW, same standard for all? In the nowadays world? Not even in TD...

----------


## panama hat

> Wasn't it what the Pelosi and her Melody Boys kneeled for?


You're too dense to understand what BLM is about, aren't you. <insert known you-know-who-and-what-here>

----------


## harrybarracuda

It still isn't sinking in for some of these dumb fucking cops.




> A black pastor was arrested after he called 911 alleging an assault and threats. The sheriff has apologized.
> Spencer S. Hsu 
> June 14, 2020 at 11:58 p.m. GMT+3
> 
> A Virginia sheriff has apologized to a black pastor who was arrested this month after calling 911 for help when a white family allegedly threatened and assaulted him after trying to dump a refrigerator on his property.
> 
> Shenandoah County Sheriff Timothy Carter said in a statement Friday that he apologized to Pastor Leon K. McCray Sr. of Woodstock, Va., and that prosecutors dropped a charge against McCray for brandishing a licensed handgun in self-defense.
> 
> McCray, 61, described the incident in a June 7 sermon at his Lighthouse Church & Marketplace Ministries International in nearby Woodstock. Woodstock is the seat of Shenandoah County, about 100 miles west of Washington in the Shenandoah Valley between the Blue Ridge and Appalachian mountains.
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/local...wpisrc=nl_most

----------


## Looper

> You're too dense to understand what BLM is about, aren't you.


Is it about concluding from a very small number of videos that there is an epidemic of white cops dealing death and racist vengeance to black men? 

Despite the fact that there are 1000 deaths annually from police violence in the US (only 25% of which are black people and 50% white) which means this tiny number of black videos is statistically meaningless and nothing more than journalistic pornography and an exercise in confirmation bias and availability heuristic gaming of the public perception.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is it about concluding from a very small number of videos that there is an epidemic of white cops dealing death and racist vengeance to black men? 
> 
> Despite the fact that there are 1000 deaths annually from police violence in the US (only 25% of which are black people and 50% white) which means this tiny number of black videos is statistically meaningless and nothing more than journalistic pornography and an exercise in confirmation bias and availability heuristic gaming of the public perception.


The only thing that is statistically meaningless is your IQ, as evidenced by your inability to understand either the statistics or the issues.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking right too.




> *Petition circulating to replace all Tennessee confederate monuments with statues of Dolly Parton*
> 
> KNOXVILLE, Tennessee — When you think of Tennessee, you think of the Vols, the Smoky Mountains, country music, and Dolly Parton.
> 
> Now a petition is working to get Dolly's likeness to more parts of the state.
> 
> Alex Parsons started a change.org petition on June 11, asking Governor Bill Lee and the Tennessee House and Senate to consider replacing confederate monuments with statues of Dolly Parton.
> 
> "Tennessee is littered with statues memorializing confederate officers," Parsons wrote in the petition. "History should not be forgotten, but we need not glamorize those who do not deserve our praise. Instead, let us honor a true Tennessee hero, Dolly Parton."


Petitioners want Dolly Parton statues to replace confederate ones | wbir.com

----------


## Looper

> The only thing that is statistically meaningless is your IQ, as evidenced by your inability to understand either the statistics or the issues.


If you have statistical evidence supporting the assertion that there really is an epidemic of racist violence in US policing I would genuinely be interested to see it.

If racism is real it needs to be stopped.

Willy has also made veiled references to the existence of such evidence but no specific details that I have seen.

The study that Sam Harris based his podcast on is the only statistical evidence I am aware of.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Authorities in Georgia ruled the death of Rayshard Brooks, the black man killed by a white police officer in Atlanta on Friday, a homicide. On Sunday, the Fulton County Medical Examiner’s Office said in a statement that Brooks was shot following a confrontation with two Atlanta police officers outside a parking lot in Atlanta.

Police Killing Of Rayshard Brooks In Atlanta A Homicide, Authorities Say

----------


## English Noodles

> If you have statistical evidence supporting the assertion that there really is an epidemic of racist violence in US policing I would genuinely be interested to see it.


This may take a while. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## AntRobertson

> If racism is real it needs to be stopped.


"If"?

----------


## HuangLao

::chitown::

----------


## Saint Willy

> If you have statistical evidence supporting the assertion that there really is an epidemic of racist violence in US policing I would genuinely be interested to see it.
> 
> If racism is real it needs to be stopped.
> 
> Willy has also made veiled references to the existence of such evidence but no specific details that I have seen.
> 
> The study that Sam Harris based his podcast on is the only statistical evidence I am aware of.

----------


## AntRobertson

_*Bmmmmppfff!*
_

That was the sound of that mic dropping.

----------


## panama hat

Perfect . . .

----------


## sabang

BLM- take back the Power. Your movement has been hijacked by the usual serial malcontents and coat tail surfers. It is rapidly losing it's impact- and now you have brought out the usual counter-posse' of far-right fatboys too. Take a bow.

This is about Police brutality, specifically in the US, particularly as it applies to Black people. And you are Right.

----------


## AntRobertson

> This is about Police brutality, specifically in the US, particularly as it applies to Black people.


No it's about systemic racism, a worldwide issue, that effects many minorities.




> BLM- take back the Power. Your movement has been hijacked by the usual serial malcontents and coat tail surfers. It is rapidly losing it's impact- and now you have brought out the usual counter-posse' of far-right fatboys too. Take a bow.


BLM -- don't listen to those who represent the system / status quo telling you how you can protest acceptably against the system / status quo because they have no interest in changing either because it benefits them.

----------


## bowie

The problem is that the Peaceful Protests have devolved into violent riots, vandalism and looting. And, unfortunately, it is the violence, rioting and looting that are remembered - not the message.

Pictures redacted for size. See the pictures in the link.

Vandalism dents credibility of Black Lives Matter movement in US, World News | wionews.com

Vandalism dents credibility of Black Lives Matter movement in US
WION New York, United States Jun 04, 2020, Edited By:  Palki Sharma

Since the brutal killing of George Floyd at the hands of a police officer, the protests have spiralled into riots and have now transformed into looting

The credibility of the "Black Lives Matter" movement is being shattered by the vandalism incidents taking place across the United States in the name of protests.

Here are grieving, distraught warriors for peace and justice swarming a Louis Vuitton store and running away with merchandise. It’s all part of the grieving process. I did the same when my grandma died. Very normal stuff folks. Don’t judge.

People are breaking into world famous luxury stores, smashing display cabinets, spraying graffiti on shop walls, setting the property on fire and, stealing stock worth millions of dollars across the country. 

Black Lives Matter looting a shoe store in New York to get justice for whatever his name was. 

Peaceful protests in New York looting Nike store with police nowhere to be seen
Fights broke out on the pavement at a Nike store in New York where everybody wanted a share of the loot.

A Rolex store in the Soho Neighborhood is looted 

This Rolex showroom in the Soho neighbourhood of New York did not survive the onslaught as a small gathering quickly swelled into a force and rushed in the together and, were seen emerging with plastic handbags full of watches. The loot was complete in merely half a minute.

Fifth Avenue tonight. At a Chanel store in the city, mangled mannequins were found on the floor. Every rack, every cloth in the store was stolen and the looting was complete before the police arrived.

Apple store in Portland being looted during protest

A police car was torched in front of an Apple store in Philadelphia which was empty.

The company has issued a warning to looters with iPhones across the country that the devices which were stolen are being tracked.

Protesters in Oakland entered a Mercedes Benz store where people could be seen jumping on the cars, trying to smash the windshield. Although the high-end locking system prevented theft, major luxury retail thoroughfares in the US, from New York’s Soho to Beverly Hills’ rodeo drive to Atlanta’s Phipps Plaza - they are now covered in messages in support of "Black Lives Matter".
Many stores have been boarded up to repel attacks but, these boards have been torn down. However, not all protesters are vandals though.

While black lives matter so does the law. Justice and equality cannot be demanded by looting.

----------


## sabang



----------


## AntRobertson

If you're not a part of the solution then you're a part of the problem...





Why do so many people have such an issue accepting that systemic racism is a real thing. It’s not like it costs them anything.

Or is it because it might force them to re-tell their 'by the boot-straps' narratives if they even so much as acknowledge the possibility that they benefited from a system geared towards them and had advantages others didn’t. It would still cost them nothing other than maybe the realization they’re not as intrinsically awesome as they thought.

----------


## cyrille

In their defence, lots of them are just fucking thick.

Also, an inability to see things from another perspective is a classic symptom of a shortfall in education.

Don't overthink it.

----------


## AntRobertson

> In their defence, lots of them are just fucking thick.
> 
> Also, an inability to see things from another perspective is a classic symptom of a shortfall in education.
> 
> Don't overthink it.


My faith in humanity and eternal optimism is less and shorter each day.

 :Sad:

----------


## cyrille

Meh - you're just getting started.

One of the pluses though is being able to see so much of the upside to the current situation of the population.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

How long do I have until abject cynicism and resignation?  :Very Happy:

----------


## tomcat

> 


...yep: that's looper... :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

It's not just the police it's the entire system:

----------


## Dillinger

^ 
That meme doesn't show all of the information.It also doesn't show how much either one was involved in their respective armed robberies.

The white guy got off lightly by cutting a deal and grassing up all his mates who were more complicit in the  armed robbery that he was involved in.

The black guy committed TWO armed robberies the same day with his fukkin kids in the back of his car. :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> The black guy committed TWO armed robberies the same day with his fukkin kids in the back of his car.


Bring your kids to work day, eh?  :Smile: 

Now, make your daddy proud... and they say kids have no role models to look up to these days.

----------


## cyrille

> How long do I have until abject cynicism and resignation?


Thankfully there is _so_ much more to life than humans.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> That meme doesn't show all of the information.It also doesn't show how much either one was involved in their respective armed robberies.


Indeed but the Total Points is from the sentencing guidelines which gives a numerical value to the gravity of the offence and other factors so, both being the same, you can conclude the facts were similar.




> The white guy got off lightly by cutting a deal and grassing up all his mates


Are you suggesting White criminal have less integrity? Racist.  :Smile: 




> Thankfully there is so much more to life than humans.



The more I know people the more I like me useless fecking cat  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

> The black guy committed TWO armed robberies the same day with his fukkin kids in the back of his car.


Links are always good.

No mention of the guy having his kids in the car here.

It does have a lot of information on the disparities in the sentencing of the presiding judge.

Bias on the Bench | Sarasota Herald-Tribune Media Group | Bauer




> Bauer’s rulings still stand out. They are among the widest racial discrepancies in the 19th Circuit — one of the worst courts in Florida to be black, according to a statistical analysis of every felony case across the state during the past 12 years. Bauer handed down an average prison term of 497 days to whites convicted of burglary. He gave blacks with the same scores nearly triple that time.  He sentenced blacks to five more months for third-degree felonies, the data shows. He handed down an additional 14 months to blacks on second-degree felonies. He also gave blacks an extra two years for the most heinous crimes — despite scoring identical points, according to the Florida Department of Corrections data.

----------


## Dillinger

I'm saying they are both pieces of shit, whose Lives shouldn't matter.

The accomplice of the black guy, another black guy got life in jail for that armed robbery  btw. :Smile: 





> Are you suggesting White criminal have less integrity?


The white guy was holding up drug dealers, not a gas station and a family friendly Pizza Hut during broad daylight like the black guy with his 2 year old and 5 year old children in the car :Smile: 

This goes into detail...

Did a Florida Judge Give Vastly Different Sentences to Two Men, Whose Only Difference Was Their Race?

----------


## AntRobertson

> I'm saying they are both pieces of shit, whose Lives shouldn't matter.
> 
> The accomplice of the black guy, another black guy got life in jail for that armed robbery  btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white guy was holding up drug dealers, not a gas station and a family friendly Pizza Hut during broad daylight like the black guy with his 2 year old and 5 year old children in the car
> 
> ...


Well it's a meme so by design not supposed to be an in-depth analysis and the larger point still remains that there is a racial disparity that pervades the U.S. criminal justice system.

----------


## OhOh

> a classic symptom of a shortfall in education


Why do you beleive some find the lack of education a hinderence. 

Which coloured people gain applause from the kindered and for what reasons.

Becoming billionaires through, excelling in the education system or shaking their "assets" in movies and music videos?

*There are 615 billionaires in the United States, and only 6 of them are Black*There are only 6 Black billionaires in the United States - Business Insider

----------


## AntRobertson

> Why do you beleive some find the lack of education a hinderence.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

I already covered that with my comment.

----------


## aging one

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> Why do you beleive some find the lack of education a hinderence.


JHC oh oh, at least proofread or observe the squiggly red line under believe.  Looks silly..

----------


## Latindancer

I saw one of the videos of Rayshard Brooks being arrested, and he was replying very politely, then the policeman said that he thought he was intoxicated, and to "put your hands behind your back, *boy*".

I am Australian and only spent a little while in the States, but I always thought that calling a black guy "boy" was a big no-no....even if you were a cop...

Also, Rayshard seemed to react quite rapidly.....did they twist his wrist or some such thing ?

----------


## OhOh

> observe the squiggly red line under believe


It's something that used to appear, it doesn't any more, how can I switch it on again?

I'm so glad you were able to understand the sentence, even with a spelling mistake. Your answer, as always, was enlightening.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NamPikToot

Annnnyway, more pressing technical matters are exercising one of our black MPs.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It's something that used to appear, it doesn't any more, how can I switch it on again?
> 
> I'm so glad you were able to understand the sentence, even with a spelling mistake. Your answer, as always, was enlightening.


You knead to get yourself a goad spill chucker.

Then you might even be able to spell "hindrance".

----------


## OhOh

Found it, my browser has one which was off.

Many thanks 'arry.

----------


## aging one

> I'm so glad you were able to understand the sentence, even with a spelling mistake. Your answer, as always, was enlightening.


does it please you to come off as an asshole?

----------


## SKkin

There's a lie in the middle of believe...

----------


## AntRobertson



----------


## Looper

> try summarizing, I don't do you tube videos.


It is not a yootube Willy. It is a podcast.

You can listen to it while you are in the bath or busy in the kitchen or getting a facial at the salon.

It is a very sensitive treatment of a difficult topic. I actually found it quite cathartic to listen to after 3 weeks of rabid hysteria from all sides on this debate.

Why don't you just listen to the 1st 10 minutes and if you think it sounds one sided then just turn it off

Anyway, since you ask about the numbers I posted them before




> In summary the numbers are basically (from memory as I have only listened to the podcast once):-
> 
> 60 million police interactions with the public per year
> 10 million of those lead to arrests
> 1000 of those lead to fatalities
> 50% of those fatalities are white
> 25% are black


I have since listened to the entire podcast again and these numbers were correctly remember.

Anybody who is genuinely interested in finding a way forward on this difficult issue really should listen to it.

Making Sense Podcast #207 - Can We Pull Back From The Brink? | Sam Harris 

The key number I think is that there are a mammoth 1000 killings every year in the US by police. It seems a staggering number but I guess if you want a gun carrying society then the police are going to have to be much more trigger fingered.

If you were not aware of that number then I can understand why you would feel that the police simply must be racist based on the videos. But in light of that figure how can a small number of videos of single events be in any way objectively informative about the question of whether the US police suffer from racism?

----------


## SKkin

^When whites are killed by police the media don't turn those killings into a crusade...in general.

Just an observation.

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^When whites are killed by police the media don't turn those killings into a crusade...in general.
> 
> Just an observation.

----------


## English Noodles

> Annnnyway, more pressing technical matters are exercising one of our black MPs


She is an ex-MP not an MP. She was replaced in a byelection following her release from prison for perverting the course of justice, the first serving MP to be jailed in the UK in the past 30 years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've started it from the relevant part; feel free to rewind and watch it all.

----------


## Looper

^


Fookin racism against Oztralians that is

----------


## NamPikToot

> She is an ex-MP not an MP.


I know but i didn't want to be seen belittling her achievements with trivial details and thus distract from the important message she is trying to get across.

----------


## Looper

Some more interesting numbers to throw into the racial discrimination number crunching truth generator that is debate on TeakDOOR.

It turns out that whites are 39% of the prison population and blacks are 40%.

Incarceration in the United States - Wikipedia

Yet, of the 1000 killings by police per year, twice as many whites (50%) are killed as blacks (25%).

Also, blacks punch way above their weight in murder, accounting for over 50% of the 15000 murders committed annually in the USA despite being only 13% of the population.

Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia

If blacks are committing the most violent crimes at these disproportionate rates (and getting locked up for serious crime in higher proportion)  then they are bound to be attracting more high risk armed police confrontation than their population percentage alone would predict, which might explain their 25% share of police killings compared with their 13% population proportion.

Is digging out these numbers a gauche and embarrassing politically incorrect gaffe on my part?

----------


## English Noodles

> Some more interesting numbers to throw into the racial discrimination number crunching truth generator that is debate on TeakDOOR.
> 
> It turns out that whites are 39% of the prison population and blacks are 40%.
> 
> Incarceration in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Yet, of the 1000 killings by police per year, twice as many whites (50%) are killed as blacks (25%).
> 
> Blacks punch way above their weight in murder too, accounting for over 50% of the 15000 murders committed annually in the USA despite being only 13% of the population.
> ...


Oh what is this? Facts! Facts! We'll have non of this here please, it goes against the white guilt virtue signalling. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is digging out these numbers a gauche and embarrassing politically incorrect gaffe on my part?


Not really. It doesn't account for the death of unarmed suspects which - AGAIN - is what started this off.

It doesn't explain why unarmed blacks are killed by police at 2.5 times the rate per capita that whites are.

It doesn't explain why blacks are more likely to be arrested than let off for minor crimes; why if they go to court they are more likely to be convicted than whites; why sentences for blacks are on average longer than those for whites for the same offences.

It's merely a set of high level numbers that you're using to suit your predefined mindset without bothering to examine anything that might challenge it.

Which is what you've been doing since you first posted in this thread.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Dillinger

> I've started it from the relevant part; feel free to rewind and watch it all.


What a load of utter bolllocks that guy talks. Going on about armed police
All the police are armed in the States ain't they?. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The part where he thinks the police should drive  Rayshard around the corner to his sisters house to sleep his drunkenness  off?.... After being caught drunk in charge of a motor vehicle?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NamPikToot

^ i know and don't get me started as to why Kelloggs Coco pops have a monkey on the front and Rice Crispies have white kids...there are just too many issues in play here. Where is screechy.?

----------


## panama hat

> All the police are armed in the States ain't they?.


No, theyre not. You do have unarmed patrols as well, depending on the locale.  




> The part where he thinks the police should drive Rayshard around the corner to his sisters house to sleep his drunkenness off?.... After being caught drunk in charge of a motor vehicle?


Yup, like normal police would do.  Instead the guy ends up dead.  Deserved to get shot in the back three times as he runs away and killed, right?

----------


## sabang

> Is digging out these numbers a gauche and embarrassing politically incorrect gaffe on my part?


Oh, definitely- most unPC. Hope there are no statues of you out there!

The USA not only claims to be a first world nation, it seems to think of itself as the pre-eminent first world nation. As such, my primary point of reference is comparing it's record of Police homicides to other first world nations. By this measure, by no means is it a first world nation or even close:-

List of killings by law enforcement officers by country - Wikipedia


Look for yourself. In the US, 46 people per 10mm are killed by the Police annually. It stands, enviably, between Burundi and St Lucia in the rankings.
In the UK, it is 0.5 people per 10mm. Australia- 1.7 per 10mm. Canada= 9.7 (about the next greatest 'first world nation', if ya wanna be killed by the cops).
So I rest my case- there is a Real problem with police homicides in the US, and I can well understand peoples anger.
This brutality is not just applicable to blacks though- also hispanic & white. That is also true. But inordinately blacks.

So change is needed. Good luck with that- I hope you can do better than your farcical attempt at drawing the US into first world status with Healthcare reform, the lack of which certainly kills more people every year than Police bullets (or knees). Dissipating the protests to the point that they now encompass the "oh but Slavery" dorks, Vegans, Racist anti-racists, B'waaah Colonialism wimps, Antifa website groupies, Free Tibetans and every other wanker on the planet just makes your failure more certain.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Dissipating the protests to the point that they now encompass the "oh but Slavery" dorks, Vegans, Racist anti-racists, Free Tibetans and every other wanker on the planet just makes your failure more certain.


Chad just can't comprehend why those who are treated less than his equal would complain about it and disrupt his peace and quiet.

Why can't they just shut-up and dribble or protest where / when / what he says.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dillinger

> Yup, like normal police would do


Maybe back in your day, in the 1960s :Smile:  or in Thailand after a little bribe. In first World countries nowadays it's an offence to be drunk and near your car with the keys to it  in your pocket.





> Instead the guy ends up dead. Deserved to get shot in the back three times as he runs away and killed, right?


Of course not, in the UK he'd have been tasered too though for resisting arrest. What would have happened in the UK had he done the same and grabbed the cops taser, ran off and then turned around to fire it, nobody knows but it's very unlikely he'd have ended up dead although it wouldn't have worked out well for him.

The bigger picture to me is that the USA needs to sort out their gun control and the neck stamping, as well as address the racism angle, instead it's been turned into this crusade, solely  over the skin colour of some drunken and drugged up  criminals.

----------


## Klondyke

> The bigger picture to me is that the USA needs to sort out their gun control and the neck stamping, as well as address the racism angle, instead it's been turned into this crusade, solely over the skin colour of some drunken and drugged up criminals.


But they have to care after so many petty offenders and wackos, they do not have time to chase the big criminals...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What a load of utter bolllocks that guy talks. Going on about armed police
> All the police are armed in the States ain't they?.
> 
> The part where he thinks the police should drive  Rayshard around the corner to his sisters house to sleep his drunkenness  off?.... After being caught drunk in charge of a motor vehicle?


Whoosh, that went over your head, didn't it?

- He is asking WHY police need to be armed to attend every incident, a drunk bloke asleep in a car being one of them. Maybe you missed it, but people are questioning how exactly police are keeping unarmed people safe by KILLING THEM.

- He suggested that even driving the unarmed bloke home *under the current circumstances* might have been a better choice than KILLING HIM. Maybe you might live in a cave and not realise that there are currently national riots underway in protest at violent policing that ends in the death of unarmed suspects.

I'm struggling to comprehend how can you be so biased as to hear it any other way.

----------


## Latindancer

Oh, how times have changed. 

I clearly recall a parody I read in the 70s, in (I think it was) MAD magazine.

A cop shot a guy in the leg for some trivial offence. This was regarded as an absurd act at that time, hence it being in that magazine.

Nowadays they are getting shot in the back and killed, and it is not a parody, but reality.

If the cop felt he had to shoot, why the hell did he have to aim at his back ? Why not a leg, FFS ?

----------


## Dillinger

> Whoosh, that went over your head, didn't it?


Not at all. It just sounds retarded. 





> He is asking WHY police need to be armed to attend every incident, a drunk bloke asleep in a car being one of them. Maybe you missed it, but people are questioning how exactly police are keeping unarmed people safe by KILLING THEM.


How do the police know who is armed or not?

Would you volunteer to be an unarmed cop in America? 






> He suggested that even driving the unarmed bloke home under the current circumstances might have been a better choice than KILLING HIM. Maybe you might live in a cave and not realise that there are currently national riots underway in protest at violent policing that ends in the death of unarmed suspects.


He committed a felony. 
 So because there are protests on, you think all black people out breaking the law should be sympathised with and dropped off at their doorstep?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## NamPikToot

:rofl:   Hazza is starting down the same road as screechy did, another 7-10 days and something will pop. Snap, crackle and pop.

----------


## panama hat

> Maybe back in your day, in the 1960s


Yea, I was born in the 60s . . . never had any colisions with cops at that age.  :Smile: 




> In first World countries nowadays it's an offence to be drunk and near your car with the keys to it in your pocket.


I don't think so, but if you'd like to cite that I'd be grateful




> Of course not, in the UK he'd have been tasered too though for resisting arrest.


Sure - no problem with that.  The difference as well is that the guy wouldn't have started fearing for his life being handcuffed in the UK.




> The bigger picture to me is that the USA needs to sort out their gun control and the neck stamping, as well as address the racism angle, instead it's been turned into this crusade,


You're not wrong, but the 'crusade' (poor choice of word) is becessary to change those attitudes.  Hving gone to Uni in Chicago I can tell you some horror stories

----------


## Dillinger

^^ All those years in Saudi Arabia witnessing human rights abuses and daily floggings and his call centre job handing out the sage advice of "have you tried turning it off and back on again" to BT customers has brought him to his knees :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I don't think so, but if you'd like to cite that I'd be grateful


Its called drunk in charge in the US and drunk in charge of a motor vehicle in the Uk(which I've been done for :Smile: ) and it carrys the same sentence as drink driving in the UK





> Being drunk in charge of a motor vehicle
> The charge of being drunk in charge of a motor vehicle is a motoring offence which can lead to prosecution resulting in a fine or a custodial sentence of up to 6 months, endorsement of 10 points or disqualification from driving. The offence is committed if: “a person is in charge of any motor vehicle on a road or other public place after consuming so much alcohol that the proportion of it in their breath, blood or urine exceeds the prescribed limit they are guilty of an offence”.
> 
> 
> Whether or not a person is in charge of a motor vehicle depends on the facts of each individual case. These cases usually arise when a motorist who is in excess of the prescribed limit is found inside a car but is not driving. The key question is whether the person is in control of the vehicle and whether there is a realistic possibility of them attempting to drive the vehicle. An individual could be charged with this offence if they have entered a vehicle with the intention of removing belongings or to sleep.
> 
> As with many motoring offences, the law is not clear cut. Every case is different and motorists need not accept the charge without challenge. Factors such as presence of car keys and the engine running all play a part in a case such as this. Therefore, the real key to defending a charge of being drunk in charge of a vehicle is centred upon the intention to drive. If you can prove that despite being over the prescribed alcohol limit you had no intention of driving, then you stand a very good chance of defending the charge and avoiding prosecution.


Drunk in Charge of a Vehicle Offence Solicitors | PDA Law.

----------


## Dillinger

> the 'crusade' (poor choice of word) is necessary to change those attitudes


I  agree and hope it does change the way black people are treated, who are more wronged undoubtedly.

It's a huge job changing America though. What a clusterfuck. 

A huge start would be removing everyones guns, giving the cops individual racial diversity training and stopping those prisons being run as businesses.

The place is one huge Penal Colony in the heart of the Wild West. The land of the free? Pah!
 It's the home of the brave alright though.

----------


## raycarey

> I'm struggling to comprehend how can you be so biased as to hear it any other way.


what's the struggle?
you've read his posts.  you've seem the photoshopped images he's spent hours and hours creating.
he's a fucking racist.
end of.

----------


## Dillinger

^ You come across as an awfully angry little man Raymond :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

^^ :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

Triggered in 3,2,1.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## NamPikToot

I suspect when he took my advice and popped of to a BLM soc media place to bore the fook out of them, they laughed him out of there, I bet he barely got the words "Teaching English" out.

----------


## Dillinger

It would be nice to get some ground zero footage from Ray if he really is in the USA, like Snubby did.

He's not the kind to share his trailer park though.

And judging by his posting times, ironically, he's most likely tefling in the UAE, working for the man who whips folk. :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Oh what is this? Facts! Facts! We'll have non of this here please, it goes against the white guilt virtue signalling.


Where are the facts? 
It could be that none of the prisoners were exposed to police violence and for sure none of them were killed by a police.
The one-to-one connection between police violence and criminality does not exist.

----------


## armstrong

> It would be nice to get some ground zero footage from Ray if he really is in the USA, like Snubby did.
> 
> He's not the kind to share his trailer park though.
> 
> And judging by his posting times, ironically, he's most likely tefling in the UAE, working for the man who whips folk.


That would explain his BFF

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He committed a felony. 
>  So because there are protests on, you think all black people out breaking the law should be sympathised with and dropped off at their doorstep?


As an alternative to executing them, that is a definite yes.

----------


## Dillinger

So, if you were the cop and he resisted arrest, stole  your taser,  ran off then  doubled  back  and aimed it at you, you wouldn't pull your gun like you've been trained....but take the 50,000 volts, lie there shaking in a pool of your own piss for 30 seconds, then get up and offer him a lift home? :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> That would explain his BFF


 :Very Happy: 

Look at Mr 'hey guys, let's be mature about this' when he cops a serve.

----------


## bowie

Well, all things considered. There is an opinion, agreed upon by many, that the police forces exhibit biased and prejudicial force upon a certain segment, or segments, of the population. 

The protests are making this opinion known to the greater population. 

So, it only follows that the politicians will either accept the opinion and act upon the opinion or get voted out and join the unemployment line. 

So, protestors, hit the polls and vote according to your opinion. You have identified a problem – Go Fix It.

----------


## AntRobertson

> So, protestors, hit the polls and vote according to your opinion. You have identified a problem – Go Fix It.


First of all the issue of police bias and discrimination and killing Black people is a symptom not the disease and secondly you may not really be understanding the term 'minorities' there (and the effects on ongoing GOP efforts in disenfranchising them and voter suppression).

----------


## bowie

Oh OK, so tell us, all knowing Ant, with all your vast knowledge garnered from all the many long hours you spend posting on Teak Door, and the intelligence you believe you have - why haven't you fixed the problem yet? Lazy or just plain indifferent?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Oh OK, so tell us, all knowing Ant, with all your vast knowledge garnered from all the many long hours you spend posting on Teak Door, and the intelligence you believe you have - why haven't you fixed the problem yet? Lazy or just plain indifferent?


Crikey what a sullen, silly and puerile response.

----------


## tomcat

> ...a) Well, all things considered. b) There is an opinion, agreed upon by many, that the police forces exhibit biased and prejudicial force upon a certain segment, or segments, of the population. 
> 
> c) The protests are making this opinion known to the greater population. 
> 
> d) So, it only follows that the politicians will either accept the opinion and act upon the opinion or get voted out and join the unemployment line. 
> 
> e) So, protestors, hit the polls and vote according to your opinion. You have identified a problem – Go Fix It.


a) Once again, you haven't considered all things...only those that are convenient to your point of view.
b) Police oppression against minorities is not an "opinion" but a well-documented fact.
c) Such oppression has been well-known to (and ignored by) the American public (read white folks) since the founding of the republic.
d) No such thing "follows"...white folks have regularly disregarded their "Christian" values to vote for those who know the right dog-whistles.
e) See "c" and "d" above..

Your lightly veiled defense of bureaucratic resistance to change is telling..."follow the rules minority folks and all will be well"...you know full well that it was white folks who wrote those rules to keep themselves entrenched in privilege. Shame on you...

----------


## bsnub

> Oh OK, so tell us, all knowing Ant, with all your vast knowledge garnered from all the many long hours you spend posting on Teak Door, and the intelligence you believe you have - why haven't you fixed the problem yet?


Pretty dumb response Bowie. Maybe you should go read this thread...

https://teakdoor.com/speakers-corner...gerrymandering

Gerrymandering and voter suppression are tools that the GOP uses very aggressively to keep minorities and the poor excluded from voting. Drumpf displayed this with his attack on voting by mail which is something that the GOP is very afraid of. I should mention that voting by mail has been the standard here in Washington state for as long as I can remember and there are next to no issues with fraud. 

The truth is that the GOP does not want true voter representation in the US if it did the game would be up and the GOP in its present form would be unelectable.

----------


## tomcat

> Crikey what a sullen, silly and puerile response.


...agree, except for the Crikey part...

----------


## AntRobertson

He's not going to react well to that. Only likes hearing his own opinions apparently.

----------


## HuangLao

> It would be nice to get some ground zero footage from Ray if he really is in the USA, like Snubby did.
> 
> He's not the kind to share his trailer park though.
> 
> And judging by his posting times, ironically, he's most likely tefling in the UAE, working for the man who whips folk.



a] Both have commonality of never been outta the U.S.

b] Trailer park proud, unlike Mom's basement proud. 

c] Not a TEFLer nor any locales abroad. 

 :Smile:

----------


## bowie

No, all I hear is a lot of complaining, yet, no solutions. The great part of it is it is of no consequence to me. 

However, in the USA you solve problems at the voting booth. How do you solve problems in the UK, Italy, Germany, Oz, NZ, or, do those Paradise on Earth locations have no problems?

So, what is the solution all you TD world problem solvers?

How do you fix the problem? 

Not your typical useless rhetoric of "In my learned opinion it is a societal problem".  

*How do you, as an individual take steps to fix the problem? and, what are those steps?*  :Thinking:

----------


## bsnub

> No, all I hear is a lot of complaining, yet, no solutions.


There is a major problem to that dipshit. Your party suppresses the votes of countless millions of Americans. 




> However, in the USA you solve problems at the voting booth.


 :smiley laughing: 




> How do you fix the problem?

----------


## AntRobertson

> No, all I hear is a lot of complaining, yet, no solutions


Part of the solution is trying to educate people on the actual issues, not the specious ones, and to dissuade them from reacting negatively with silly spurious nonsense and other irrelevancies.




> The great part of it is it is of no consequence to me.


That's very obvious Chad.

----------


## bowie

> Part of the solution is trying to educate people on the actual issues, not the specious ones, and to dissuade them from reacting negatively with silly spurious nonsense and other irrelevancies.


Rhetoric - you sound just like a politician - "once I'm elected I'm going to educate people on the actual issues, and, I'll dissuade them from reacting negatively"

What a crock of shit.

----------


## NamPikToot

> He's not going to react well to that. Only likes hearing his own opinions apparently.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## bowie

> Your party suppresses the votes of countless millions of Americans.


yea, snubby - every problem is because of that big bad boogieman the republicans. The world, dialed down to sunny seattle libtard logic - can't get much simpler than that. 

Of course, when the dems had all three legs of the stool why did they ignore this systematic racism? perhaps they were busy taking care of business. Ya think?

Anyway, don't matter sleepy joe gonna fix the USA up. Make all things right, you betcha!!!

----------


## Norton

“What gets us into trouble is not what we don't know. It's what we know for sure that just ain't so.” Mark Twain

Lot of this going on of late.

----------


## bowie

> Shame on you...


  :rofl: 

comeon TC, where you get all your vast knowledge and experience concerning the USA, how many years did you reside within the borders? Perhaps aunties  been hand feeding you his pearls of wisdom garnered from his many years in the USA?

----------


## bowie

> What gets us into trouble is not what we don't know.


What we do know is it is the politicians who write the laws. The politicians are temporary employees who serve at the pleasure of the voting public. You repair problems at the polls. That is the way it is.

The other option occurred during the civil war and that option is to be avoided at all costs.

----------


## SKkin

The BLM narrative has collided with the Covid-19 narrative, now what?

One month it's bad to protest against lockdowns, next month everyone must get out and protest for BLM. Fuck the Covid.

What a mockingbird media shitshow...

Next up, the "second wave" narrative. Got popcorn?

----------


## raycarey

let's take a moment to shed a tear for the cops....actually, hold on....they're already doing it for themselves...

officer karen had to wait for her mcmuffin ...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Rhetoric - you sound just like a politician - "once I'm elected I'm going to educate people on the actual issues, and, I'll dissuade them from reacting negatively"
> 
> What a crock of shit.





> Well, all things considered. There is an opinion, agreed upon by many, that the police forces exhibit biased and prejudicial force upon a certain segment, or segments, of the population.
> 
> The protests are making this opinion known to the greater population.
> 
> So, it only follows that the politicians will either accept the opinion and act upon the opinion or get voted out and join the unemployment line.
> 
> So, protestors, hit the polls and vote according to your opinion. You have identified a problem  Go Fix It.


I'll chalk that up to a chronic irony deficiency.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Looper

I was doing some frequency calculations on the data. As previously noted, there are 1000 police killings of civilians in the USA every year 50% of which are white and 25% black.

That means that in an average week 5 black people are killed by the police (and 10 white people) so the fact that a black person was killed by the police 3 weeks ago in Minneapolis is not really news.

The USA is a gun carrying society. Most modern societies who delegate violence to the state also disarm their citizens. But the USA does not. Frequent civilian deaths are the policing collateral damage you pay if gun carrying is what you democratically want, and some of those deaths will be black.

The debate that needs to be had is about disarming US civilians if police killings are to be reduced.

----------


## Dillinger

> officer karen had to wait for her mcmuffin ...


Were you adding some BLM mayonnaise to that Muffin,  by any chance Ray? :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I was doing some frequency calculations on the data


Try a new calculator, yours appears to be broken.




> The debate that needs to be had is about disarming US civilians if police killings are to be reduced.


Man who doesn't suffer racism wants to reframe the debate into something other than racism.

Shocking.

 ::chitown::

----------


## raycarey

> Mark Cuban told CNBC on Wednesday that white Americans “need to speak up” and call out racism when they see it. 
> “We, as white people, all know people who are racist,” Cuban said. “When we see people act that way, we have to step in and say something.”
> Cuban said white people find conversations about race difficult and uncomfortable, but that’s not a reason to shy away from them.

----------


## SKkin

Oh noes! The TD wokester clan is circling.

 :Wall:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> civilian deaths are the policing collateral damage you pay if gun carrying is what you democratically want, and some of those deaths will be black.


I was going to ask why you keep ignoring that the police are disproportionately executing unarmed black men, then I realised that you're a feeble-minded racist cretin, so I won't bother.

----------


## Looper

> I was going to ask why you keep ignoring that the police are disproportionately executing unarmed black men, then I realised that you're a feeble-minded racist cretin, so I won't bother.


Possibility 1: the US police are racist and enjoy executing black men

Possibility 2. the US police are exercising the force necessary to police dangerous situations in a dangerous gun carrying society where blacks carry out 50% of the murders despite only being 13% of the population (for socioeconomic reasons that are not their fault as a group) and also making mistakes with excessive force sometimes.

Lets spin the TeakDOOR wheel of fortune and find out which of these possibilities is true because, just like everybody else, I don't know for sure.

But if I were to bet my own money I would bet that the truth is closer to 2 than to 1

I just don't believe that the average western person is dangerously racist these days. And I think the majority of cops are average people.

The only thing I know for sure is that being a cop in the paradoxically gun-carrying wild-west but also politically-correct and politically-scrutinised USA must be a very stressful and difficult job.

----------


## helge

> How do you solve problems in the UK, Italy, Germany, Oz, NZ, or, do those Paradise on Earth locations have no problems?


Italy ?
Corridors of the Vatican, and Mafia related politicians.

Only first world country, who could compete with the US in having the topspot regarding Farce Democrazy.

Berlusconi or Trump ?

Trump

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Possibility 1: the US police are racist and enjoy executing black men


Unarmed black men.

Yes, it seems they do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And the reason that people are raging against the institution rather than the individuals is because they keep lying about it to protect them.




> New video released on Monday shows a police officer using a neck restraint on Manuel Ellis, in the crucial moments leading up to the African American man’s death in Tacoma, Washington.
> 
> The silent video, taken by a man on 3 March in a car directly across the street from the scene,_appears to show Ellis in a chokehold, struggling on the ground, when a second officer uses a Taser on him. Ellis is then turned on to his stomach, and at least one officer’s knee is put on his neck or back._
> 
> “The level of force that the officers used was remarkable,” said James Bible, the lawyer for Ellis’s family. “And there’s nothing that suggests that any portion of what they did was OK at all, including approaching him in any way.”
> 
> 
> Bible said the man who shot the 59-second video just happened to be driving by the scene, and started recording about 35 seconds to a minute after pulling over “because it was such a shocking event”.
> 
> _The footage contradicts accounts from the Pierce county sheriff’s office that said the officers did not put Ellis in a chokehold and no Tasers were used_


Manuel Ellis: new video appears to show officer using chokehold on black man | US news | The Guardian

----------


## panama hat

> officer karen had to wait for her mcmuffin ...


And she has a gun . . . and is allowed to use it




> Man who doesn't suffer racism wants to reframe the debate into something other than racism.


Certainly seems so . . . after all, 'what have the black people to complain about, they're better off than back in Africa . . . amIright!!!!  Whites actually did them a favour and now they're complaining . . . some people . . . sheesh'




> Italy ?


Well, even in Italy people aren't gunned down by the thousands each year

----------


## Saint Willy

> let's take a moment to shed a tear for the cops....actually, hold on....they're already doing it for themselves...
> 
> officer karen had to wait for her mcmuffin ...


The video is embarrassing.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Possibility 1: the US police are racist and enjoy executing black men
> 
> Possibility 2. the US police are exercising the force necessary to police dangerous situations in a dangerous gun carrying society where blacks carry out 50% of the murders despite only being 13% of the population (for socioeconomic reasons that are not their fault as a group) and also making mistakes with excessive force sometimes.
> 
> Lets spin the TeakDOOR wheel of fortune and find out which of these possibilities is true because, just like everybody else, I don't know for sure.
> 
> But if I were to bet my own money I would bet that the truth is closer to 2 than to 1
> 
> I just don't believe that the average western person is dangerously racist these days. And I think the majority of cops are average people.
> ...


Looper On:

*Lynchings*

_Well White people hang themselves too, the real issue here is rope needs to be banned...
_
*The Tulsa Massacre*

_White people died too... Did those Blacks have all the correct building permits?! That needs to be investigated.
_
*Rosa Parks*

_If they made the back of buses more comfortable that would solve it, that's the real issue here, uncomfortable buses._

----------


## AntRobertson

> Oh noes! The TD wokester clan is circling.


I find it quite telling when people pejoratively dismiss those who think racism is a bit shit as 'woke' etc.

It doesn't tell anything good.

----------


## tomcat

...^^like Bowie, Looper loves the weeds: divert, distract and deflect...

----------


## AntRobertson

> like Bowie, Looper loves the weeds: divert, distract and deflect...


They both appear to think they are actually being generous in allowing the issue to be discussed in the arbitrary and artificially narrow framework that they'll allow.

Which is a bit dumb.

----------


## Saint Willy

> They both appear to think they are actually being generous in allowing the issue to be discussed in the arbitrary and artificially narrow framework that they'll allow.
> 
> Which is a bit dumb.


A lot dumb, actually. 

But you know that, I think you're just being generous.

----------


## AntRobertson

> But you know that, I think you're just being generous.


It's the eternal optimist in me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bowie

What do you say we get back on Topic, eh?

As the mutt pack talks about their arch enemies, you know the posters who don't share the Bad Amerika, Bad, Bad Amerika view, ignoring the threads topic.  

Well, back to the on topic post of SKkin




> The BLM narrative has collided with the Covid-19 narrative, now what?
> One month it's bad to protest against lockdowns, next month everyone must get out and protest for BLM. Fuck the Covid.
> What a mockingbird media shitshow...


Yea, kind of boggles the mind don't it. The big hubbub about Covid killing off the blacks and hispanics as disproportional rates, thousands or tens of thousands in a few short months.  

Yet, just how many have died by police brutality over how many years? Yup, f*** social distancing, but, wear the face masks, a major benefit in disruption of identifying looters and vandals. 

Bad cops, good flatscreens  :bananaman:

----------


## tomcat

...^divert, distract and deflect...

----------


## bowie

when all else fails...

----------


## AntRobertson

> As the mutt pack talks about their arch enemies, you know the posters who don't share the Bad Amerika, Bad, Bad Amerika view, ignoring the threads topic.


You really are quite the thin-skinned hypocrite. 

Perhaps your difficulty in understanding the issues is related to this. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## bowie

go, go Gup - like felix the cat, reaching into his bag of tricks, ahh, here we go - name calling 

clever, yes, very clever there Gup

----------


## AntRobertson

_Q.E.D.

_I think a blog would be more your style? You just don't seem to get how forums work.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So, if you were the cop and he resisted arrest, stole  your taser,  ran off then  doubled  back  and aimed it at you, you wouldn't pull your gun like you've been trained....but take the 50,000 volts, lie there shaking in a pool of your own piss for 30 seconds, then get up and offer him a lift home?


I think he must have "doubled forward" on account of him being shot IN THE BACK and all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Prosecutors brought murder charges Wednesday against the white Atlanta police officer who shot Rayshard Brooks in the back, saying that the Black man posed no deadly threat and that the officer kicked him and offered no medical treatment for over two minutes as he lay dying on the ground.

Brooks was holding a stun gun he had snatched from officers but was running away and was more than five metres from Officer Garrett Rolfe when Rolfe opened fire, District Attorney Paul Howard said in announcing the charges five days after the killing outside a Wendy's restaurant rocked the city.

"I got him!" the district attorney quoted Rolfe as saying.

The felony murder charge against Rolfe carries life in prison or the death penalty, if prosecutors choose to seek it. He was also charged with 10 other offences punishable by decades behind bars.

"We've concluded at the time that Mr. Brooks was shot that he did not pose an immediate threat of death," Howard said.

A second officer with Rolfe, Devin Brosnan, stood on a wounded Brooks' shoulder as he struggled for his life, Howard said. Brosnan was charged with aggravated assault and other offences but is co-operating with prosecutors and will testify, according to the district attorney, who said it was the first time in 40 such cases in which an officer has come forward to do this.

Atlanta officer who fatally shot Rayshard Brooks charged with murder | CBC News

----------


## panama hat

> "We've concluded at the time that Mr. Brooks was shot that he did not pose an immediate threat of death," Howard said.


Good .  The idiocy of shooting to kill is absurd.

----------


## Latindancer

> So, if you were the cop and he resisted arrest, stole  your taser,  ran  off then  doubled  back  and aimed it at you, you wouldn't pull your gun  like you've been trained....but take the 50,000 volts, lie there  shaking in a pool of your own piss for 30 seconds, then get up and offer  him a lift home?


If they were using tasers to stun a guy in that situation, they should be prepared for the eventuality of it being taken from them. Tasers are used waaaaay too often, and sometimes people die from them. It is in my opinion quite  inappropriate to use them on a guy who had a bit to drink and fell asleep in his car in a drive-through, even though he resisted (though he was very co-operative at first). They knew who he was....they should have waited and gone to his house later.

----------


## Dillinger

> They knew who he was....they should have waited and gone to his house later.


 Maybe take him some aspirin for his hangover as well and get Officer H to drop his car around while we're at it:
Then wonder how he's now passed a breathalyser :Smile: 

Theres something seriously fucked about the training program if two coppers can't arrest an unarmed drunk without the use of firearms.

----------


## Klondyke

> Tasers are used waaaaay too often, and sometimes people die from them.


So, better to use the good old-fashion colt.  Then, there is no "sometimes" (provided that he does not miss...)

----------


## Cujo

> the officer kicked him and offered no medical treatment for over two minutes as he lay dying on the ground.


W.T.F.  :Confused:

----------


## Latindancer

Also WTF :

A second officer with Rolfe, Devin Brosnan, stood on a wounded Brooks' shoulder as he struggled for his life

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Theres something seriously fucked about the training program if two coppers can't arrest an unarmed drunk without the use of firearms.


I do believe you're starting to get it.

The world "de-escalation" should be first and foremost, rather than "let's make it as bad as we can so we can kill the black guy and say "I got him!"".

----------


## Cujo

> W.T.F.


Reaharound fairy redded me for this post, calling me a racist.
And he wonders why I taunt him.

----------


## Klondyke

> Theres something seriously fucked about the training program if two coppers can't arrest an unarmed drunk without the use of firearms.


Wasn't here a link where in abroad some policemen are trained? Perhaps it's there how they do it so...

----------


## armstrong

> Reaharound fairy redded me for this post, calling me a racist.
> And he wonders why I taunt him.


I'm pretty sure it because he's rumoured to be black.

----------


## Norton

> I'm pretty sure it because he's rumoured to be black.


As is this guy.

----------


## Norton

Being an old white bastard, I have seen many and participated in a few protests. Specifically anti war and anti discrimination protests. Yet though it all, the USA is still at war and clearly racism is alive and well and will remain so far into the future.

Call me a skeptic but in 10 years this current round of protests will, like those in the past, be just another item in wiki. 

Here are current ones. Shan't list all in my lifetime. Leave it to you to look should it be of interest.

"2020


2020 – New York City FTP protests, January 31, Anti-Transit Police and MTA protest resulting in hundreds of arrests over the three separate days of demonstration. Vandalism and violence on train stations was reported.


2020 – George Floyd protests, started on May 27 in Minneapolis, Minnesota after the killing of George Floyd. He was killed in Minneapolis by police officer Derek Chauvin who was later fired and charged with murder. Protests spread to other American cities and then to other countries with the killing of George Floyd garnering international condemnation. The protests were largely peaceful although looting and arson did take place.[8]"

List of incidents of civil unrest in the United States - Wikipedia

----------


## panama hat

> Wasn't here a link where in abroad some policemen are trained? Perhaps it's there how they do it so...


Ah, the old 'JOOS' schtick . . . haven't had a good old anti-Jewish pogrom lately, have you Slav-boy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Being an old white bastard, I have seen many and participated in a few protests. Specifically anti war and anti discrimination protests. Yet though it all, the USA is still at war and clearly racism is alive and well and will remain so far into the future.
> 
> Call me a skeptic but in 10 years this current round of protests will, like those in the past, be just another item in wiki. 
> 
> Here are current ones. Shan't list all in my lifetime. Leave it to you to look should it be of interest.
> 
> "2020
> 
> 
> ...


Which one of those led to the introduction of legislation into both Congress and the Senate?

----------


## sabang

Israeli schtick, actually. A fair few blue suede shufflers express discomfiture that US Police forces are being trained in Israel, including Jewish Voice for Peace..


*U.S. Police are Being Trained by IsraelAnd Communities of Color Are Paying the Price*

In recent years, Georgia has experienced troubling trends in fatal police shootings. As this has unfolded, the state continues to pursue a police exchange program with the state of Israel.

by Azadeh Shahshahani, Ilise Benshushan Cohen
October 7, 2019



Full article-  U.S. Police are Being Trained by IsraelAnd Communities of Color Are Paying the Price - Progressive.org

----------


## Norton

> Which one of those led to the introduction of legislation into both Congress and the Senate?


A few Harry in varying significance. However, in spite of laws pasted, we still have racism and wars we shouldn't be in. Laws help but really are baby steps to end goal. Hopefully racism will disappear but don't hold your breath.

----------


## HuangLao

> Call me a skeptic but in 10 years this current round of protests will, like those in the past, be just another item in wiki.


Reasonable. 
That was my guess from the start. 

Nothing beneficial will come of all this shit. 
Same as it ever was.

----------


## panama hat

> Israeli schtick, actually


Sure, scratch the surface and it's a Jewish thing.  Why is it that anti-semites and racist bigots walk hand in hand so often.  

It's simply easier for anti-semites to say something is anti-Israel

----------


## tomcat

> Why is it that anti-semites and racist bigots walk gland in hand so often


...horniness is a human trait...

----------


## panama hat

> ...horniness is a human trait...


Yea . . . changed  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> Call me a skeptic but in 10 years this current round of protests will, like those in the past, be just another item in wiki.


Somewhere it's called a color revolution, similarly as the orange (or other colors) ones around the world. 

However, as it was always remarked, such revolution can never happen in USA from one simple reason: there is no US Embassy in USA...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Call me a skeptic but in 10 years this current round of protests will, like those in the past, be just another item in wiki.


Likely but they still matter. Things are improving albeit at what seems like a glacial pace at times.

It's important to remember that things like the Civil Rights Act are still within living memory so there has been a lot of positive change just obviously not yet enough.

----------


## HuangLao

> Likely but they still matter. Things are improving albeit at what seems like a glacial pace at times.
> 
> It's important to remember that things like the Civil Rights Act are still within living memory so there has been a lot of positive change just obviously not yet enough.


Yes.
Perhaps the change lives in theory, yet not in practice. 
All about false appearances and images. 


Wish the American people could drum up enough of this protesting passion as it might apply to their right to empire that they've put on the world - in their name.
They're just not knowledgeable or connected to see the real/larger picture. 

Domestic or foreign interventions. 
Seems to be one and the same.

----------


## OhOh



----------


## harrybarracuda

> A few Harry in varying significance. However, in spite of laws pasted, we still have racism and wars we shouldn't be in. Laws help but really are baby steps to end goal. Hopefully racism will disappear but don't hold your breath.


The problem is that you have laws brought in like the Voting Rights Act and the Civil Rights Act, then you get the odious Republicans who chip away at them because they don't like the idea of those uppity negroes being equal.

----------


## AntRobertson

'Say hello to one of the heavily-armed, far-right militia members who (along with about a dozen others) has decided to repeatedly intimidate #BlackLivesMatter protestors in Colorado Springs with weapons of war. On this particular day, he set up a sniper nest across the street on top of a city parking garage in order to "contain" and "neutralize" "agitators" at a peaceful rally led by pastors, educators, and activists deeply rooted in this community. CSPD stood around and watched it happen without saying a word to protect the 1st Amendment rights of protestors.

Now I want you to imagine a scenario where a dozen heavily armed Black men with assault weapons and ballistic vests illegally take over the roof of a public parking garage in order to intimidate a crowd of mostly white folks below.

Does anyone honestly believe that CSPD would've taken such a hands-off approach?

I've seen protestors in this city violently arrested by CSPD because the thin wooden rods used to wave their flags were considered "weapons", but this GI Joe wannabe isn't considered a threat to public safety?

Do better, Colorado Springs.'

----------


## cyrille

Some great meme potential there.

Standing in the corner of the kitchen while his kid boils an egg for breakfast, etc...

----------


## pickel

^^
They really are awaiting Derp Fuhrers orders, and i have a feeling he will give them before Jan. 20th.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Probably rejected by the Boys Brigade as a youth and has never got over it.

----------


## happynz

ammosexual voguing.

----------


## panama hat

> Now I want you to imagine a scenario where a dozen heavily armed Black men with assault weapons and ballistic vests illegally take over the roof of a public parking garage in order to intimidate a crowd of mostly white folks below.


Restrictions would soon be be in place to stop that un-American behaviour

----------


## AntRobertson

> Restrictions would soon be be in place to stop that un-American behaviour


The one time in happened in California Ronnie and the NRA suddenly found themselves all in favor of an assault rifle ban.

Apparently the 2nd Amendment and freedom from Gubmit Gun Grabbers don't mean shit when it's Black men with the guns. Mighty Whitey of them.

----------


## helge

1 year ago that Floyd died

----------


## panama hat

> 1 year ago that Floyd died


Unbelievable . . . 




> *1 Person Shot Near The Site Of George Floyd's Murder On The Anniversary Of His Death*
> 
> 
> At least one person was shot Tuesday near the Minneapolis intersection where George Floyd was murdered by police one year ago, an event that set off international protests over racial justice.
> Minneapolis Police said they responded just after 10:00 a.m. (11 a.m. ET) to reports of shots fired near Elliott Avenue, which is part of an area known as George Floyd Square. There were also social media reports of shots ringing out in the area Tuesday morning.
> A short time later, a person showed up at Abbott Northwestern Hospital suffering from a non-life threatening gunshot wound, according to authorities.
> Police said the incident remains under investigation, and it is unclear if the shooting is connected to events in the area commemorating the one-year anniversary of Floyd's death.
> Former Minneapolis police officer Derek Chauvin, who was recently found guilty of murdering Floyd, is set to be sentenced next month.

----------

